# الاخطاء فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab )



## أسامه نواره (6 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​

نظرا لانتشار برامج الكمبيوتر الجاهزه فى عمل الحسابات الانشائيه بسرعه مزهله واعطاء نتائج يعتمد عليها المهندس الانشائى المصمم لاعداد لوحات ومخططات المشروع ونظرا لاتساع نظريات الحلول الانشائيه لهذه البرامج الجاهزه وعدم استطاعة اى مهندس الاحتراف للالمام والمعرفه بالفرضيات والاسس لكل برنامج وكذلك لعدم الاحتراف فى معرفة الاوامر وخبايها لكل برنامج لكى يصل الى الحل الامثل والسريع والآمن – كذلك الاستسهال فى تصيم البلاطه باستخدام الكمبيوتر على أن تكون من نوع البلاطه المسطحه (Flat Slab )كما أن الملاحظ فى الكثير من المبانى والتى حدث بها مشاكل هبوط فى الاسقف أو انهيار الاسقف كان غالبيتها الالم يكن كلها من نوع البلاطه المسطحه (Flat Slab )- لذلك وجدت من واجبى فتح باب للمناقشه لمحاولة الالمام لمعظم المشاكل والاخطاء التصميميه فى المبانى السكنيه والفيلات والعمارات السكنيه ومحاولت التذكيير بجزئيات من الحل اليدوى لعدم الوقوع فى أخطاء والتى تؤدى فى النهايه الى وجود منشا غير آمن أوبه عيوب تصميمه أو يحدث به انهيار جزئى.​


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 يوليو 2010)

الاخطاء فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab ):-


• اذا نظرنا الى الشروط الاساسيه فى التصميم اليدوى لهذه البلاطه فى طريقه ( Empirical method ) سوف نجد أن أحد شروطها الاساسيه هو وجود عدد 3 بواكى من البلاطه مستطيله متساوية الابعاد تقريبا فى اتجاه محور (X ) وكذلك عدد 3بواكى مستطيله متساويه الابعاد تقريبا من البلاطه فى اتجاه محور (Y) ما هى الفلسفه من هذا الشرط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولماذا لايكون عدد 2 باكيه فى كل اتجاه ؟ وماذا نفعل اذا كنا محكوميين لمخالفة بأن تكون هناك باكيه واحده فقط على سبيل المثال أو ماذا نفعل عموما لمواصلة الحل لهذه البلاطه لمخالفة هذا الشرط


• الفلسفه من الشرط السابق هو التأكيد على وجود عزوم سالبه باستمرار يعنى وجود أعمده داخليه فى المبنى وهذا مطلوب منا عند توزيع الاعمده على المسقط الافقى للمبنى – لماذا عدد 3 بواكى مستطيله متساوية الابعاد أو باختلاف ( 20%) للابعاد الافقيه - العزوم سواء كانت هذه العزوم فى منطفة شريحة العمود (Column Strip )أو فى منطقة شريحة الوسط ( Field Strip )تقريبا متساويه فى القيمه أو باختلاف 15 % وهذا يؤدى الى أن نحصل على أقل سمك تصميمى مناسب للبلاطه كما يؤدى الى تساوى قيم حديد التسليح العلوى السالبه تقريبا مع قيم حديد التسليح السفلى الموجبه كذلك يؤدى الى تقليل قيمه سهم الهبوط (Deflection) يعنى أن البلاطه تتجه أن تكون مثاليه ولذلك عند اختيارنا المبدئى لسمك البلاطه سوف نحتاره من القيمه التى ذكرها لنا الكود وهى ( L/32 -L/36 ) على حسب مكان البلاطه طرفيه أم وسطيه أو يوجد بها (Drop ) أم لا


• أما اذا افترضا وجود عدد 2 باكيه من البلاطه مستطيله متساويه الابعاد تقريبا هذا يؤدى الى عدم انتظام فى تساوى قيمة العزوم السالبه وقيمة العزوم الموجبه وسوف يحدث تفاوت كبير بينهما مما يؤدى الى زياده فى سمك البلاطه وكذلك عدم انتظام فى قيم حديد التسليح وعدم انتظام قيمة سهم الهبوط (Deflection) لان قيمة العزوم السالبه سوف يكون قيمتها فى حالة تساوى الاحمال وتساوى بحر البلاطه تساوى (W*L*L/8-) والعزوم الموجبه ( +9*W*L*L/125) مما يؤدى الى أن يكون العزم السالب والذى يزيد عن 70% من العزم الموجب هو الحاكم الرئيسى فى سمك البلاطه بصوره كبيره أى مطلوب سمك عند منطقه العزوم السالبه يزيد بمقدار30% عن السمك المطلوب عند منطقة العزوم الموجبه مما يجعل الوضع مختلف الى حد كبير ومختلف اقتصاديا الى حد ما عن الحاله الاولى ولذلك الحل الامثل لهذه الحاله هو عمل ()drop pannel للعمود الداخلى وفى حالة أن المعمارى لايسمح بعدم عمل ((drop pannel لذلك يتم زيادة سمك البلاطه ومن الخطا عند اختيارنا المبدئى لسمك البلاطه أن نحتاره من القيمه التى ذكرها لنا الكود وهى ( L/32 -L/36 ) على حسب مكان البلاطه طرفيه أم وسطيه أو يوجد بها (Drop ) أم لا 


• - أما فى حالة أن تكون البلاطه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab )مكونه من باكيه واحده هنا تحولت الى بلاطه مصمته (Solid Slab) ولكن بدون كمرات ساقطه على محيطها الخارجى فى هذه الحاله سوف يكون سمك البلاطه هو (L/20)وهو سمك عالى جدا وهذا غير اقتصادى بالاضافه الى نسبة حديد تسليح عاليه جدا لان الحاكم الرئيسى هنا هوسهم الهبوط (Deflection) .


اذا ماهو الحل ؟؟؟ وما هو العمل اذا لم يتحقق شرط ثلاث بواكى فى كل اتجاه ؟؟؟


الحل الامثل هو عمل مزيج من البلاطه المسطحه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab )مع مميزات من البلاطه المصمته 


(Solid Slab) وهو سقوط كمرات على المحيط الخارجى للمبنى -حول المناور الداخليه – حول السلم الرئيسى بقدر المستطاع وهى ماتسمى ال(marginal beam) وتكون بعمق لايقل ثلاث أضعاف سمك البلاطه وذلك لمحاولة أن تكون الاجزاء من البلاطه المسطحه اللاكمريه عباره عن بلاطه مصمته بكمرات ساقطه 


• بعد دراسة البند رقم 2 السابق نجد حالات مخالفه ومنها على سبيل المثال :-


• لابد من وجود أعمده داخليه موزعه داخل البلاطه وليس على المحيط الخارجى فقط وذلك لتكوين عزوم سالبه وهو الاساس فى نظام ونظريه البلاطه الللاكمريه – يمكن حدوث ذلك الخطا فى سقف البدروم لمبنى أو فيلا سكنيه بها صالة استقبال كبيره بدون بلكونات على الواجهه يليها فرق منسوب ولايوجد اتصال مستمر للحديد بين سقف الصاله والسقف الذى يليها تكون هنا البلاطه (Solid Slab)


للموضوع بقيه​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (6 يوليو 2010)

الشرط لاستخدام القيم التقريبيه في التحليل اما ان كانت نص باكيه ممكن تحللها يدوي او بدون ثوابت الكود
السبب في الانهيار لان الناس تعودت علي نوع محدد ولم يهبط او يرخم مبني في السودان من الفلات اسلاب الا اذا كان منفذيه من بيئه لاتعمل بهذا النظام والله اعلم بالصواب


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​نلخص ماذكرناه سابقا عند تحديد السمك المدئى للبلاطه ال(flat) عند الحل اليدوى :- 
1- فى حالة وجود ثلاث بواكى متساويه فى كل اتجاه او باحتلاف 20% يتم تطبيق ماذكره الكود وهو ( L/32 - L/36) على حسب مكان البلاطه داخليه ام خارجيه ويتم ذلك بمحاولة وضع وتوزيع الاعمده على حسب اللوحات المعماريه 
2- فى حالة عدم تحقق الشرط السابق اذن السمك المبدئى لاكمال الحسابات سوف يكون بين (L/32 - L/36) - و ( L/20) للبلاطه البسيطه (simple flat slab) وعادتنا يؤخذ السمك ( L/25) وذلك لتفادى سهم الهبوط (deflection) مع عمل بالطبع كمرات ساقطه (marginal beam)
3- قد يسأل أحد الزملاء ولماذا كل هذا وأنا اعمل ذلك بسهوله على برنامج sap أو safe وهى البرامج الاشهر استخدام أو اى برنامج اخر يمكن حساب سهم الهبوط بسهوله أقول لك أنه فى برنامج الساب لابد من تعديل خصائص القطاع وذلك عن طريق ال (set modiffier) وذلك فى قيمة m11- m22 بقيم 0.25 للبلاطه و0.35 للكمرات أما فى برنامج السيف فيتم عمل long term deflection فيتم وضع رقم 2.85 فى خانة creep coefficient بدلا من 2.00 الديفولت الموجوده فى البرنامج عند عمل( nonlinear (long term crack فمن أين هذه الارقام ولماذا نص عليها الكود الامريكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
للموضوع بقيه​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يوليو 2010)

> - فى حالة عدم تحقق الشرط السابق اذن السمك المبدئى لاكمال الحسابات سوف يكون بين (l/32 - l/36) - و ( l/20) للبلاطه البسيطه (simple flat slab) وعادتنا يؤخذ السمك ( l/25) وذلك لتفادى سهم الهبوط (deflection)


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع جميل ورائع اخي اسامة - بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً

ولي مداخلة بسيطة اذا سمحت لي - وهي ان النسب الموجودة في الكود للحصول علي سمك البلاطة المبدئي هي نسب موضوعة خصيصاً للحصول علي سمك القطاع الآمن ضد سهم الانحناء دون اجراء اي حسابات اخري تخص سهم الانحناء علي اعتبار ان التصميم يدوي كما تفضلت - وفي حالة استخدام حسابات سهم الانحناء فان العمق الآمن لسهم الانحناء قد يقل عن السمك الناتج من هذه النسب 

ولكن في حالة البرامج فطريقة التحليل الانشائي تختلف عنها في الحل اليدوي فهي اكثر دقة وبالتالي فمن الممكن الاستعانة بالحسابات الخاصة بسهم الانحناء نظراً لان البرامج تعمل بالحاسب الالي وكثرة العمليات الحسابيه لا تمثل عائق كما هي في حالة الحل اليدوي 

واشكرك مرة اخري علي الموضوع ومشاركاتك المتميزة وبارك الله فيك 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## م / احمد عصام (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك

لكن الملاحظ ان غالبيه الاسقف التى يحدث لها انهيار

نتيجه التركيب الخاطئ للحديد

حيث يخطئ كثير من المهندسين 

باعتبارهم ان الاتجاه القصير هو الرئيسى (الفرش)

على سبيل المثال فقط


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> 3- قد يسأل أحد الزملاء ولماذا كل هذا وأنا اعمل ذلك بسهوله على برنامج sap أو safe وهى البرامج الاشهر استخدام أو اى برنامج اخر يمكن حساب سهم الهبوط بسهوله أقول لك أنه فى برنامج الساب لابد من تعديل خصائص القطاع وذلك عن طريق ال (set modiffier) وذلك فى قيمة m11- m22 بقيم 0.25 للبلاطه و0.35 للكمرات أما فى برنامج السيف فيتم عمل long term deflection فيتم وضع رقم 2.85 فى خانة creep coefficient بدلا من 2.00 الديفولت الموجوده فى البرنامج عند عمل( nonlinear (long term crack فمن أين هذه الارقام ولماذا نص عليها الكود الامريكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> للموضوع بقيه​
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا م اسامة
التبس عليا الفهم وارجو ان تصحح مفهومي ان كان خاطئا
عند تصميم البلاطة الفلات و عدم تحقق شرط الثلاث باكيات نفرض السمك علي انه بلاطة سولد اونلجأ للتحقق من سهم الهبوط بواسطة المعاملات الخاصة بكل برنامج بفرضية السمك الأقل علي اعتبارها فلات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Modarrrr (15 يوليو 2010)

عفوا على المداخلة البسيطة... ولكنه نتيجة اختلاف المسميات بين بلد وأخرى...
ولكن ماذا تعنون بـ"الباكية"
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر على المعلومات الأكثر من رائعة...


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا م اسامة
> التبس عليا الفهم وارجو ان تصحح مفهومي ان كان خاطئا
> عند تصميم البلاطة الفلات و عدم تحقق شرط الثلاث باكيات نفرض السمك علي انه بلاطة سولد اونلجأ للتحقق من سهم الهبوط بواسطة المعاملات الخاصة بكل برنامج بفرضية السمك الأقل علي اعتبارها فلات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عند مراجعة الكود المصرى للخرسانه فأننا نجد أن سمك البلاطه الى طول البحر فى البلاطات البسيطه (Simple slab (L/d =20 وذلك فى حالة استعمال حديد عالى المقاومه وعند اختيار هذا السمك فليس هناك حاجه للتحقق من سهم الهبوط اذن ماذا نفعل فى سقف نقوم بتصميمه هذا السقف فيه اجزاء منه ينطبق عليها شرط الثلاث بواكى ( span) وأجزاء اخرى من السقف بلاطات بسيطه أو بها عدد 2 باكيه وليس 3 بواكى هنا لايتم اختيار سمك البلاطه ( L/32 - L/36) بل يجب زيادة هذا السمك ما بين الرقميين ( L/d=20) و (L/32-L36) مع الاحذ فى الاعتبار بعمل كمرات ساقطه فى الاجزاء من السقف التى بها البلاطه ( simple) وبما تسمح به اللوحات المعماريه 
حتى نصل فى النهايه الى سمك للبلاطه اللاكمريه يكون امن ويحقق سهم الهبوط وال( punch) عند الاعمده 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لكى وقتا سعيدا​


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ Modarrrr
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *عفوا على المداخلة البسيطة... ولكنه نتيجة اختلاف المسميات بين بلد وأخرى...*
> *ولكن ماذا تعنون بـ"الباكية"*
> *ولكم مني جزيل الشكر على المعلومات الأكثر من رائعة...*​


الباكيه تعنى (Span)
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> حتى نصل فى النهايه الى سمك للبلاطه اللاكمريه يكون امن ويحقق سهم الهبوط وال( punch) عند الاعمده
> 
> ​


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشكور للرد اخي الكريم
في معظم المشروعات السكنية لتحقيق العامل الأقتصادي بيكون معظم المبني كمري و تأتي الأماكن المفتوحة كالأستقبال لاكمرية و عادة ما يكون هناك كمر علي المحيط الخارجي و اتحقق من سهم الهبوط بالمعاملاات التي تفضلت حضرتك و ذكرتها و تكون امنة ان شاء الله من خلال التحليل ببرامج الساب ولا يعترض مراجعي المجمعة من السمك الموضوع طالما حقق الشرط في الترخيم

بالنسبة لموضوع ال ( punch )فانني لا اتحقق منه عند وجود كمرات حيث ان الكمرات تلغي هذا التحقق فهل هذا خطأ؟؟؟
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zzaghal (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك على فتح باب هذا الموضوع المهم والحساس. 

حيث شاهدت عدة حالات لمصممين يعتبرون نتائج برامج التصميم غير قابلة للنقاش او اعادة النظر والتدقيق، وذلك بغض النظر عن مقدار المامهم بتلك البرامج، وبغض النظر عن مدى انسجام النتائج مع اسس التحليل والتصميم....

نأسف ان نرى مصمما سلم القيادة للبرامج. فالمفروض في البرامج انها ادوات لمساعدة المصمم، فيما يبقى القرار النهائي للمصمم.

ونأسف ان نرى مهندسا ما زال في بداية حياته العملية -او حتى متدربا قبل التخرج-، يصب معظم اهتمامه وتركيزه على البرامج، ويغيب عن باله ان الفهم الصحيح والتصور الدقيق هو اهم عناصر النجاح. 

نأسف عندما نرى مهندسا يمضي معظم وقته للحاق بالقائمة الطويلة العريضة للبرامج، بينما نسبة معتبرة من البرامج مكررة ولكن مع اختلاف الاسماء، وبينما هو بحاجة الى الدراسة النظرية -في الكتب- والعملية -في المواقع - للتأسيس الصحيح والانطلاق السليم نحو الابداع.

---
رأيي الشخصي بناءا على مشاهدات واقعية​


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخت المهندسه / أقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> بالنسبة لموضوع ال ( punch )فانني لا اتحقق منه عند وجود كمرات حيث ان الكمرات تلغي هذا التحقق فهل هذا خطأ؟؟؟


نعم عند وجود كمره جسئه ساقطه يمكن عدم التحقق من ال( punch) كما يمكن عمل عرض العمود 25 سم بدلا من 30 سم 
تقبلى تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## life for rent (16 يوليو 2010)

ألسلام عليكم
موضوع مفيد افادنا جميعا
لكن احببت ان اسأل سؤال
لو عندى شبكة تسليح علوية فى الفلات سلاب 5 فاى 12 مثلا
فهل دة معناه انى لازم احط اضافى فوق الاعمدة اسياخ لا تزيد عددها عن 5 
لاننا عارفين ان اكبر عدد اسياخ فى المتر هو 10 اسياخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس / Life for rent
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *ألسلام عليكم*
> *موضوع مفيد افادنا جميعا*
> *لكن احببت ان اسأل سؤال*
> *لو عندى شبكة تسليح علوية فى الفلات سلاب 5 فاى 12 مثلا*
> ...



احب انوه الى نقطه فى منتهى الاهميه قبل الاجابه عن هذا السؤال واكررها انه ليست كل بلاطه بها حديد شبكه علويه وسفليه هى بلاطه من نوع البلاطه اللاكمريه (FLat Slab) فالبلاطه الكمريه التى يزيد سمكها عن 16 سم على حسب الكود المصرى لابد من عمل لها شبكه علويه 5 أسياخ بقطر 10 مم فهل هذه تكون بلاطه لاكمريه؟؟؟ 
واجابة سؤالك بأنه يمكن استبدال الحديد الاضافى بالقطر الاكبر حيث يمكن أن يكون الحديد الاضافى بعدد 2.5 سيخ فى المتر قطر 16 مم وهو القطر الذى يلى ال 12 مم اذا كان هذا غير كافى يتم زيادته الى اضافى 5 أسياخ قطر 16 مم (لاحظ استعمال نفس عدد الاسياخ المستخدمه فى الشبكه أو مضاعفتها بحيث كما ذكرت لايزيد عدد الاسياخ الكلى عن 10 فى المتر ) 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## life for rent (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا
واضح انك فهمت النقطة اللى اتكلم فيها بالظبط
لكن لو قلنا بقى ان ال 5 فاى 16 مش كافية وانا محتاج مثلا 6 او 7 فاى 16 
وانا متحدد بعدد عشر اسياخ فقط فى المتر يبقى ايه الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## life for rent (16 يوليو 2010)

لان بعض الاخوة قالولى ان فى اللبشة مش لازم بيكون العدد 10 اسياخ فى المتر
ممكن نضع الاسياخ الزيادة عن عشرة فى المتر تحت الشبكة لان اللبشة عمقها كبير وكدة 
هل هذا صحيح ايضا ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك معانا


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ربما أكون متأخر كثيراً ولكن.....
الموضوع أعجبني كثيراً والفائدة منه عظيمة
ولكن...
نحن في الأردن الدراسة باللغة الإنجليزية
فهل من الممكن
فقط تعريف *بواكى......*


----------



## ama-ce (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المصمم الهندسي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ربما أكون متأخر كثيراً ولكن.....
> الموضوع أعجبني كثيراً والفائدة منه عظيمة
> ...



spans = البواكى


----------



## ama-ce (21 نوفمبر 2010)

zzaghal قال:


> شكرا لك على فتح باب هذا الموضوع المهم والحساس.
> 
> حيث شاهدت عدة حالات لمصممين يعتبرون نتائج برامج التصميم غير قابلة للنقاش او اعادة النظر والتدقيق، وذلك بغض النظر عن مقدار المامهم بتلك البرامج، وبغض النظر عن مدى انسجام النتائج مع اسس التحليل والتصميم....
> 
> ...


 تحليل واقعى من اهل الخبره


----------



## ama-ce (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الموضوع يحتاج الاستكمال لانه مهم جدا*

 السلام عليكم 
المهندس الفاضل اسامه نواره الموضوع ممتاز ويحتاج زيادة مجهود منك لاستكماله 
حدثت كثير من الانهيارات للفلات سلاب واغلبها كان بسبب التصميم 
منها بسبب punching ومنها بسبب عدم دراسة تحمل السقف المصبوب للسقف الذى فوقه مباشرة اثناء التنفيذ لعدم اكتمال قوة الخرسانه للسقف السفلى ومنها ما تفضل بسردة المهندس زغلل 
لذا نرجو منك ومن الزملاء الاستكمال للافاده العامه


----------



## khaledpop (31 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عندى سؤال صغير عن الكمرة الطرفية . عزم اللى المنقول من البلاطة بيساوى كام بالظبط ...( اللى انا فهمته من الكود انى باخد 30 فى المائة من العزم واوديه على كامل الكمرة انا كده صح ولا فهمت غلط وشكرا .)


----------



## khaledpop (1 يناير 2011)

> *انا عندى سؤال صغير عن الكمرة الطرفية . عزم اللى المنقول من البلاطة بيساوى كام بالظبط ...( اللى انا فهمته من الكود انى باخد 30 فى المائة من العزم واوديه على كامل الكمرة انا كده صح ولا فهمت غلط وشكرا .)*


هو ليه محدش بيرد


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس / خالد بوب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للكمرة الطرفيه لابد أن يكون عمقها ثلاث أضعاف سمك البلاطه لكى يتحقق فيها هذا الشرط من الكود


----------



## khaledpop (1 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل / اسسامة نواره 
انا فاهم الجزء ده والكمرة فعلا عمقها اكبر من ثلاثة امثال العمق للبلاطة . السؤال هو كم قيمة عزم اللى اللى هصمم عليه الكمرة هل هو ( مجموع العزم السالب المطبق على طرف البلاطة الخارجى لشريحتى العمود والوسط يعنى ((0.1+0.2)*Mo) ولا ايه بالظبط ده اللى انا فهمته ياريت اعرف هو صح ولا غلط ) وشكرا ولك منى فائق الاحترام


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس / خالد بوب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *الاخ المهندس الفاضل / اسسامة نواره *​
> *انا فاهم الجزء ده والكمرة فعلا عمقها اكبر من ثلاثة امثال العمق للبلاطة . السؤال هو كم قيمة عزم اللى اللى هصمم عليه الكمرة هل هو ( مجموع العزم السالب المطبق على طرف البلاطة الخارجى لشريحتى العمود والوسط يعنى ((0.1+0.2)*Mo) ولا ايه بالظبط ده اللى انا فهمته ياريت اعرف هو صح ولا غلط ) وشكرا ولك منى فائق الاحترام*​


​​
 اذا كان التصميم على برنامج السيف 12 فيتم تعديل معامل اللى (torional constant)للكمره كالاتى 
بعد اختيار الكمره الطرفيه عن طريق الفاره ندخل الى قائمة 
Assign--------beam data---- property modifiers --- torional constant
 ويتم حساب هذا الرقم من المعادله التاليه من الكود


 وأما اذا كنت تصمم بالطريقه اليدويه فى البلاطه اللاكمريه فعليك بالطريقه المشروحه فى نهايه هذا الملف للمهندس ياسر الليثى فى الملف التالى
http://www.multiupload.com/IU3HCW6VO0
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يناير 2011)

ومن الاخطاء الشائعه فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه هو عدم التحقق من سهم الهبوط طويل الامد (Long term deflection) حيث يكتفى كثير من الزملاء المصممين وخصوصا مستخدمى برنامج السيف بعمل حالتى تراكيب للاحمال (Load combination) حاله (Working)وحاله (ultimate) يتم تصميم القطاع وايجاد قيم الحديد عن طريق حالة ال(ultimate) 
وفى حالة ال(working) يتم تجميع الاحمال الميته والحيه وأحمال الحوائط والتشطيب فى حاله واحده ثم بالفاره يقوم بمشاهدت أقصى قيمه لسهم الهبوط وهذا خطأ 
والاهم فى تكرار الاخطاء هو مقارنة قيمة هذا الهبوط بما جاء فى الكود أن سهم الهبوط طويل الامد = L/250
متجاهلا بما جاء فى الكود أن قيمة (L ) كما جاء فى الكود 





وعلى ذلك يجب ايجاد قيمة (L ) وهى المسافه بين نقطتى الانقلاب فى العزوم من برنامج السيف بعد حل البلاطه وايجاد العزوم فى الشرائح والتى يتم عملها كل 1.00 متر فى الاتجاه الافقى والاتجاه الرأسى كالاتى 




وبالطبع هذا الطول أقل من البحر بين الركيزتين وبالتالى سوف تقل القيمه (L/250) والتى يتم المقارنه بما جاء فى برنامج بهذه القيمه مما يدفعنا الى الحاجه الى زيادة سمك البلاطه لتحقيق هذا الشرط


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة علي توضيح هذا الجزأ من الكود و فعلا لم اكن احسب الطول بتلك الطريقة جزاك الله كل خير لكنني وجدتت سابقا مشاركة انقلها لحضرتك باللون الأزرق و انتظر تعليق حضرتك و تحليلك لها

*
**وعندما نقارن قيم الترخيم* *الناتجة عن برنامج الساب او الستاد**
**نقوم بضرب القيمة الناتجة منهم في 2 وهذا لان* *هذه البرامج لا تاخذ معها تأثير ال** Creep **و** Inertia cracks *
*بالنسبة لبرنامج ال** SAP 

**هذه البرامج تعتبر القطاع** no cracked section 
**وبالتالي تكون نتيجة الترخيم من الساب ليست الحقيقية** 
**وبالنسبة لتعديل قيم* *ال** moment of inertia for section 
**فأنا لا أنصح بها وسأخبرك بماذا تفعل** 

**وايضا لا تاخذ هذه البرامج ال** Long term deflection

**والحل (وهذا* *الحل هو الافضل هذا ما اخبرني به أساتذتي في الجامعه**)
**نضرب قيمة الترخيم** deflection **من برنامج ال** SAP **في** 
X 2.8 **الى 2 في حالة حساب الترخيم ال**Flat Slab and Beams
X 3.5 **الى 4 في حالة حساب الترخيم لل** Solid Slab
**لماذا هذه القيم* *حيث ان اكبر فرق بين** Inertia crack and inertia gross 
**هو ان تكون** I crack = 0.5 I gross 
**اما بالنسبة لل** creep
**فمعادلته تقول** 
Alfa= 2-1.2(As’/As)
**وبالتالي تكون نتيجة ال** Alfa **وهي معامل ال** creep
**تساوي في* *الغالب 0.8 في حاله ال** flat slab **لانه في الغالب تكون نسبة الحديد العلوي للسفلي* *واحدة** 
**وتساوي 2 في حالة ال** solid slab **حيث انه لاوجود للحديد* *العلوي**
**وبالتالي تكون النتيجة النهائيه**
In case of flat slab and beams 
The actual deflection=Deflection from SAP * (2~2.8)
In case of solid slab 
The actual deflection=Deflection from SAP * (3.5~4) *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يناير 2011)

الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *وعندما نقارن قيم الترخيم**الناتجة عن برنامج الساب او الستاد*
> *نقوم بضرب القيمة الناتجة منهم في 2 وهذا لان**هذه البرامج لا تاخذ معها تأثير ال** creep **و** inertia cracks *
> 
> *بالنسبة لبرنامج ال** sap *​
> ...


لو نظرنا الى المعامل الفا الذى يتم حساب منه قيمة الترخيم طويل الامد نجده =
*alfa= 2-1.2(as’/as)*
اذن فى حالة الكمرات والبلاطه اللاكمريه نجد أن أقل نسبة حديد فى القطاع = 10% من الحديد الرئيسى كما ذكر الكود للكمرات 
اذن قيمة الفا = 2 - 1.2 *.1= 1.88 
اذن قيمة الجزء من سهم الهبوط طويل الامد = 1.88 من سهم الهبوط الانى
اذن قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد الكلى= قيمة سهم الهبوط الانى + قيمة الجزء من سهم الهبوط طويل الامد
اذن قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد الكلى = 1+1.88 من سهم الهبوط الانى = 2.88 سهم الهبوط الانى أى من 2.88 الى 3 سهم الهبوط للقطاع بدون تشقق
ولو تم عمل مقلوب هذا الرقم =1/2.88 =0.35 وهذا الرقم الذى يتم ادخاله فى ال Set modifiers لقطاع الكمره لل M22-وكذلك M33 فى برنامج الساب والافضل طبعا هو برنامج السيف فى حساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد لانه بيأخذ الحديد العلوى الفعلى وكذلك التسلسل فى حالات تحميل المبنى من حمل ميت وهو وزن المبنى ثم وزن الحوائط ثم التشطيب للارضيات ....... وهكذا
بالطبع لورجعنا للكود الامريكى يمكن بنفس الطريقه السابقه ايجاد القيم التى يتم ادخالها فى set modifiers والتى يتم ادخالها لبرنامج الساب أو الايتابس أو السيف وهى 0.25 للبلاطات و0.35 للكمرات و0.70 للاعمده​
تقبلى تحياتى​


----------



## karora (1 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> لو نظرنا الى المعامل الفا الذى يتم حساب منه قيمة الترخيم طويل الامد نجده =
> *alfa= 2-1.2(as’/as)*
> ...



 كلام سليم وصحيح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
أشكر للاخ المهندس اسامة نواره على فتح هذا مثل هذا الموضوع ومناقشتة بشكل هندسي وعملي وكذلك جميع من ساهم في المشاركة الفعاله لاغناء هذا الموضوع.
وهناك ملاحظة بسيطة بخصوص التحقق من الهبوط defliction حيث ذكر 


> عند مراجعة الكود المصرى للخرسانه فأننا نجد أن سمك البلاطه الى طول البحر فى البلاطات البسيطه (Simple slab (L/d =20 وذلك فى حالة استعمال حديد عالى المقاومه وعند اختيار هذا السمك فليس هناك حاجه للتحقق من سهم الهبوط


فهذا النص ليس صحيحا على اطلاقة 100% وانما يتعلق ذلك بنوعية استخدام المبنى اي بمقدار الاحمال الحية Live Load فاذا كان سكنى تكون الاحمال 200 كغم لكل متر مربع اما الكراجات 500 كغم لكل متر مربع والمستودعات قد تصل الى 700 كغم لكل متر مربع
وبالتالي فاذا كان المبنى غير سكني فيجب ان يتم التحقق من الهبوط ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة فمن الافضل في جميع الحالات ان يتم التحقق من الهبوط المسموح به حتى يطمئن المصمم .
مع تحياتي للجميع
وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات الهادفة​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذا البحث القيم في نفس الموضوع

Behaviour of reinforced concrete flat slabs 

http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...haviour_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Flat_Slabs.pdf


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبه وتشجيعك الكبير 



> فهذا النص ليس صحيحا على اطلاقة 100% وانما يتعلق ذلك بنوعية استخدام المبنى اي بمقدار الاحمال الحية Live Load فاذا كان سكنى تكون الاحمال 200 كغم لكل متر مربع اما الكراجات 500 كغم لكل متر مربع والمستودعات قد تصل الى 700 كغم لكل متر مربع



بالفعل يجب عمل تحقق من سهم الهبوط للبلاطه وعلى حالى الحمل الحى المستخدم 
كما ادعو جميع الزملاء لقراءه أهم مشاركه فى برنامج السيف لحساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد لاستاذنا المهندس/ حسان 2 على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/tHYPERLINK "http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179034.html"179034HYPERLINK "http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179034.html".html​ولان الاخطاء فى البلاطه اللاكمريه سواء فى التصميم أو التنفيذ تؤدى الى مشاكل كبيره يمكن تفاديها بتفادى الاخطاء
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## حسان2 (1 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> لو نظرنا الى المعامل الفا الذى يتم حساب منه قيمة الترخيم طويل الامد نجده =
> *alfa= 2-1.2(as’/as)*
> ...



الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة
في البداية أجييك على المواضيع المهمة التي تطرحها للحوار والجهود اللتي تبذلها في هذا الملتقى المحترم والتي لا شك يستفيد منها جميع المشاركين والمتابعين
في الحقيقة لم يتح لي الاطلاع على كل ماجاء في هذا الموضوع من بدايته , فهو أخذ مدا كبيرا في الحوار لم يتسع وقتي لمراجعته كله, اذ في حينه كنت بعيدا عن الملتقى, لكنني عندما اطلعت على المشاركات الأخيرة والمرتبطة بالتساؤل اللذي طرحته الأخت الكريمة اقرأ وارتقي حول سهم الهبوط وكيفية التعامل معه في برامج مثل الساب أو الستاد " sap & staad" والشرح اللذي تفضلت به, وجدت أنه ربما هناك بعض اللبس يحتاج لتوضيح, وذلك وفق كل الكودات العالمية كما سأحاول توضيحه في السطور التالية, وحيث أن موضوعكم يعود بمرجعيته للكود المصري واللذي أعتقد أنه لا يختلف كثيرا في هذا المجال عن الكود الأمريكي, فقد عدت الى نسخة من الكود المصري وجدتها هنا في ملتقانا.
النقطة الأولى التي أريد توضيحها هي أن السهم الآني اللذي يجب ضربه بالعامل α للحصول على السهم طويل الأمد هو: *السهم الآني اللذي يتم حسابه وفق عزم القصور الذاتي الفعال "أي اللذي يأخذ التشققات بعين الاعتبار" وليس السهم الآني الناتج عن عزم القصور الذاتي للمقاطع غير المتشققة*
وفيما يلي نص الكود المصري اللذي استندت اليه والمطابق تماما للكود الأمريكي:









والنقطة الثانية هي ما تفضلت به بمقارنة النسبة المعتمدة للبلاطات لتعديل العطالات "set modifire" بمقلوب ما حصلت عليه من حساب الترخيم الكلي طويل الأمد, أنوه الى أن استخدام هذه النسبة "set modifire" يستعمل في البرامج للحصول على *السهم الآني للعناصر المتشققة وليس السهم طويل الأمد*

أرجو أن أكون قد استطعت توضيح النقطتين اللتين وجدت "من وجهة نظري" ضرورة توضيحهما لتفادي أي التباس عند الأخوات والأخوة المتابعين والمشاركين
وتقبل كل تقدير واحترام لجهودك الرائعة في ملتقانا هذا, وكل عام والجميع بخير, جعلها الله سنة خير وبركة علينا جميعا


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ حسان2
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة
> في البداية أجييك على المواضيع المهمة التي تطرحها للحوار والجهود اللتي تبذلها في هذا الملتقى المحترم والتي لا شك يستفيد منها جميع المشاركين والمتابعين
> في الحقيقة لم يتح لي الاطلاع على كل ماجاء في هذا الموضوع من بدايته , فهو أخذ مدا كبيرا في الحوار لم يتسع وقتي لمراجعته كله, اذ في حينه كنت بعيدا عن الملتقى, لكنني عندما اطلعت على المشاركات الأخيرة والمرتبطة بالتساؤل اللذي طرحته الأخت الكريمة اقرأ وارتقي حول سهم الهبوط وكيفية التعامل معه في برامج مثل الساب أو الستاد " sap & staad" والشرح اللذي تفضلت به, وجدت أنه ربما هناك بعض اللبس يحتاج لتوضيح, وذلك وفق كل الكودات العالمية كما سأحاول توضيحه في السطور التالية, وحيث أن موضوعكم يعود بمرجعيته للكود المصري واللذي أعتقد أنه لا يختلف كثيرا في هذا المجال عن الكود الأمريكي, فقد عدت الى نسخة من الكود المصري وجدتها هنا في ملتقانا.
> النقطة الأولى التي أريد توضيحها هي أن السهم الآني اللذي يجب ضربه بالعامل α للحصول على السهم طويل الأمد هو: *السهم الآني اللذي يتم حسابه وفق عزم القصور الذاتي الفعال "أي اللذي يأخذ التشققات بعين الاعتبار" وليس السهم الآني الناتج عن عزم القصور الذاتي للمقاطع غير المتشققة*


اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه ومشاركتك الفعاله والمهمه 
بالنسبه للكود المصرى فهو يحسب قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد عباره عن نسبه من سهم الهبوط الانى 
وبالطبع سهم الهبوط الانى يتم حسابه على أساس الاخذ بعين الاعتبار التشققات فى القطاع وبالتالى سهم الهبوط طويل الامد يتم أخذ بعين الاعتبار التشققات فى القطاع كما ذكرت حضرتك 
بالتالى تظل الحسابات التاليه صحيحه اذا تم تصحيح الاتى 


أسامه نواره قال:


> لو نظرنا الى المعامل الفا الذى يتم حساب منه قيمة الترخيم طويل الامد نجده =
> *alfa= 2-1.2(as’/as)*
> اذن فى حالة الكمرات والبلاطه اللاكمريه نجد أن أقل نسبة حديد فى القطاع = 10% من الحديد الرئيسى كما ذكر الكود للكمرات
> اذن قيمة الفا = 2 - 1.2 *.1= 1.88
> ...





م/حسان2 قال:


> والنقطة الثانية هي ما تفضلت به بمقارنة النسبة المعتمدة للبلاطات لتعديل العطالات "set modifire" بمقلوب ما حصلت عليه من حساب الترخيم الكلي طويل الأمد, أنوه الى أن استخدام هذه النسبة "set modifire" يستعمل في البرامج للحصول على *السهم الآني للعناصر المتشققة وليس السهم طويل الأمد*


حاولت عمل ملفين لنموذج سقف واحد الاول تم عمله بدون set modifiers وتم عمل (long term deflection) بتسلسل حالات التحميل على برنامج السيف
الملف الاخر نسخه من الملف السابق فقط تم تعديل ال set modifiers وتم الغاء الlong term deflection) من برنامج السيف 
بعد حل الملفين على برنامج السيف وجد أن سهم الهبوط متقارب بين الحالتين بل على العكس كان سهم الهبوط فى الملف الذى به تعديل فى عزم القصور الذاتى (set modifiers) كانت أكبر من الملف الذى تم عمل فيه (long term deflection) مما يعنى أنه بعد التعديل فى الset modifiers هو مانحصل عليه هو سهم الهبوط طويل الامد 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## حسان2 (1 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ حسان2
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حاولت عمل ملفين لنموذج سقف واحد الاول تم عمله بدون set modifiers وتم عمل (long term deflection) بتسلسل حالات التحميل على برنامج السيف
> ...



أخي الكريم أسامة نوارة
أولا أشكرك على متابعتك وتجاوبك للحوار
وأريد أن أوضح هنا أن برنامج السيف يحسب السهم الآني للمقاطع المتشققة بدقة كبيرة معتمدا على العزوم الفعلية الناتجة من التحليل, أما عندما نلجأ الى "set modifire " فاننا نستخدم نسب تقريبية تبناها الكود في حال عدم وجود حسابات دقيقة, وبالتالي منطقيا هي الى جانب الأمان أكثر وهذا سبب الفرق اللذي ذكرته, ولكن استعمال "set modifire" بالتأكيد لا يعطي السهم طويل الأمد لأنه لا يأخد بلاعتبار الزحف والانكماش "creep & shrinkage" ويجدر الذكر انه في الأصل وضعت الكودات هذه النسب لاستعمالها في حساب الانزياحات الجانبية الناجمة عن الحمولات الأفقية للرياح أو الزلازل, وكما تعلم في حالتي الرياح والزلازل, لا تحسب السهوم طويلة الأمد لأن هذه الحمولات بطبيعتها مؤقتة ولا تدوم الا لفترة محدودة جدا, ولا ينطبق عليها شروط الحمولات الدائمة التي تسبب سهوم طويلة الأمد
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يناير 2011)

ومن الاخطاء الشائعه عند استخدام برنامج الساب فى التحليل الانشائى للبلاطه اللاكمريه هو عمل تحقق من قوى الاختراق عن طريق الاعتماد على رد فعل العمود فقط كالاتى :-




على أن يتم مقارنة قيمة اجهاد القص الثافب بالقيم الاتيه والمسموح بها للخرسانه المستخدمه على حسب الكود​ 



 
ولكن وهو الاهم يهمل كثير من المهندسين المصممين قوى اجهاد القص الثاقب التى تتولد بين البلاطه والعمود والتى نص عليها الكود كالاتى:




ولقد قام الاخ المهندس/ محمد زغلل بعمل برنامج لحساب اجهادات الثقب الاضافيه الناتجه من العزوم التى تتولد نتيجة العزوم بين البلاطه والعمود موجوده فى المنتدى
كما يمكن للتبسيط فى هذه الحسابات عملها كالتالى كما نص الكود على عملها كالاتى:




ولذلك لو تم حل البلاطه اللاكمريه على برنامج السيف وتم عمل تحقق لاجهادات الثقب عن طريق البرنامج فسوف نجدها أكبر بكثير من الحسابات اليدويه بدون الاخذ فى الاعتبار الاجهادات الناتجه من انتقال العزوم من البلاطه للعمود 
ولذلك ومن الخطأ اهمال هذه الحسابات فى حساب اجهاد الاختراق (punching shear) عند استخدام برنامج الساب 2000 فى التحليل الانشائى لانه ليس به خاصية حسابها مثل برنامج السيف 12​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لو تم حل البلاطه اللاكمريه على برنامج السيف وتم عمل تحقق لاجهادات الثقب عن طريق البرنامج فسوف نجدها أكبر بكثير من الحسابات اليدويه بدون الاخذ فى الاعتبار الاجهادات الناتجه من انتقال العزوم من البلاطه للعمود
> 
> ولذلك ومن الخطأ اهمال هذه الحسابات فى حساب اجهاد الاختراق (punching shear) عند استخدام برنامج الساب 2000 فى التحليل الانشائى لانه ليس به خاصية حسابها مثل برنامج السيف 12​


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في حالة الحمل الحي اقل من 400 كجم | م 2 يمكن التغاضي عن العزوم المنتقلة من البلاطات للأعمدة وفقا لنص الكود و لصغر قيمتها السؤال هنا هل يتضمن ذلك التغاضي عن إجهادات القص ايضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يناير 2011)

الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> في حالة الحمل الحي اقل من 400 كجم | م 2 يمكن التغاضي عن العزوم المنتقلة من البلاطات للأعمدة وفقا لنص الكود و لصغر قيمتها السؤال هنا هل يتضمن ذلك التغاضي عن إجهادات القص ايضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اليك اشتراطات الكود فى هذا الموضوع للاعمده الداخليه 




وكما نرى أنه اذا تحقق الشرطتين السابقين معا يمكن الاستغناء عن الاجهاد الاضافى لقوى القص الثاقب 
ولكن وغالبا هذين الشرطين لا يتحققا معا فى اغلب مشاريع التصميم ولذلك يجب الانتباه الى ذلك
واليك اشتراطات الكود فى هذا الموضوع للاعمده الخارجيه




ومما سبق نرى ونجد أن برنامج السيف 12 لايقوم بحساب قوى الاختراق لايقوم البرنامج بحسابها عند وجود الكمرات الساقطه 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 يناير 2011)

الأستاذ الفاضل م اسامة و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ما فهمته الآتي 
1- اعتماد النتائج في القص الثاقب من برنامج السيف نظرا لدقتها بينما لو التعامل مع برنامج الساب نقوم باستخدام معادلة الكود المبسطة للحسابات و عدم اعتماد القوي الراسية فقط المؤثرة علي العمود 
2- هناك عزوم منتقلة للأعمدة لصعوبة تحقق شرطي الكود معا كما اوردتهم حضرتك اذن فكيف نحصل علي قيمة تلك العزوم هل نقوم بالتحميل الشطرنجي ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لكثرة الأسئلة و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Alaa Ali Elesawey (2 يناير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حالة سطح أخير مستوي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لا يسند أو يرتبط به اي عناصر غير انشائية تتعرض للتلف بالترخيم الكبير وفي هذه الحالة الترخيم الواجب تدقيقه هو الترخيم الآني الناتج عن الحمولة الحية "كاملة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" والنسبة التي لا يجوز تجاوزها هي L/180 حيث L هي مجاز "بحر span" البلاطة[/FONT]*


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 يناير 2011)

الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> *الأستاذ الفاضل م اسامة و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ما فهمته الآتي *





> *1- اعتماد النتائج في القص الثاقب من برنامج السيف نظرا لدقتها بينما لو التعامل مع برنامج الساب نقوم باستخدام معادلة الكود المبسطة للحسابات و عدم اعتماد القوي الراسية فقط المؤثرة علي العمود *​



بالطبع يتم اعتماد اجهاد القص الثاقب من برنامج السيف 12 لانه بحق أفضل برنامج فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه فكما لاحظتى يمكن حساب سهم الهبوط الانى أو طويل الامد بدقه عاليه ورؤيه واضحه بعكس برنامج الساب الذى يتم حساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد عن طريق عمل set modifiers للعزوم M11- M22 بقيم تقريبيه تستخدم اصلا فى دراسه الازاحه الافقيه للمنشأ تحت تأثير الزلازل والرياح 
من برنامج السيف 12 يمكن بدقه تحديد الطول (L) فى المقارنه بسهم الهبوط طويل الامد والنى حددها الكود (L/250) وكما وضحت قبل ذلك كما يلى 


أسامه نواره قال:


> والاهم فى تكرار الاخطاء هو مقارنة قيمة هذا الهبوط بما جاء فى الكود أن سهم الهبوط طويل الامد = L/250





أسامه نواره قال:


> متجاهلا بما جاء فى الكود أن قيمة (L ) كما جاء فى الكود
> 
> 
> 
> ...



فى برنامج الساب يتم تحديد الطول (L) بصعوبه أو باعتباره = 0.87 من المسافه بين الركيزتين للبواكى الخارجيه أو = 0.78 من المسافه بين الركيزتين للبواكى الداخليه وهى قيم تقريبيه ولذلك برنامج السيف أفضل من برنامج الساب فى تحديد قيمة (L) 
*



- هناك عزوم منتقلة للأعمدة لصعوبة تحقق شرطي الكود معا كما اوردتهم حضرتك اذن فكيف نحصل علي قيمة تلك العزوم هل نقوم بالتحميل الشطرنجي ؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*العزوم التى تنتقل للاعمده تسبب عزوم لى فى البلاطه بالاضافه الى هذه العزوم نفسها 
تسبب العزوم المنتقله للعمود وكذلك عزوم اللى الى احداث اجهاد ثقب اضافى بالاضافه الى اجهاد الثقب الناتج من الحمل الرأسى والممثل فى رد فعل العمود
هذه العزوم ناتجه من عدم استمراريه البلاطه كما فى البواكى الطرفيه 
أو فرق العزوم بين باكتين متجاورتين نتيجة اختلاف البحر فى كل باكيه 
ولذلك برنامج السيف هو البرنامج الوحيد الذى يقوم بحساب اجهاد الثقب والاختراق اخذا فى الاعتبار تأثير العزوم على الاعمده وهذا بالطبع غير متاح فى برنامج الساب 2000 ​تقبلى تحياتى​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ولذلك برنامج السيف هو البرنامج الوحيد الذى يقوم بحساب اجهاد الثقب والاختراق اخذا فى الاعتبار تأثير العزوم على الاعمده وهذا بالطبع غير متاح فى برنامج الساب 2000 ​[/RIGHT]


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
بعد ان قمنا بالتحقق من اجهادات القص كما تفضلت حضرتك بواسطة برنامج السيف فيتبقي معرفة قيمة العزوم المنتقلة للأعمدة من حالات تحميل البلاطة اللاكمرية في حالة ما اذا كنا نحل السقف في ال 2d فقط من اين نحصل علي العزوم المنتقلة للعمود و من خلالها نصمم العمود علي عزوم بالأضافة للحمل الرأسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزيل الشكر و تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## حسان2 (3 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة


> وعلى ذلك يجب ايجاد قيمة (L ) وهى المسافه بين نقطتى الانقلاب فى العزوم



لفت نظري ما تفضلت به في مشاكتك أن الكود المصري يشترط عند حساب السهم طويل الأمد الأعظمي المسموح به استعمال قيمة L على أنها المسافة بين نقطتي انقلاب العزوم.
في الحقيقة أنا غير مطلع على الكود المصري بتفاصيله, ولكنني فوجئت بهذا الشرط اذ أن جميع الكودات العالمية والعربية التي سبق لي الاطلاع عليها لا تأخذ بهذا الشرط, وفيما يلي نصوص بعض هذه الكودات:

*الكود الأمريكي*












*الكود البريطاني*











*الكود السوري*




ولم يسعفني الوقت للتمحيص في الكود المصري, ولكنني أتساءل عن سبب وجود هذا الشرط فيه, وهل يرتبط بشروط أخرى؟
لأن هذا الشرط يؤدي الى فروق تزيد عن 30% عن بقية الكودات اذا كان لا يرتبط بشروط أخرى تعدل النتيجة, أرجو اذا كان لديك الاطلاع الكافي على الكود المصري توضيح هذا الأمر 
مع كل الشكر والتقدير لجهودك


----------



## Dr-Khaled (3 يناير 2011)

ملاحظة رائعة وموضوع شيق فعلا
ولكن الاحظ ان هناك اجماع على دقة حسابات برنامج السيف بالنسبة للقص الثاقب
واحب ان انوه ان البرنامج به بعض القصور الذى يجب ان يراعى عن اخذ نتائجه
حيث انه يقوم بعمل بعض التقريب ويجب على كافة المهندسين الالمام بتلك التقريبات assuptions حتى يكونوا على بينة من نتائجه
وسوف اقوم بإذن الله بعمل ملخص لتك التقريبات

وتقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 يناير 2011)

*الاخت المهندسه/ اقرأ وارتقى*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بعد ان قمنا بالتحقق من اجهادات القص كما تفضلت حضرتك بواسطة برنامج السيف فيتبقي معرفة قيمة العزوم المنتقلة للأعمدة من حالات تحميل البلاطة اللاكمرية في حالة ما اذا كنا نحل السقف في ال 2d فقط من اين نحصل علي العزوم المنتقلة للعمود و من خلالها نصمم العمود علي عزوم بالأضافة للحمل الرأسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جزيل الشكر و تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الأعمال


 غالبا يتم عمل السقف للبلاطه على برنامج السيف 12 مع أعمده بقطاعات تقريبيه لها مع عمل ارتفاع لهذه الاعمده بارتفاع الدور وعند الحصول على رد فعل العمود نجده عباره عن حمل رأسى بالاضافه الى عزوم فى الاتجاهيين فيمكن عندئذ تصميم قطاع العمود على هذه الاحمال الرأسيه وهذه العزوم 
واذا كنا نعمل على برنامج الساب 2000 فيمكن عمل السقف والاعمده للعدد المطلوب من الادوار وبعد الحل يتم الحصول على رد الفعل للعمود بالاضافه الى عزوم فى الاتجاهيين 
ولكن للتصميم النهائى للاعمده لتتحمل الاحمال الرأسيه يتم ذلك بعد التحقق من تأثير الرياح والزلازل على الاعمده والتى تكون الفاصل فى مقدار الاحمال الرأسيه والاهم العزوم المتولده على الاعمده فى الاتجاهيين 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل الاستشارى/ حسان 2
جزيل الشكر على مشاركتكم الرائعه ومجهوداتكم الكبيره والتى يستفيد منها الكل وأنا أولهم​


م استشارى / حسان 2 قال:


> لفت نظري ما تفضلت به في مشاكتك أن الكود المصري يشترط عند حساب السهم طويل الأمد الأعظمي المسموح به استعمال قيمة L على أنها المسافة بين نقطتي انقلاب العزوم.
> في الحقيقة أنا غير مطلع على الكود المصري بتفاصيله, ولكنني فوجئت بهذا الشرط اذ أن جميع الكودات العالمية والعربية التي سبق لي الاطلاع عليها لا تأخذ بهذا الشرط, وفيما يلي نصوص بعض هذه الكودات:


بالفعل كما تفضلتم الكود المصرى هو الوحيد الذى يأخذ المسافه ( L ) على أنها المسافه بين نقطتى الانقلاب 
وكما تفضلتم بتنزيل الاجزاء الخاصه بذلك للكود الامريكى والكود البريطانى والكود السورى فالمسافه (L) هى كما وضحت فى مشاركتكم للاجزاء من الكودات المختلفه واشكركم على هذا المجهود الذى يثرى وينوع النقاش لكى تعم الفائده 
لقد بحث فى هذا الموضوع كثيرا قبل تنزيله على المنتدى ولكن كما ذكرت أنا وذكر الكود المصرى المسافه ( L) هى فعلا بين نقطتى الانقلاب 
والتحليل والفلسفه من لذلك هو أنه بعد حساب قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد يتم مقارنته ب (L/250) فعندما تقل قيمة (L) يقل المقدار الذى نقارن به وبالتالى هو معامل أمان أكثر من الكودات الاخرى برغم أن جميع حسابات سهم الهبوط فى الكود المصرى مأخوذه عن الكود الامريكى
ويشبه ذلك عندما نقوم بحساب تراكيب الاحمال فان معامل ضرب الاحمال سواء الحيه أو الميته أو الرياح أو الزلازل تختلف من كود لاخر مثلما هو موجود فى الكود المصرى والكود السورى
واليك أمثله موجوده فى كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم وهو أحد الاساتذه المحترميين فى جامعة القاهره 









وكما نرى أنه تم ضرب بحر البلاطه (مجازها) فى رقم 0.87 وهو البحر(مجاز) بين نقطتى الانقلاب للعزوم مع العلم أنه كان يمكن حساب هذه المسافه حسابيا أو مثلما فعلنا فى برنامج السيف 12 وكما ذكرت حضرتك بالفعل يتم تخفيض المسافه (L) بمقدار يصل الى 30% بل قد يصل الى 40% وبالتالى تقل قيمة (L/250) بنفس القيمه
مما سبق يتضح أنه يجب اختيار السمك المناسب للبلاطه الللاكمريه للتحقق من هذ الشرط لكى لاتحدث أخطاء على حسب الكود الذى يتم التصميم عليه 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (4 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوع الرائع جدا جدا واللذي يلم كل ما يتعلق من حسابات عن البلاطه اللا كمريه وكيفيه تحليلها وتصميمها ومقارنه نتائج البرامج بعضها البعض 
مرفق ملف به فايل ساب وفايل ساف لنفس الرسمه وهي رسمه مبسطه الي حد ما لكن لنعمل (شيك) علي قيم ردود الافعال للاعمده نجد فروقات بين برنامج الساب وبرنامج الساف في هذه القيم بدرجه كبيره 
رجاء الاطلاع للافاده


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ الدكتور خالد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم على مروركم الكريم واثرائكم بهذه المداخله 


> *ملاحظة رائعة وموضوع شيق فعلا*
> *ولكن الاحظ ان هناك اجماع على دقة حسابات برنامج السيف بالنسبة للقص الثاقب*
> *واحب ان انوه ان البرنامج به بعض القصور الذى يجب ان يراعى عن اخذ نتائجه*
> *حيث انه يقوم بعمل بعض التقريب ويجب على كافة المهندسين الالمام بتلك التقريبات assuptions حتى يكونوا على بينة من نتائجه*
> ...


الذى أعرفه عن التحقق من حسابات أجهاد الثقب فى برنامج السيف 12 هو افتراضه أنه يقوم بحساب مكان القطاع الحرج لاجهاد الثقب فى البلاطه يكون موازى لمحاور العمود وبالتالى عند وجود العمود قريب من طرف بلاطه مائلة الشكل فهنا يحدث التقريب كما ذكر ذلك فى شرح البرنامج والاحتياطات والفرضيات التى يقوم البرنامج على اساسها فى حساب قوى الاختراق والثقب ولذلك يجب أن ينتبه مسخدم البرنامج لمثل هذه الاعمده وهى حالات خاصه 
ولكن وهو الاهم فان الشرط السابق ينطبق على حسابات الاجهادات الاضافيه من العزوم المنتقله من البلاطه للعمود 
اذن هناك تقريب فى البرنامج فى مثل هذه الحالات الخاصه ومقابله أيضا تقريب فى الكود المصرى عند عدم عمل حسابات انشائيه دقيقه لانتقال العزوم من البلاطه الى العمود كما وضح ذلك من الكود فى مشاركه سابقه 




وعليه يظل برنامج السيف 12 هو الذى يقوم بحساب قوى الثقب بطريقه ممتازه الى أن يتم تعديل البرنامج لتلاشى هذا التقريب
وما اريد أن انوه اليه هو الانتباه الى الاخذ فى الحسبان الاجهاد الاضافى لقوى الثقب التى تؤثر فى البلاطه تنيجة انتقال العزوم من البلاطه الى العمود والتى احياننا يهملها بعض الاخوه المهندسيين
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Dr-Khaled (4 يناير 2011)

اخى الكريم المهندس / أسامه نوارة

اولا لك منى كل الشكر على هذا النقاش الشيق الثرى والذى لا تبخل باى جهد لافادة الاخوة المهندسين.
ثانيا فان التقريب وبعض الاخطاء التى يقوم بها برنامج السيف يمكن تلخيصا فى ما يلى:
1- كما تفضلت فان البرنامج لا ياخذ المسار الحرج لمسار الثقب ولكن يقوم بعمل خطوط افقية ورأسية مما يمكن ان يعطى معامل امان اكبر من الواقع وهذا يجب الحظر منه.
2- يقوم البرنامج بحساب جهد الثقب بين البلاطة والسقف او بين باكية السقوط ( drop Panel) والعمود ولكن البرنامج لا يحسب جهد الثقب بين بلاطة السقف و باكية السقوط وهذا ايضا خطأ كبير حيث يجب ان يتحقق المصمم من سلامة اجهاد الثقب حول باكية السقوط خاصة عند وجود احمال حية عالية.
3- البرنامج يهمل تأثر الاحمال التى تكون داخل مسار الثقب ولا يقوم بأخذ تاثيرها وهذا يكون هاما جدا عند تصميم لبشة .
4- كذلك البرنامج لا يأخذ تأثير تداخل مسار الثقب للأعمدة القريبة وهذا ايضا يعطى نتائج غير امنة بالنشبة لتصميم اللبشة اذا كانت ذات سمك كبير وكانت المسافة بين الاعمدة قليلة.
5- يهمل البرنامج تأثير الفتحات القريبة التى قدعلى تؤثر طول مسار الثقب وبالتالى تقلل مساحة الخرسانة المقاومة.
6- البرنامج لا يستطيع حساب البلاطات ذات السماكات المختلفة .
7- يعطى البرنامج قيمة N/A عند وجود أى كمرة وهذا يعطى المصمم ثقة زائفة ان وجود اى كمرة يلغى تأثير الثقب نهائيا وهذا مع الأسف غير سليم حيث من الممكن ان يحدث ثقب فى وجود كمرة اذا كانت ابعادها غير كافية او تسليحها قليل لمقاومة قوى القص وهذا موضوع يحتاج الى توضيح اكبر.
وكما قلت الغرض مما سبق ليس التقليل من كفاءة البرنامج فهو برنامج ممتاز وانه شخصيا احبه فانا استخدمه منذ 17 سنة يعنى عشرة عمر ولكن الغرض هو تحذير المهندسين من الاعتماد التام عليه والاطمئنان الى نتائج البرنامج حيث ان حجر الآساس لأى تصميم سليم هو المصمم وليس البرنامج مهما كانت دقته وهو النصيحة التى تزداد اهميتها يوما بعد يوم للأخوة المهندسين الجدد.
وشكرا لأتاحة الفرصة لى للمشاركة بموضوعك الشيق


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ الدكتور خالد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *اخى الكريم المهندس / أسامه نوارة*
> *اولا لك منى كل الشكر على هذا النقاش الشيق الثرى والذى لا تبخل باى جهد لافادة الاخوة المهندسين.*
> *ثانيا فان التقريب وبعض الاخطاء التى يقوم بها برنامج السيف يمكن تلخيصا فى ما يلى:*
> *1- كما تفضلت فان البرنامج لا ياخذ المسار الحرج لمسار الثقب ولكن يقوم بعمل خطوط افقية ورأسية مما يمكن ان يعطى معامل امان اكبر من الواقع وهذا يجب الحظر منه.*
> ...


احييك على كلماتك الطيبه وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح المفيد جدا ونرجو منكم الاستمرار بالمشاركه معنا لاننا فى حاجه شديده اليها 
بالنسبه للنقطه رقم 7 برجاء التوضيح أكثر لان وجود كمره ساقطه هذا يعنى أن النظام قد حول من بلاطه لاكمريه الى بلاطه عاديه (solid slab) وحيث أن البرنامج يقوم بحساب كل القوى على هذه الكمره وهنا تحول اجهاد القص الثاقب من على البلاطه الى اجهاد قص مباشر على الكمره وبالتالى يمكن معالجة قوى القص هذه سواء بزياده القطاع للكمره أو باستخدام حديد التسليح فى مقاومة قوى القص
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 يناير 2011)

واليكم ملف لكيفية حساب اجهاد الثقب فى البلاطه الللاكمريه اخذا فى الاعتبار العزوم المنتقله بين البلاطه والعمود على وهذه الحسابات خاصه بالكود الامريكى مع العلم بأنه تم تنزيله من هذا المنتدى الموقر


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ أشرف روحيل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اليك هاتين الرابطيين تم مناقشة فيهم الموضوع الذى تسأل عنه



> *اخي العزيز اريد حلا لديفلكشن حصل في بلاطه فلات سلاب . اشرف رويحل*


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203321.html#post1686474
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t223149.html
وبرجاء قراءة الرابط الثانى لاخره فسوف تجد حلول لهذه المشكله
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## Dr-Khaled (6 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم أسامة
لايكفى وجود كمرة لينتهى خطر الثقب فمثلا لا تتصور وجود كمرة بابعاد 20x 40 و نتصور انها حلت مشكلة بلاطة بابعاد 8 متر فى 8 متر ولكن يجب عمل باكية ساقطة او تاج للعمود مع وجود الكمرة حيث انها لا تتحمل اجهادات القص.
الأخت العزيزة أقرأ وأرتقى شكرا لكى على كلماتك الرقيقة
ولكم ولكل الأخوة كل تحية وتقدير


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/D.KHALED​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *الأخ الكريم أسامة*
> *لايكفى وجود كمرة لينتهى خطر الثقب فمثلا لا تتصور وجود كمرة بابعاد 20x 40 و نتصور انها حلت مشكلة بلاطة بابعاد 8 متر فى 8 متر ولكن يجب عمل باكية ساقطة او تاج للعمود مع وجود الكمرة حيث انها لا تتحمل اجهادات القص.*
> *الأخت العزيزة أقرأ وأرتقى شكرا لكى على كلماتك الرقيقة*
> *ولكم ولكل الأخوة كل تحية وتقدير*


بالفعل لايمكن أن تحقق هذه الكمره تحمل اجهاد القص ولابد أن تكون كمره جاسئه أى بابعاد كبيره فى العرض والعمق وكما ذكر الكود أن عمق هذه الكمره لايقل عن ثلاث أضعاف سمك البلاطه وهذا يحقق الجساءه لهذه الكمره والتى هنا تسمى (Mariginal beam) اذا كان مكانها كمره طرفيه وهذا الشرط ينطبق على الكمره فى وسط السقف أو البلاطه
جزيل الشكر على المتابعه لكى تعم الفائده​تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ بسام العنيد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *ارجوا من الاخوة المهندسين طرح كتاب خاص بالشرح الوافى عن طريقة اعمال التسليح وانا فى نظرى ان من اخطر العمال فى المجال الهندسيى هيىة طريقة التسليح*


بالفعل أحياننا طريقة تفريد ورص الحديد وتفاصيل ذلك تكون من الاشياء المهمه جدا والتى قد تسبب حدوث مشاكل كبيره فى سقف البلاطه اللاكمريه من حدوث سهم هبوط كبير جدا فى البلاطه 
وسوف نتاول هذا ان شاء الله فى كثير من التفاصيل المهمه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 يناير 2011)

ومن الاخطاء فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه هو الاهمال فى تصميم الاعمده نفسها التى تحمل هذه البلاطه من عزوم متولده على هذه الاعمده من ارتكاز البلاطه مباشرة على الاعمده بالاضافه الى الحمل الرأسى بالطبع والتى اشترط فيها الكود الايقل عرض العمود عن 30 سم وهذا الشرط فى الكود المصرى فقط حيث لايوجد فى الكودات الاخرى هذا الشرط ثم تم تعديل هذا الشرط فى الاصدارات الحديثه من الكود المصرى الى أنه يمكن أن يقل عرض العمود الحامل للبلاطه اللاكمريه عن 30 سم اذا تم الاخذ فى الاعتبار العزوم المتولده على هذا العمود فى تصميم العمود نفسه 
هذا وقد تم مناقشة هذا الموضوع بوضوح أكثر على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215222.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 يناير 2011)

ومن الاخطاء فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه هو اعتبار حمل حوائط المبانى كأنه حمل موزع على كامل البلاطه وبمقدار ثابت فى كل البلاطات
الخطأ فى ذلك أن نراجع الكود المصرى للاحمال والتعليق عليه




1- أى أنه يجب عمل الاحمال للحوائط كحمل خطى على البلاطه اللاكمريه على أن يتم حساب هذا الحمل الخطى على الارتفاع الفعلى للحائط على حسب ارتفاع الدور وعلى نوعية الطوب المستخدم والمتاح والذى سوف يتم استخدامه فى اعمال المبانى 
ولابد من تحديد نوعية الطوب المستخدم فى المبانى وتحديد كثافة هذا الطوب بصوره واضحه فى اللوحات الانشائيه
2-لابد من الاخذ فى الاعتبار أحمال الحوائط على الواجهات الخارجيه اخذيين فى الاعتبار مواد التشطيب على الواجهات لانه فى بعض المشاريع تكون التشطيبات الخارجيه من الرخام والذى يزيد وزنه عن الطوب بالضعف تقريبا 
3-فى المبانى السكنيه والاداريه فى حالة وجود كوابيل فى البلاطه اللاكمريه على الواجهه (ابراج) فانه من الخطأ حساب أحمال الحوائط كحمل موزع لان ذلك سوف يقلل من الاجهادات الانشائيه على هذه البلاطه وبالتالى يقلل من حديد التسليح لهذه البلاطه مما يجعلها غير امنه والاهم هو أن الاحمال الناتجه كرد فعل للاعمده على الواجهات الخارجيه سوف تقل بمقدار 10 الى 15% على هذه الاعمده مما لو تم حساب الاحمال للحوائط كحمل مركز عند طرف الكابولى وبالتالى سوف تكون هذه الاعمده غير امنه وخصوصا فى المبانى المرتفعه 
4- من الخطأ عدم الاخذ فى الاعتبار أحمال الحوائط كحمل موزع على كامل مسطح البلاطه كحالة تحميل تحدث أثناء التنفيذ فى مرحلة الابتداء فى أعمال المبانى وتشوين الطوب والرمل والاسمنت هنا يمكن اعتبار حمل الحوائط كحمل موزع ولكن وهو الاهم هو قيمة هذا الحمل الموزع لان بعض الزملاء يعتبرون حمل الحوائط ثابت ويساوى =250 كجم/م2
هنا يجب أن نوضح أنه أحياننا تصل قيمة الحمل الموزع الى 500 كجم/م2 ويتوقف ذلك بالطبع على سمك الحائط وارتفاعه والطوب المستخدم فى المبانى والرسومات المعماريه ويتم حساب ذلك بحساب اجمالى اوزان الحوائط وقسمة هذا الوزن على مسطح الدور





مما سبق نجد أن الكود واضح فى حالة عدم وجود لوحات معماريه موضح عليها اماكن الحوائط ​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشكور استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة علي الأضافات الهامة
نضع الحمل للحوائط 300 كجم | م2 في حالة رغبة العميل بالا يقيد بحوائط محددة و ان يكون التصميم قابل لتغيير حوائط المعماري دون تأثر الجملة الأنشائية و عليه دائما تكون تلك القيمة في حالة الطوب الخفيف ذا الوزن 1200 كجم\م3 في تغطي اكثر مما هو مطلوب حيث قمت بالحساب اطوال الحوائط لتصميم ما و جدت الحمل للمتر المسطح لا يتعدي 180 مع الطوب الخفيف و لو انني اري انه من الأمانة عند التصميم ادخال احمال الحوائط في اماكنها الصحيحة و عدم اللجوأ بصفة عامة لزيادة الأحمال دون حاجة مبررة لها
جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد الديب
السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته


> *الله ينور علي المناقشة الاكثر من رائعه وبجد مجهود تحسد عليه مهندس اسامة نوارة ولاستاذتنا الذين شاركو في الحوار*


جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبه أرجو المشاركة والتفاعل لك ولبقية الزملاء لكى نثرى النقاش لكى تعم الفائده على الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 يناير 2011)

الاخت المهندسه/ اقرا وارتقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> مشكور استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة علي الأضافات الهامة
> نضع الحمل للحوائط 300 كجم | م2 في حالة رغبة العميل بالا يقيد بحوائط محددة و ان يكون التصميم قابل لتغيير حوائط المعماري دون تأثر الجملة الأنشائية و عليه دائما تكون تلك القيمة في حالة الطوب الخفيف ذا الوزن 1200 كجم\م3 في تغطي اكثر مما هو مطلوب حيث قمت بالحساب اطوال الحوائط لتصميم ما و جدت الحمل للمتر المسطح لا يتعدي 180 مع الطوب الخفيف و لو انني اري انه من الأمانة عند التصميم ادخال احمال الحوائط في اماكنها الصحيحة و عدم اللجوأ بصفة عامة لزيادة الأحمال دون حاجة مبررة لها
> جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم*


أولا شكرا جزيل وبارك الله فيك على كلماتك الطيبه
ثانيا موضوع تثبيت الحمل بمقدار 300 كجم/م2 ليس صحيح لانه بالتجربه العمليه وجدت أن هذا الرقم يتراوح مابين 250كجم/م2 الى 500 كجم/م2 للمتر المربع الافقى للسقف على حسب ارتفاع الدور ونوعية الطوب وسماكة الحائط ومعمارى الدور
فكما قلت سابقا أنه يمكن عمل الحمل الموزع كحالة تحميل أى يتم عمل حمل الحوائط بحالتى تحميل الاولى حمل خطى والتى نحسب منها مقدار وقيمة الحمل الموزع على المتر المربع والثانيه بأن يكون حمل الحوائط موزع على المسقط الافقى وهى الحاله التى يطلب العميل تغيير اماكن الحوائط
ثالثا هنا فى مصر ثلاث أنواع من الطوب :-
الاول الطوب الاحمر الطفلى وكثافته تتراوح بين 1.40 الى 1.50 طن/م3 وهو بمقاسات 24*11*6 سم وبالتجربه العمليه بعد وزن الطوبه الواحده وجد أن وزنها يتراوح بين 2.2 الى 2.3 كجم
الثانى الطوب الاسمنتى وهو بمقاس 24*12*5سم وهو مثل الخرسانه العاديه بل أثقل منها وتصل كثافته الى 2.20 الى 2.30طن/م3
الثالث وهو الطوب الابيض الجيرى وهو بمقاس 12*20*60سم أو 20*20*60سم أو 25*20*60 سم وهذا الطوب خفيف فعلا وكثافته تصل الى 600 كجم/م3 ولكن ثمنه اغلى وكذلك يحتاج فى المبانى الى التدبيس بالطوب الاحمر الطفلى كل سطريين جيرى يتم عمل سطريين طوب طفلى وعلى ذلك تصبح كثافة الحائط تتراوح مابين 800 الى 1000 كجم/م3
ومما سبق فانه كما ذكرتى لايوجد طوب بكثافه 1.20طن/م3 مع العلم بأننى وجدت هذا الشرط فى كثير من اللوحات 
الخلاصه يجب عمل المبانى كحمل خطى مره وكحمل موزع 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا المهندس اسامة والدكتور خالد وبقية الاساتذة الافاضل على الموضوع القيم جدا ...أستفدت منه كثيرا ولا زلت انتظر المزيد

بالنسبة لموضوع تمثيل القواطيع Partitions وهل يتم تمثيلها كاحمال خطية في أماكنها أم تعتبر كأحمال موزعة على المساحة...هذه الجزئية استوقفتني كثيرا وسبق أن طرحت سؤالا بخصوصها على الرابط ادناه وجزى الله الاخوة حيث افادونا كثيرا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186047.html

خلاصة ما فهمته بخصوص الموضوع ان الكودات تفرق بين الفواصل الدائمة وغير الدائمة وفي الكود الاوروبي يعبر عنها بالفواصل الثقيلة والخفيفة ...كأن الذي يفهم أن الفواصل التي يتم بناءها ولا يتغير مكانها في الاصل يتم تمثيلها كاحمال خطية في أماكنها اما تلك التي تتغير بحسب الحاجة مثل فواصل الالمنيوم والخشب في المباني الادارية فهي التي يتم اعتبارها كحمل موزع على المساحة (ويفهم من الكود البريطاني انه في هذه الحالة يتم تضمينها مع الاحمال الحية وليس الميتة)...
تقريب حوائط الطوب العادية الى حمل موزع يعطي فرق كبير خاصة في الحوائط الخارجية وبالذات في حالة الحائط موضوع على Cantilever حيث نجد احيانا ان الحمل الموزع المكافي لاحمال الحوائط في هذه الاماكن قد يصل الى 13 KN/m2 في حين انه يتم أخذه عادة بين 4 الى 5 فقط....وهذا قد يكون مقبولا للحوائط الداخلية فقط
يوصي معهد بحوث البناء والطرق عندنا كما أخبرني أحد الاخوة الافاضل باعتبار حمولة موزعة على المساحة تتراوح بين 5 الى 7 KN/m2 
رغم ان فرق الجهد الذي يبذله المصمم في تمثيل الحوائط في اماكنها أو كاحمال موزعة ليس بذاك الفرق الكبير الا ان الكثير يفضل تمثيلها كحمولة موزعة على المساحة (رغم أنه يعطي قيم أقل) فكحل وسط على الاقل يجب تمثيل الحوائط لخارجية كحمل خطي وتوزيع احمال الحوائط الداخلية على المساحة حيث يعطي نتائج اقرب...
على الطرف الاخر بعض المصممين يقوم بعمل دراسة لاماكن توضع القواطع يعني يقوم بتصميم المبنى باعتبار جميع الوضعيات المحتملة للحوائط يعني يقوم مثلا بتحويل الصالات الى غرفتين أو وضع فاصل في مكان ما بحيث يتوقع ان يتم تحويل الطابق الى شقتين وهكذا...لا ادري ما مستنده في هذه الفرضيات وهل أوصى أي كود بهذا النوع من الدراسة...
----
بانتظار تصميم ال Edge beam وحسابات الDeflection في الفلات سلاب وفقا للكود المصري والبريطاني باستخدام السيف أتمنى أن يتم ادراجهما ضمن المواضيع التي سيتم تناولها


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/خالد الازهرى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا المهندس اسامة والدكتور خالد وبقية الاساتذة الافاضل على الموضوع القيم جدا ...أستفدت منه كثيرا ولا زلت انتظر المزيد


وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله وادعو الله ان يوفقنا الى مايحب ويرضى


> بالنسبة لموضوع تمثيل القواطيع partitions وهل يتم تمثيلها كاحمال خطية في أماكنها أم تعتبر كأحمال موزعة على المساحة...هذه الجزئية استوقفتني كثيرا وسبق أن طرحت سؤالا بخصوصها على الرابط ادناه وجزى الله الاخوة حيث افادونا كثيرا
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186047.html
> خلاصة ما فهمته بخصوص الموضوع ان الكودات تفرق بين الفواصل الدائمة وغير الدائمة وفي الكود الاوروبي يعبر عنها بالفواصل الثقيلة والخفيفة ...كأن الذي يفهم أن الفواصل التي يتم بناءها ولا يتغير مكانها في الاصل يتم تمثيلها كاحمال خطية في أماكنها اما تلك التي تتغير بحسب الحاجة مثل فواصل الالمنيوم والخشب في المباني الادارية فهي التي يتم اعتبارها كحمل موزع على المساحة (ويفهم من الكود البريطاني انه في هذه الحالة يتم تضمينها مع الاحمال الحية وليس الميتة)...


لنذهب الى النظر الى الموضوع بطريقه اخرى فكما تعلم أن اسلوب طريقة المبانى فى العالم الاول تختلف عن الذى يتم فى العالم الثالث 
المبانى فى العالم الاول تتم باستخدام الخشب والحديد (steel) للمبانى ذات الدور الواحد والدوريين لذلك يتم عمل الفواصل بين الغرف من الخشب أو من الجبسون بورد وهى مواد خفيفه يمكن فكها وتعديلها بسهوله وبالتالى يكون أوزانها كما ذكر الكود البريطانى والكود الاوربى يمكن اخذها كأحمال حيه أو أحمال موزعه على المسقط الافقى للدور لذلك يتم الانتهاء من عمل فله دوريين تشطيب خلال شهر على أقصى تقدير كما يكون الحمل الرئيسى المؤثر على المبنى هو الرياح والزلازل والثلوج 
أما بالنسبه للادوار والمبانى المرتفعه كذلك تكون المبانى فى الغالب من الحديد (steel)ونادرا ما يكون المبنى كله من الخرسانه المسلحه لذلك تجد أن غالبيه البرامج الانشائيه يكون التركيز فيها على تصميم قطاعات الحديد وبتفاصيل أكثر عن الخرسانه هذا فى العالم الاول ولذلك يلجأ المصمم الانشائى هناك لمحاولة تخفيف أوزان المبنى لزياده الارتفاع ولذلك يتم استخدام الفواصل بين الغرف وفى الادوار الاداريه يكون الفواصل من الجبسون بورد أو من الخشب المقوى الخفيف كل هذا لتخفيف الاوزان 
أما فى العالم الثالث فان كل شئ من الخرسانه المسلحه والمبانى من الطوب الطفلى أو الطوب الاسمنتى الثقيل لذلك تجد الاحمال عاليه جدا سواء أوزان الحوائط أو أوزان الاسقف الخرسانيه لذلك ومن الخطأ أن نتعامل فى ذلك مثل العالم الاول واهمال هذه الاوزان واعتبارها كأنها أحمال موزعه لان ذلك سوف يؤثر على النتائج سواء للبلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه أو على الاعمده وخصوصا وكما ذكرت حضرتك


> تقريب حوائط الطوب العادية الى حمل موزع يعطي فرق كبير خاصة في الحوائط الخارجية وبالذات في حالة الحائط موضوع على cantilever حيث نجد احيانا ان الحمل الموزع المكافي لاحمال الحوائط في هذه الاماكن قد يصل الى 13 kn/m2 في حين انه يتم أخذه عادة بين 4 الى 5 فقط....وهذا قد يكون مقبولا للحوائط الداخلية فقط


هذا اخطر مافى الموضوع وهو وجود كوابيل خارجيه والاهم رد فعل الاحمال على الاعمده الخارجيه على الواجهه التى تحمل هذه الكوابيل فان الاحمال على هذه الاعمده سوف يكون هنال فرق يصل الى 15 % زياده فى حالى الاحمال المركزه عن الاحمال الموزعه للحوائط وهذا أهم لانه فى الادوار المرتفعه سوف تكون هذه الاعمده غيرامنه فى حالة استعمال حمل موزع للحوائط


> رغم ان فرق الجهد الذي يبذله المصمم في تمثيل الحوائط في اماكنها أو كاحمال موزعة ليس بذاك الفرق الكبير الا ان الكثير يفضل تمثيلها كحمولة موزعة على المساحة (رغم أنه يعطي قيم أقل) فكحل وسط على الاقل يجب تمثيل الحوائط لخارجية كحمل خطي وتوزيع احمال الحوائط الداخلية على المساحة حيث يعطي نتائج اقرب...


هذا الحل مناسب ولكن وهو الاهم تقدير قيمة الحمل الموزع للحوائط الداخليه حيث تختلف هذه القيمه من مبنى الى اخر على حسب الشكل المعمارى والاكثر اهميه أن هذه القيمة متفاوته تفاوت كبير يمكن أن تصل الى ضعف القيمه 
مع العلم بأنه لن يتم تقدير قيمة الحمل الموزع بقيمه صحيحه على المسقط الافقى للسقف الا بعد رسمه وحسابه كحمل خطى أولا 
وعليه والخلاصه يتم حالتى تحميل للحوائط كما ذكرنا سابقا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يناير 2011)

أحياننا يحدث للمهندس الانشائى المصمم لبس مابين ما تم دراسته أثناء الدراسه الجامعيه فى شروط وقوانين البلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه والتى اخذت منه وقت لتحصيلها ثم بعد ذلك يواجه برامج انشائيه حديثه قام بأخذ دورات عليها وبذل الوقت والمال لمعرفتها حيث تقوم بحل أى سقف يتم ادخاله عليها ثم يصتدم بطلبات ورغبات صاحب المشروع أو صاحب العماره السكنيه لنوعية السقف وكذلك الشكل المعمارى للمسقط الافقى والذى لايتوافق مع الشروط والقوانين التى درسها أثناء الدراسه عن البلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه (flat slab) وأهم هذه الشروط هو الطول الفعال للبلاطه اللاكمريه 
فكما نعرف أن الطول المؤثر فى البلاطه هو البحر(span) أو المجاز الطويل للبلاطه والذى على اساسه يتم عمل التحديد المبدئى لسمك البلاطه (L/32) اذا كانت طرفيه بدون (drop panel) 
وكذلك يتم مقارنة سهم الهبوط سواء الانى أو طويل الامد بمقدار (L/250) حيث (L) هنا البحر أو المجاز الطويل للبلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه 
وكما أنه من المعلوم أنه يتم رص ووضع الحديد السفلى الفرش فى الاتجاه الطويل والحديد فى الاتجاه القصير السفلى غطاء والعكس فى الحديد العلوى 
مما سبق نجد أن ذلك لايوجد منه مشكله اذا توافق الثلاث أشياء وهى اولا متطلبات البلاطه اللاكمريه كما ذكر الكود وثانيا متطلبات صاحب المشروع وثالثا يتم حل ذلك على البرامج الانشائيه وهذا نموذج نمطى تم حله على برنامج السيف يحقق الشروط السابقه





وكما نرى أن العزوم الرئيسيه تكون فى الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطه والعزوم الاقل تكون فى الاتجاه القصير اذن هنا توافق الثلاث شروط التى افترضناها 
أما اذا شاهدنا هذه البلاطه التاليه




ونشاهد هذه البلاطه أيضا 






نجد أن هذه البلاطه مخالفه لاشتراطات الكود من عدد الباكيات (spans) 
فهل البحر (span) أو المجاز الطويل هو فى الاتجاه الافقى أم فى الاتجاه الرأسى ؟؟
الكود يقول فى الاتجاه الطويل 
الحل على البرنامج يقول فى الاتجاه القصير لماذا ؟ 
لان العزوم الرئيسيه هنا فى الاتجاه القصير 
اذن ماهو الحل وهل نعتبر أن البحر أو المجاز (span) هو الاتجاه الطويل أم الاتجاه القصير لتحقيق اشتراطات الكود؟؟​


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 يناير 2011)

> *بارك الله فيكم ولكنى أشعر أن التصميم صعب أصلا*


الاخ المهندس/ Rammah جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبه ولكن لن يكون شئ صعب طالما يوجد عزيمه وحب للتصميم الانشائى
الشكر كل الشكر للاخوه/مصطفى المعاصرى - المهندس/jamal - المهندس/مصطفى كريم - المهندس/eng- m7mdgmal - المهندس/vasa
وارجو من المناقشه والمشاركه لكى تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## التوأم (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خيرا على هذة المعلومات المفيدة جدا ولكن عند سؤال رص الحديد فى الفلات ....
بعض الاراء بتقول الفرش فى الاتجاه الطويل والبعض تقول حسب الحديد الاضافى السفلى والبعض تقول زى السولد فى الاتجاه القصير,؛؛؛؛
ارجوا الافائدة مع الاستناد الى مرجع او كود ​


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (12 يناير 2011)

قد قام المهندس اسامه نواره بتوضيح الفرش والغطاء في مشاركه سابقه


> أحياننا يحدث للمهندس الانشائى المصمم لبس مابين ما تم دراسته أثناء الدراسه الجامعيه فى شروط وقوانين البلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه والتى اخذت منه وقت لتحصيلها ثم بعد ذلك يواجه برامج انشائيه حديثه قام بأخذ دورات عليها وبذل الوقت والمال لمعرفتها حيث تقوم بحل أى سقف يتم ادخاله عليها ثم يصتدم بطلبات ورغبات صاحب المشروع أو صاحب العماره السكنيه لنوعية السقف وكذلك الشكل المعمارى للمسقط الافقى والذى لايتوافق مع الشروط والقوانين التى درسها أثناء الدراسه عن البلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه (flat slab) وأهم هذه الشروط هو الطول الفعال للبلاطه اللاكمريه
> فكما نعرف أن الطول المؤثر فى البلاطه هو البحر(span) أو المجاز الطويل للبلاطه والذى على اساسه يتم عمل التحديد المبدئى لسمك البلاطه (l/32) اذا كانت طرفيه بدون (drop panel)
> وكذلك يتم مقارنة سهم الهبوط سواء الانى أو طويل الامد بمقدار (l/250) حيث (l) هنا البحر أو المجاز الطويل للبلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه
> وكما أنه من المعلوم أنه يتم رص ووضع الحديد السفلى الفرش فى الاتجاه الطويل والحديد فى الاتجاه القصير السفلى غطاء والعكس فى الحديد العلوى
> ...


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ التوأم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا نظرنا الى البلاطه التاليه وهى عباره عن بلاطه لاكمريه (flat slab) محلوله على برنامج السيف 12 وتم عمل شريحه كل 1.00 متر فى الاتجاه الرأسى والاتجاه الافقى والواضح فى هذه الصوره هو العزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى والعزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى فماذا نجد :-
1- شكل وقيم العزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى أى فى الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطه (8.00م) أكبر من العزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى أى فى الاتجاه القصير للبلاطه (6.00م) اذن ماذا سوف يتم فى حديد التسليح ؟؟
اعتقد أن الاجابه فى الاتجاه الطويل وهذا ماذكره الكود أن يتم رص الحديد الرئيسى السفلى فى الاتجاه الطويل ثم الفرش والطبقه العلويه معكوسه






أما اذا نظرنا للبلاطه التاليه 







ماذا نجد ؟ نجد أن هذه البلاطه برغم ادخالها على برنامج السيف بسمك 24 سم كبلاطه flat slab ولكن بعد الحل على البرنامج واظهار العزوم الرأسيه والافقيه كل 1.00 متر فان قيمة أكبر عزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى وهو الاتجاه القصيير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فهل هذا تناقض للبلاطه الاكمريه ؟؟
بالطبع لا ولكن هناك شرط أساسى كما ذكر الكود وهو عدد 3 بواكى (span) فى كل اتجاه ولذلك فان البلاطه تتصرف هنا كأنها بلاطه عاديه (solid slab) أى العزوم فى الاتجاه القصير كما ذكر الكود 
اذن نحن هنا ليس أما بلاطه لاكمريه flat slab ولكن أمام خليط من البلاطه الاكمريه والبلاطه العاديه 
اذن يتم عمل التسليح فى هذه الحاله على حسب قيمة العزوم الاكبر وهى هنا فى الاتجاه القصير اذن يتم عمل الحديد الرئيسى فى الاتجاه القصير وليس فى الاتجاه الطويل
تقيبل تحياتى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ التوأم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اذا نظرنا الى البلاطه التاليه وهى عباره عن بلاطه لاكمريه (flat slab) محلوله على برنامج السيف 12 وتم عمل شريحه كل 1.00 متر فى الاتجاه الرأسى والاتجاه الافقى والواضح فى هذه الصوره هو العزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى والعزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى فماذا نجد :-
> 1- شكل وقيم العزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى أى فى الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطه (8.00م) أكبر من العزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى أى فى الاتجاه القصير للبلاطه (6.00م) اذن ماذا سوف يتم فى حديد التسليح ؟؟
> ...



جزاكم الله خير استاذ اسامة...
بالنسبة لموضوع اي الاتجاهات يكون الفرش وايها يكون الغطاء أعتقد ان المسألة للتوفير في التسليح بناء على انه كلما زاد العمق الفعال قلت مساحة الحديد المطلوب لنفس العزم....في جميع الحالات الفرق هو في العمق الفعال حيث سيكون الاكبر للاتجاه الذي يوضع حديده الفرش والاصغر للغطاء (هذا بالنسبة للشبكة السفلية) لكن الفرق بين العمقين صغير جدا بالضبط يساوي قطر الحديد تقريبا يعني اقل من 2 سم يعني العمق الفعال في الاتجاهين سيكون مثلا 20 و 22 سم مثلا والفرق بينهما بسيط فيبقى الخلاف نظريا..لكن من باب التفكير في اتجاه اخر لابد من مراعاة نقطة اخرى وهي ان الاتجاه الاطول سيحتاج الى سيخ اطول...
يعني لو اخذنا مثال بكميات مبالغ فيها حتى تتضح الفكرة لنفرض لدينا بلاطة 4x6 متر وان الاتجاه القصير عزمه اعلى فقمنا بعمل حديده فرش احتجنا ل5 اسياخ بطول 4 امتار طبعا والطول الطويل احتجنا فيه7 اسياخ بطول 6 امتار يكون الطول الكلي 20+42 يساوي 62 متر...الان لو جعلنا الفرش للطول الطويل سيقل مقدار الحديد المطلوب في الاتجاه الطويل لنفرض مثلا 6 اسياخ بدل 7 وتلقائيا سيزيد في الطول القصير لنفرض اصبح 6 بدل 5 اسياخ ..الطول الكلي عندها سيكون 36+24يساوي 60 متر فوجد ان وضع حديد الفرش للطول الطويل اقتصادي اكثر رغم ان العزم الاعلى في الاتجاه القصير...
لكن الفرق لا يكون بهذه الصورة المبالغ فيها انما هو فرق بسيط جدا بحيث انه غالبا لن يؤدي لتغيير عدد الاسياخ المطلوبة بصورة تؤدي لحصول فرق كميات كما في المثال الموضح...
هذا تفكير اقتصادي بحت باعتبار انه لا فائدة من وضع حديد العزم الاقصى في الاسفل الا زيادة العمق الفعال ..وهذا سيطرح مسالة اخرى لها علاقة بالموضوع وهي انه اذا كان ما ذكرتُه صحيح فلماذا نقوم بوضع حديد البلاطات الكمرية بحيث يكون الفرش في الاتجاه القصير رغم ان وضعه في الاتجاه الطويل قد يكون اكثر اقتصادية (نظريا)


----------



## حسان2 (12 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم اسامة نوارة, الأخوات والأخوة الكرام المشاركين والمتابعين لهذا الموضوع الشيق
في الحقيقة كان لي بضع مشاركات في هذا الموضوع جاءت على نقاط محددة وجدتها عند دخولي لأول مرة اليه, اذا أن هذا الموضوع تفضل بطرحه الأخ الكريم اسامة نوارة قبل مدة طويلة وتشعب الحوار فيه, ولم تتح لي الفرصة للاطلاع عليه بالكامل بسبب تأخري عن متابعة الملتقى لفترة طويلة, ولكنني خلال ترددي عليه بين وقت وآخر لاحظت أن الفكرة الأساسية المطروحة فيه تتعلق "بأخطاء شائعة في دراسة البلاطات اللاكمرية" 



> اذا نظرنا الى الشروط الاساسيه فى التصميم اليدوى لهذه البلاطه فى طريقه ( Empirical method ) سوف نجد أن أحد شروطها الاساسيه هو وجود عدد 3 بواكى من البلاطه مستطيله متساوية الابعاد تقريبا فى اتجاه محور (X ) وكذلك عدد 3بواكى مستطيله متساويه الابعاد تقريبا من البلاطه فى اتجاه محور (Y) ما هى الفلسفه من هذا الشرط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولماذا لايكون عدد 2 باكيه فى كل اتجاه ؟ وماذا نفعل اذا كنا محكوميين لمخالفة بأن تكون هناك باكيه واحده فقط على سبيل المثال أو ماذا نفعل عموما لمواصلة الحل لهذه البلاطه لمخالفة هذا الشرط
> 
> 
> • الفلسفه من الشرط السابق هو التأكيد على وجود عزوم سالبه باستمرار يعنى وجود أعمده داخليه فى المبنى وهذا مطلوب منا عند توزيع الاعمده على المسقط الافقى للمبنى – لماذا عدد 3 بواكى مستطيله متساوية الابعاد أو باختلاف ( 20%) للابعاد الافقيه - العزوم سواء كانت هذه العزوم فى منطفة شريحة العمود (Column Strip )أو فى منطقة شريحة الوسط ( Field Strip )تقريبا متساويه فى القيمه أو باختلاف 15 % وهذا يؤدى الى أن نحصل على أقل سمك تصميمى مناسب للبلاطه كما يؤدى الى تساوى قيم حديد التسليح العلوى السالبه تقريبا مع قيم حديد التسليح السفلى الموجبه كذلك يؤدى الى تقليل قيمه سهم الهبوط (Deflection) يعنى أن البلاطه تتجه أن تكون مثاليه ولذلك عند اختيارنا المبدئى لسمك البلاطه سوف نحتاره من القيمه التى ذكرها لنا الكود وهى ( L/32 -L/36 ) على حسب مكان البلاطه طرفيه أم وسطيه أو يوجد بها (Drop ) أم لا
> ...






> • - أما فى حالة أن تكون البلاطه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab )مكونه من باكيه واحده هنا تحولت الى بلاطه مصمته (Solid Slab) ولكن بدون كمرات ساقطه على محيطها الخارجى فى هذه الحاله سوف يكون سمك البلاطه هو (L/20)وهو سمك عالى جدا وهذا غير اقتصادى بالاضافه الى نسبة حديد تسليح عاليه جدا لان الحاكم الرئيسى هنا هوسهم الهبوط (Deflection) .



من وجهة نظري أن هذه الفكرة تم بناؤها على فهم محدد لشروط الكود بطريقة وكأنها شروط ملزمة لأي بلاطة لاكمرية, وهذا كما أراه غير دقيق, اذ أن الكود وضع هذه الشروط في حال استعمال طريقة تقريبية محددة لتحليل البلاطة اللاكمرية بينما في حال استعمال طرق أخرى دقيقة للتحليل فتصبح هذه الشروط غير ملزمة ولا أهمية لها, فمثلا عند استعمال طريقة العناصر المحدودة في التحليل "وهي الطريقة المتبعة في معظم البرامج الانشائية ومنها برنامج السيف" وهي طريقة تعتبر دقتها عالية نصبح في حل من كل هذه الشروط وشكل وأبعاد البلاطة أو البلاطات المتجاورة هو اللذي يحكم نتائج التحليل
وربما التفسير اللذي تم اعطاؤه لهذه الشروط لم يكن دقيقا ومنسجما مع أسباب فرض هذه الشروط, والتي أكرر أنها فرضت لتصبح نتائج الطريقة التقريبية المتبعة والمذكورة في الكود مقبولة, وحيث أن الموضوع تم اعتماد الكود المصري في مناقشته سأورد فيما يلي نص الكود المصري اللذي يؤيد ما ذكرته "وهو مشابه لكل الكودات الأخرى" :









وفي المشاركة الأخيرة للأخ الكريم اسامة نوارة والتي تفضل بها بمقارنة حل برنامج السيف لبلاطتين مختلفتين وفسر الفرق ضمن نفس المفهوم:

ماذا نجد ؟ نجد أن هذه البلاطه برغم ادخالها على برنامج السيف بسمك 24 سم كبلاطه flat slab ولكن بعد الحل على البرنامج واظهار العزوم الرأسيه والافقيه كل 1.00 متر فان قيمة أكبر عزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى وهو الاتجاه القصيير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فهل هذا تناقض للبلاطه الاكمريه ؟؟
بالطبع لا ولكن هناك شرط أساسى كما ذكر الكود وهو عدد 3 بواكى (span) فى كل اتجاه ولذلك فان البلاطه تتصرف هنا كأنها بلاطه عاديه (solid slab) أى العزوم فى الاتجاه القصير كما ذكر الكود 
اذن نحن هنا ليس أما بلاطه لاكمريه flat slab ولكن أمام خليط من البلاطه الاكمريه والبلاطه العاديه 
اذن يتم عمل التسليح فى هذه الحاله على حسب قيمة العزوم الاكبر وهى هنا فى الاتجاه القصير اذن يتم عمل الحديد الرئيسى فى الاتجاه القصير وليس فى الاتجاه الطويل

واعتمادا على ما ذكرته سابقا اعتمادا على نصوص الكود, أرى ان تفسير هذه الفروق ربما يكون أكثر دقة بطريقة أخرى لا يتسع المجال هنا لاستعراضها وخاصة أن الفروق في اشكال وأبعاد البلاطتين ليست واضحة تماما
أرجو أن أكون قد استطعت توضيح الفكرة التي أردت عرضها, وما غايتي الا محاولة اغناء هذا الحوار والقاء مزيد من الضوء على هذا الموضوع المهم
وتقبلو جميعا كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## ama-ce (13 يناير 2011)

*الشكر والشكر*




> من وجهة نظري أن هذه الفكرة تم بناؤها على فهم محدد لشروط الكود بطريقة وكأنها شروط ملزمة لأي بلاطة لاكمرية, وهذا كما أراه غير دقيق, اذ أن الكود وضع هذه الشروط في حال استعمال طريقة تقريبية محددة لتحليل البلاطة اللاكمرية بينما في حال استعمال طرق أخرى دقيقة للتحليل فتصبح هذه الشروط غير ملزمة ولا أهمية لها,



تحليل دقيق من المهندس حسان فاشتراطات الكود المصرى فى التحليل بالطريقه التقريبيه لا تنطبق على التحليل بالبرامج الانشائيه واشكر المهندس اسامه نواره على مجهوده المتواصل فى هذا الموضوع الدقيق والممتاز ونرجو منه المزيد


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ حسان2
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اولا جزيل الشكر على مداخلاتكم الرائعه التى أنتظرها شخصيا واعتقد أن كثير من الزملاء ينتظرونها فلك منى كل القدير وكل الشكر على هذه المداخله​


> من وجهة نظري أن هذه الفكرة تم بناؤها على فهم محدد لشروط الكود بطريقة وكأنها شروط ملزمة لأي بلاطة لاكمرية, وهذا كما أراه غير دقيق, اذ أن الكود وضع هذه الشروط في حال استعمال طريقة تقريبية محددة لتحليل البلاطة اللاكمرية بينما في حال استعمال طرق أخرى دقيقة للتحليل فتصبح هذه الشروط غير ملزمة ولا أهمية لها, فمثلا عند استعمال طريقة العناصر المحدودة في التحليل "وهي الطريقة المتبعة في معظم البرامج الانشائية ومنها برنامج السيف" وهي طريقة تعتبر دقتها عالية نصبح في حل من كل هذه الشروط وشكل وأبعاد البلاطة أو البلاطات المتجاورة هو اللذي يحكم نتائج التحليل





> وربما التفسير اللذي تم اعطاؤه لهذه الشروط لم يكن دقيقا ومنسجما مع أسباب فرض هذه الشروط, والتي أكرر أنها فرضت لتصبح نتائج الطريقة التقريبية المتبعة والمذكورة في الكود مقبولة, وحيث أن الموضوع تم اعتماد الكود المصري في مناقشته سأورد فيما يلي نص الكود المصري اللذي يؤيد ما ذكرته "وهو مشابه لكل الكودات الأخرى" :​



كما تعرف أن غالبية الكودات سواء العالميه أو المحليه لاتعتمد على الكبيوتر فى التحليل الانشائى ولاتعتمد على برنامج كمبيوتر لذلك 
وكما تعرف أن تحليل البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه تم منذ بداية القرن التاسع عشر واخذت الكودات فى تطويرها الى أن اصبحت على مانحن عليه الان 
فلو تم المقارنه بين الحل اليدوى واشتراطات الكود فى ذلك لهذه البلاطه فلن نجد فى المبانى السكنيه خاصة أن هذه الشروط لن تنطبق على هذه البلاطه 
وبالطبع الحل الموجود فى الكود بنظريته مختلف عما هو موجود فى نظريه البرامج الانشائيه وخصوصا برنامج السيف ولكن يمكن أن نعتبر أن حل هذه البلاطه والاعتماد على نتائجها بالطريقه اليدويه شرط تحقق اشتراطات الكود سوف تعطى نتائج قريبه جدا من الحل الصحيح على هذه البرامج الانشائيه ولذلك هى حاله خاصه من هذه البرامج
ولكن الذى أوكد عليه هو أن نأخذ الموضوع كله أو نتركه كله فلو عملنا على الكود لابد من تحقيق اشتراطاته لكى نختار أولا سمك البلاطه بنفس ماذكره الكود وهو على سبيل المثال (L/32) للبلاطه الطرفيه بدون drop panel
أما اذا عملنا على البرنامج فلابد أن نكون من الخبره والاحتراف لكى نعرف ماذا نفعل وماذا نريد 
ومحاولتى السابقه فى الربط بين الحل اليدوى وماله من شروط نجده فى بعض الاحيان ينطبق مع الحل على البرامج 
وانظر الصوره التاليه




فان البلاطه التى عليها المستطيل الاحمر برغم انها بلاطه فطريه لاكمريه فان العزوم فى الاتجاه القصير (7.00م) أكبر من الاتجاه الطويل (8.00م) وهذا معاكس لما نعرفه عن البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه 
بالطبع لانها بلاطه بسيطه فى الاتجاه الافقى ومستمره فى الاتجاه الرأسى هذا ادى الى قلب الوضع وهذا ماحاولت جاهدا ايضاحه ومحاولة الربط بين ماجاء فى الكود والحل على البرنامج​تقبل تحياتى ولك منى الف تحيه على مشاركاتكم​


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> جزاكم الله خير استاذ اسامة...
> بالنسبة لموضوع اي الاتجاهات يكون الفرش وايها يكون الغطاء أعتقد ان المسألة للتوفير في التسليح بناء على انه كلما زاد العمق الفعال قلت مساحة الحديد المطلوب لنفس العزم....في جميع الحالات الفرق هو في العمق الفعال حيث سيكون الاكبر للاتجاه الذي يوضع حديده الفرش والاصغر للغطاء (هذا بالنسبة للشبكة السفلية) لكن الفرق بين العمقين صغير جدا بالضبط يساوي قطر الحديد تقريبا يعني اقل من 2 سم يعني العمق الفعال في الاتجاهين سيكون مثلا 20 و 22 سم مثلا والفرق بينهما بسيط فيبقى الخلاف نظريا..لكن من باب التفكير في اتجاه اخر لابد من مراعاة نقطة اخرى وهي ان الاتجاه الاطول سيحتاج الى سيخ اطول...
> يعني لو اخذنا مثال بكميات مبالغ فيها حتى تتضح الفكرة لنفرض لدينا بلاطة 4x6 متر وان الاتجاه القصير عزمه اعلى فقمنا بعمل حديده فرش احتجنا ل5 اسياخ بطول 4 امتار طبعا والطول الطويل احتجنا فيه7 اسياخ بطول 6 امتار يكون الطول الكلي 20+42 يساوي 62 متر...الان لو جعلنا الفرش للطول الطويل سيقل مقدار الحديد المطلوب في الاتجاه الطويل لنفرض مثلا 6 اسياخ بدل 7 وتلقائيا سيزيد في الطول القصير لنفرض اصبح 6 بدل 5 اسياخ ..الطول الكلي عندها سيكون 36+24يساوي 60 متر فوجد ان وضع حديد الفرش للطول الطويل اقتصادي اكثر رغم ان العزم الاعلى في الاتجاه القصير...
> لكن الفرق لا يكون بهذه الصورة المبالغ فيها انما هو فرق بسيط جدا بحيث انه غالبا لن يؤدي لتغيير عدد الاسياخ المطلوبة بصورة تؤدي لحصول فرق كميات كما في المثال الموضح...
> هذا تفكير اقتصادي بحت باعتبار انه لا فائدة من وضع حديد العزم الاقصى في الاسفل الا زيادة العمق الفعال ..وهذا سيطرح مسالة اخرى لها علاقة بالموضوع وهي انه اذا كان ما ذكرتُه صحيح فلماذا نقوم بوضع حديد البلاطات الكمرية بحيث يكون الفرش في الاتجاه القصير رغم ان وضعه في الاتجاه الطويل قد يكون اكثر اقتصادية (نظريا)


بالنسبه لرص الحديد سواء فى البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه أو البلاطه العاديه لن يفرق الموضوع كثيرا وليس هذا الموضوع الذى سوف تنهار البلاطه بسببه سواء تم عمله بالطريقه الصحيحه أو معكوس الوضع 
ولكن ما أحاول التركيز عليه هو الربط بين امكانيات هائله للبرامج الانشائيه وما تعطى لنا من نتائج وما تم دراسته أثناء الدراسه أو من خلال الكود ولابد وأن نتواصل لكى نكون من الخبره وخصوصا فى البرامج الانشائيه لكى نصل الى الحل المثالى الامن وخصوصا أن هذه البرامج تقوم بحل أى سقف حتى لوكان السقف غير محدد انشائيا (unstaible)
وكما تعرف هناك انفصال فى الشخصيه عندما نعمل على هذه البرامج وما تم دراسته فى الكليه وما يتتطلبه المهندس المعمارى من أشكال عجيبه فنحن هنا نحاول تقليل هذا الانفصال
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ولكن الذى أوكد عليه هو أن نأخذ الموضوع كله أو نتركه كله فلو عملنا على الكود لابد من تحقيق اشتراطاته لكى نختار أولا سمك البلاطه بنفس ماذكره الكود وهو على سبيل المثال (l/32) للبلاطه الطرفيه بدون drop panel​أما اذا عملنا على البرنامج فلابد أن نكون من الخبره والاحتراف لكى نعرف ماذا نفعل وماذا نريد
> ومحاولتى السابقه فى الربط بين الحل اليدوى وماله من شروط نجده فى بعض الاحيان ينطبق مع الحل على البرامج​


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

حقيقة تداخلت الأمور مع بعضها بهذه الفقرة و لم استطع تفسيرها 
علي ما فهمته - و تفضل حضرتك بالتصحيح لما هو مخالف لرأي حضرتك- ان البلاطة اذا قلت عن 3 باكيات لا نعتبرها قطرية و نعاملها كالمصمتة لكن كيف؟؟؟ هل اضع سمك البلاطة في المنطقة السولد بسمك يحقق كونها سولد ام انني ادع السمك واحد للبلاطة كلها مع التحقق من الترخيم ؟؟؟؟
و ما الضير بان البلاطة بسيطة نعاملها معاملة الفلات و نضيف لها حديد اضافي في مناطق الأحتياج للأضافي؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسان2 (13 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> > > كما تعرف أن غالبية الكودات سواء العالميه أو المحليه لاتعتمد على الكبيوتر فى التحليل الانشائى ولاتعتمد على برنامج كمبيوتر لذلك
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## التوأم (15 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس اسامه نواره
والاخ المهندس خالد الازهري
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الايضاح الشافى الوافى]​


أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ التوأم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اذا نظرنا الى البلاطه التاليه وهى عباره عن بلاطه لاكمريه (flat slab) محلوله على برنامج السيف 12 وتم عمل شريحه كل 1.00 متر فى الاتجاه الرأسى والاتجاه الافقى والواضح فى هذه الصوره هو العزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى والعزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى فماذا نجد :-
> 1- شكل وقيم العزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى أى فى الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطه (8.00م) أكبر من العزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى أى فى الاتجاه القصير للبلاطه (6.00م) اذن ماذا سوف يتم فى حديد التسليح ؟؟
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ حسان2
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​دعنا نتفق أولا على التعريفات العامه للبلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه فى الكود المصرى وفى جميع الكودات الاخرى :-
1- سمك هذه البلاطه يبدأ من 15 سم على أن ترتكز هذه البلاطه مباشرة على الاعمده أو عن طريق drop panel أو اضافة جزأ اخر هو column head 
2- الطول الفعال فى هذه البلاطه هو الطول الطويل من بحر البلاطه span لان العزوم الرئيسيه تكون فى الاتجاه الطويل عنه فى الاتجاه القصير ولذلك يكون التسليح الرئيسى فى الاتجاه الطويل وكذلك بالنسبه لسهم الهبوط يكون نسبه من هذا الطول فمثلا فى الكود الامريكى سهم الهبوط طويل الامد مشروط الايزيد عن (L/240) وفى الكود البريطانى والمصرى لايزيد عن (L/250)
عندما ننظر الى طريقة تحليل البلاطه فى الكود المصرى وكما ذكرت حضرتك كالاتى :-










وعندما نعود الى كثير من المراجع والامثله المحلوله لهذه البلاطه بالطريقه اليدويه نجدها أنها بلاطات مثاليه تتكون من مسافات متساويه فى الاتجاه الرأسى والاتجاه الافقى أو يوجد اختلاف فيها بسيط وهذا ما درسناه وتتدربنا عليه أثناء الدراسه 
أما اذا عندنا الى البرامج الانشائيه والتى يقوم عليها الحل باستخدام العناصر المحدده (finite element) والتى منها برنامج السيف والتى ولاشك هى احدث وادق دراسه وطريقه للحل الانشائى الامثل لهذه البلاطه وخصوصا البلاطه الغير متماثله والتى يصعب بالطرق العاديه التى ذكرها الكود حلها والحصول على نتائج دقيقه بسهوله ولكن يحدث بعض اللبس عند الحل على برنامج السيف فهل نعتمد شكل وقيمة العزوم لكى نحدد البعد الرئيسي للبلاطه أم نتبع الكود بغض النظر عن النتائج التى تم استخراجها من الكود واعتماد البعد الاكبر والذى نعتمده ونقارن به قيمة سهم الهبوط أو نحدد السمك المبدئى للبلاطه أو نقوم بعمل الرئيسى فى اتجاهه
واليك مثال لهذه الحاله والتى ارجو المناقشه عليه للدراسه لازالة اللبس




هل يتم اعتبار البعد الرئيسى للبلاطه هو البعد الافقى (وهو البعد القصير)أم البعد الرأسى(وهو البعد الطويل) مع العلم بأن العزوم فى الاتجاه القصير الافقى أكبر من الاتجاه الطويل الرأسى كما فى الصوره السابقه


----------



## حسان2 (16 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم اسامة نوارة
أولا لابد لي من أتوجه لك بالشكر والتقدير لجهودك ومتابعتك وتواصلك, وسعة صدرك لمناقشة الآراء الأخرى.
فلنعد لمواصلة حوارنا الشيق واللذي نستفيد منه جميعا وكل من يشارك ويتابع


> دعنا نتفق أولا على التعريفات العامه للبلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه فى الكود المصرى وفى جميع الكودات الاخرى :-
> 1- سمك هذه البلاطه يبدأ من 15 سم على أن ترتكز هذه البلاطه مباشرة على الاعمده أو عن طريق drop panel أو اضافة جزأ اخر هو column head
> 2- الطول الفعال فى هذه البلاطه هو الطول الطويل من بحر البلاطه span لان العزوم الرئيسيه تكون فى الاتجاه الطويل عنه فى الاتجاه القصير ولذلك يكون التسليح الرئيسى فى الاتجاه الطويل وكذلك بالنسبه لسهم الهبوط يكون نسبه من هذا الطول فمثلا فى الكود الامريكى سهم الهبوط طويل الامد مشروط الايزيد عن (L/240) وفى الكود البريطانى والمصرى لايزيد عن (L/250)



*أخي الكريم اسامة لعلك وضعت تعريفا للبلاطة اللاكمرية كما تصورته واستنتجته من مزيج من نصوص الكود ونظريات تحليل البلاطات وخبراتك العديدة, ولكنني سأرجع الى التعريف اللذي تعتمده كل الكودات, وسأركز على الكود المصري لأنه اساس كل الحوارات السابقة, وسأورد فيما يلي تعريف هذا النوع من البلاطات كما ورد في الكود المصري:










**كما تلاحظ لم يرد ذكر في تعريف هذه البلاطات للعزوم الرئيسية والثانوية, صحيح أن الأشكال النموذجية لهذا النوع من البلاطات والتي يمكن تطبيق الطرق التقريبية في تحليلها لتحقيقها الشروط الخاصة بهذه الطرق يكون الاتجاه الطويل فيها هو الاتجاه الرئيسي لعمل البلاطة, ولكن عندما يكون شكل البلاطات غير منتظم وبعيد جدا عن الشكل النموذجي ونتبع طرق دقيقة في التحليل ستكون نتائج العزوم تتناسب مع مجموعة الظروف الخاصة لهذه البلاطات وطريقة التحليل الدقيقة.
واذا أخذنا حالة البلاطة التي تفضلت بعرضها لتقييم النتائج, أود أن أبدي الملاحظة التالية قبل الدخولفي تقييم النتائج:

*





*واذا وجدنا في حالة ما مثلا أنالعزوم بالاتجاه القصير أكبر منها بالاتجاه الطويل مثل الحالة التي عرضتها في مشاركتك السابقة وهي وجود استمرارية من الجهتينفي الاتجاه الطويل وعدم وجود استمرارية بالاتجاه القصير, فاننا يجب أن ننظر لبلاطة بشكل عام عند التقييم, فهذه البلاطة مازالت تعمل بشكل رئيسي بالاتجاه الطويل ولكن العزم الموجب في الاتجاه الطويل صغر بسبب رفعه من العزمين السالبين نتيجة الاستمرارية عكس الاتجاه القصير, فتقييم عملها بالاتجاه الطول يجب أن ينطلق من مجموعة العزوم عليها وليس من العزم الموجب فقط. 
وبشكل عام عندما تكون البلاطة غير منتظمة ولها تداخلات كبيرة فمن الممكن أن ترى نتائج العزوم بغير ما تعودت عليه بتحليل بلاطة نموذجية أجري بطريقة من الطرق التقريبية المعتمدة في الكود
أما نتائج السهم "DEFLECTION" فيجب تقييمه دائما انطلاقا من الاتجاه الطويل اذا كان شكل البلاطة يعطي وضوحا كافيا للاتجاهات, أما اذا كان شكلها شديد عدم الانتظام بحيث يصعب تقييم طول لها أو عرض فعتدها تقييم نتائج الهبوط تكون اعتمادا على خبرة المصمم و معرفته بدرجة تأثر العناصر الانشائية وغير الانشائية بهذ الهبوط, وهذين العاملين هما اسس الشروط العامة التي ينص عليها اي كود بهذا الخصوص*
وكل ما حاولت شرحه سابقا يعتمد على نصوص الكود وفهمي له ونتيجة الخبرات التي مررت بها, وهو لا شك قابل للنقاش من أي صاحب رأي
لك كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ومن الاخطاء الشائعه عند استخدام برنامج الساب فى التحليل الانشائى للبلاطه اللاكمريه هو عمل تحقق من قوى الاختراق عن طريق الاعتماد على رد فعل العمود فقط كالاتى :-​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على هذه المناقشات القيمة والتي يستفيد منها الجميع.
والسؤال بخصوص القص الثاقب punching shear فيما لو كانت الخرسانة لا تتحمل القص الثاقب ما هو الحل في هذه الحالة ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/حسان2​جزيل الشكر والامتنان على كلماتك الطيبه ومشاركاتك المتميزه
 وادعو الله ان يكون هذا العمل وهذه المشاركات خالصا لوجه الله
الست معى أن شكل البلاطه التى نحن بصددها بالابعاد التى تظهر هنا والتى نحدد منها البعد الطويل والبعد القصير للبلاطه










تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## حسان2 (18 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/حسان2​جزيل الشكر والامتنان على كلماتك الطيبه ومشاركاتك المتميزه
> وادعو الله ان يكون هذا العمل وهذه المشاركات خالصا لوجه الله
> الست معى أن شكل البلاطه التى نحن بصددها بالابعاد التى تظهر هنا والتى نحدد منها البعد الطويل والبعد القصير للبلاطه
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم اسامة نوارة
من وجهة نظري ان البلاطة كما حددتها في الشكل اللذي أرفقته لا تشكل بلاطة مكتملة الاستناد, فالبلاطة اللاكمرية تستند في أركانها على أعمدة وهذا غير محقق في هذا الشكل, وانا أرى أن الأصح النظر اليها وفق الشكل التالي:






لك تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## حسان2 (18 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم اسامة نوارة
أعتذر عن عدم ظهور الشكل كاملا في المشاركة السابقة لسبب لا أعرفه, سأعيد وضع الشكل هنا على أمل أن يظهر كاملا


----------



## حسان2 (18 يناير 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للجميع على هذه المناقشات القيمة والتي يستفيد منها الجميع.
> والسؤال بخصوص القص الثاقب punching shear فيما لو كانت الخرسانة لا تتحمل القص الثاقب ما هو الحل في هذه الحالة ؟



أخي الكريم رزق حجاوي
قبل أن أجيب على تساؤلك لا بد لي من تحية وتقدير كبيرين لجهودك الكبيرة جدا اللتي تبذلها خاصة لوجه الله في ملتقانا هذا
في حال كانت الاجهادات الناتجة عن القص الثاقب تفوق قدرة مقطع البلاطة الخرساني فهناك عدة حلول " قد تختلف بعض الشروط من كود الى آخر" ولكنها في المجمل متشابهة ويمكن تلخيصها بما يلي:
1- في حال تجاوزت الاجهادات طاقة الخرسانة ضمن حدود يحددها الكود "ولم تتجاوز هذه الحدود" يمكن الاستعانة بتسليح خاص للقص الثاقب يتم حسابه وتوزبعه حسب اشتراطات الكود "فهمت من مشاركات الأخوة المصريين أن الكود المصري لا يسمح باستعمال تسليح للقص الثاقب"
2- أو يمكن اضافة تيجان للأعمدة لزيادة المقطع الخرساني في منطقة القص الثاقب الأعظمي اذا كان الحل المعماري يسمح بذلك
3- ويمكن اضافة سقوط في البلاطة " drop panel" حسب شروط الكود لزيادة المقطع الخرساني , وهنا تجدر الاشارة الى أن وجود drop panels يساعد أيضا في تخفيف سهم الهبوط وزيادة مقاومة المقطع للعزوم السالبة
4- وأحد الحلول أيضا زيادة سماكة البلاطة بشكل عام "وهو حل غير اقتصادي اذا كانت البلاطة بسماكتها الحالية تحقق كل اشتراطات الكود الأخرى"
5- يمكن أيضا زيادة المقاومة المميزة للخرسانة لتحسين مقاومتها للاجهادات الناتجة عن القص الثاقب, وربما هذا الحل يفيد في حال كون تجاوز الاجهادات ضمن حدود ليست كبيرة, وهنا تجدر الاشارة أيضا أن زيادة المقاومة المميزة للخرسانة أكثر من حد معين غير مجدي لأن معظم الكودات تشترط في حال تجاوز هذه المقاومة لحد معين, استخدام هذا الحد في حساب طاقة البلاطة لمقاومة القص الثاقب.
6- اذا كان الحل المعماري يسمح باعادة توزيع الأعمدة بحيث نخفف من المجازات "spans" فمن الممكن التفكير بهذا الحل
هذه هي أهم الحلول الممكنة.
تقبل تحياتي وفائق احترامي وتقديري


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للجميع على هذه المناقشات القيمة والتي يستفيد منها الجميع.
> والسؤال بخصوص القص الثاقب punching shear فيما لو كانت الخرسانة لا تتحمل القص الثاقب ما هو الحل في هذه الحالة


الشكر لك أنت المهندس القدير والذى يعتبر موسوعه هندسيه قائمه بذاتها وأحد الاعمده الاساسيه فى هذا المنتدى الموقر 
وقد قام استاذنا المهندس/حسان2 للاجابه عن موضوع الثقب لدخولى متأخرا
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/حسان2
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
بالفعل كما ذكرت حضرتك بأنه باستخدام طريقة Equivalent Frame Method وهى احدى طرق التصميم اليدوى يمكن تقسيم البلاطه الاكمريه الشديده عدم التماثل كما تم ايضاحه فى الرسم السابق وبالتالى تظل نظريه البعد الطويل للبلاطه الاكمريه هو الفعال وكما يمكن تحديد ذلك أيضا من البرامج الانشائيه كما هو واضح من برنامج السيف أو بخبرة المهندس المصمم
جزيل الشكر للمهندس القدير /حسان2 وعلى مشاركاته البناءه
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## مصطفى كريم (18 يناير 2011)

مع انى صغير جدا على المشاركة فى هذه المناظرة الجميلة جدا والشيقة
فأنا ما فهمته ان المشكلة فى تحديد ايهما الفرش وايهما الغطا 
فأنا ارى انه يتم التصميم على قيمة العزوم القصوى فظهور العزوم القصوى فى اى اتجاه بناءا عليه يتم التصميم
وارجو من اساتذتنا ان كانت وجهة نظرى خطأ فليوضحوا لنا 
واسف للمرة الثانية على اقتحامى لهذة المناظرة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يناير 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم رزق حجاوي
> قبل أن أجيب على تساؤلك لا بد لي من تحية وتقدير كبيرين لجهودك الكبيرة جدا اللتي تبذلها خاصة لوجه الله في ملتقانا هذا
> في حال كانت الاجهادات الناتجة عن القص الثاقب تفوق قدرة مقطع البلاطة الخرساني فهناك عدة حلول " قد تختلف بعض الشروط من كود الى آخر" ولكنها في المجمل متشابهة ويمكن تلخيصها بما يلي:
> 1- في حال تجاوزت الاجهادات طاقة الخرسانة ضمن حدود يحددها الكود "ولم تتجاوز هذه الحدود" يمكن الاستعانة بتسليح خاص للقص الثاقب يتم حسابه وتوزبعه حسب اشتراطات الكود "فهمت من مشاركات الأخوة المصريين أن الكود المصري لا يسمح باستعمال تسليح للقص الثاقب"
> ...


السلام عليكم



أشكركم على هذه الكلمات وعلى الجهد المميز بالمنتدى، على هذا الرد واشكر المهندس اسامة على كلماته الطيبه ، وفي الحقيقة وضعت السؤال بناء على طلب احد الاصدقاء حيث ورد الخلاف على شكل ومكان حديد التسليح الذي يوضع عندما تكون اجهادات اكبر من اجهاد الثقب حيث تسمح بعض الكودات باضافة حديد تسليح (لا اعرف حقيقة النسبة العظمى المسموح بها ) .
واليكم مثال لطريقة حساب حديد التسليح
http://www.colincaprani.com/files/notes/Punching%20shear.pdf

http://ibeton.epfl.ch/Pubs/2010/Fernandez10b.pdf

يعتقد البعض ان شبكة التسليح العلوية عند الاعمدة هي لمقاومة اجهاد القص الثاقب وحسب معرفتي ان هذا خطأ فهدف الشبكة التسليح العلوية هي لمقاومة العزوم السالبة عند العمود اما لمقاومة اجهادات الثقب فيكون من خلال 





اشكال حديد التسليح لمقاومة اجهادات الثقب 





الكانات (الجسور الثلاث عند العمود) ومن الممكن ان تكون على شكل link





او من خلال تكسيح حديد التسليح 











=STUDS=Shear Rails
http://www.amsteele.com/downloads/9 ANCON Punching Shear Reinforcement.pdf




LENTON® STEEL FORTRESS Punching Shear Reinforcement System
http://www.erico.com/public/library/Concrete/LT0661.pdf


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ مصطفى كريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *مع انى صغير جدا على المشاركة فى هذه المناظرة الجميلة جدا والشيقة
> فأنا ما فهمته ان المشكلة فى تحديد ايهما الفرش وايهما الغطا
> فأنا ارى انه يتم التصميم على قيمة العزوم القصوى فظهور العزوم القصوى فى اى اتجاه بناءا عليه يتم التصميم
> وارجو من اساتذتنا ان كانت وجهة نظرى خطأ فليوضحوا لنا
> واسف للمرة الثانية على اقتحامى لهذة المناظرة*


الموضوع ليس بالصغر أبو بالكبر فالمجال والمناقشه مفتوحه والاهم اكتساب الخبره
وبالطبع اذا تم تحديد الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطه بأحدى الطرق (1-عن طريق البرامج الهندسيه 2- عن طريق عمل خطوط بين مراكز الاعمده لتقسيم السقف الى شرائح وبلاطات لمحاولة حلها بطريقة equivalent frame method وأخيرا 3- خبره المهندس المصمم فى تحديد الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطه)
ومن تحديد الاتجاه الطويل وهو الذى يكون العزوم القصوى فى اتجاهه يكون حديد الفرش السفلى كما ذكرت والغطاء فى الاتجاه القصير والعكس فى طبقة الحديد العلويه
وبالطبع يتم مقارنة سهم الهبوط بنوعيه بنسبه من هذا الطول على حسب الكود الذى تعمل عليه  
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> وفي الحقيقة وضعت السؤال بناء على طلب احد الاصدقاء حيث ورد الخلاف على شكل ومكان حديد التسليح الذي يوضع عندما تكون اجهادات اكبر من اجهاد الثقب حيث تسمح بعض الكودات باضافة حديد تسليح (لا اعرف حقيقة النسبة العظمى المسموح بها ) .


لابد أن نعرف أن حديد التسليح اللازم لمقاومة اجهاد الثقب فى البلاطه اللاكمريه (flat slab) وكذلك فى البلاطه ال waffelهو يشبه مقاومة قوى القص (shear stress) فى الكمرات الساقطه وبناءا عليه يتم وضع هذا الحديد فى اماكن الاجهاد الاعظمى للثقب وطريقة حساب هذا الحديد وأماكن وضعه على حسب الكود فمثلا الكود الامريكى يتم كالاتى :-
1- يتم حساب اجهاد الثقب الفعلى فى القطاع vu ومقارنتها بأقصى قيمه تتحملها الخرسانه فقط والتى يتم حسابها للخرسانه على حسب اجهاد ونوعية الخرسانه كالاتى 





2- اذا كانت vu أكبر من vc هنا يجب استعمال حديد تسليح لمقاومة اجهاد الثقب والذى يكون باستعمال حديد الشناكل (studs)والذى ارفقته حضرتك كالاتى 






أو يتم مقاومة الزياده فى اجهاد الثقب بالكانات (Links) والذى ارفقته حضرتك كالاتى





3- لابد من التحقق من أن الاجهاد الفعلى vu ومع استخدام حديد التسليح سواء الشناكل (studs) أو الشناكل (Links) الا يزيد عن أقصى قيمه مسموح بها فى القطاع ومع وجود حديد التسليح كالاتى 





وعليه يتم حساب حديد التسليح المطلوب لمقاومة الزياده فى اجهاد الثقب والذى يتحمله حديد التسليح سواء الشناكل أو الكانات كالاتى :





وهناك اشتراطات لتوزيع واماكن هذا الحديد كالاتى 
1- فى الاعمده المستطيله يتم وضع حديد الثقب على مسافه لاتزيد عن d/2 من وجه العمود ويتم وضعه على صفوف المسافه بين الصفيين لاتزيد عن ضعف العمق الفعال للبلاطه(2d) 


> يعتقد البعض ان شبكة التسليح العلوية عند الاعمدة هي لمقاومة اجهاد القص الثاقب وحسب معرفتي ان هذا خطأ فهدف الشبكة التسليح العلوية هي لمقاومة العزوم السالبة عند العمود اما لمقاومة اجهادات الثقب فيكون من خلال


بالطبع هذا خطأ فادح فالحديد العلوى للشبكه يشبه الحديد العلوى للكمره الساقطه فهو يقاوم عزوم وليس اجهاد ثقب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## qusai safi (19 يناير 2011)

ماذا نعني ب قوة تحمل القواعد K_ 250؟؟؟ ما هي ال K وحده ام ماذا؟؟؟ اليست قوة تحمل الباطون تقاس بال MPa??? وشكرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لموضوع الثقب لي سؤال بخصوص معالجة بلاطة منفذة واكتشف انها فاشلة في مقاومة الثقب كيف يكون العلاج ...؟
هل بالامكان اضافة Drop Panel أعلى البلاطة وكيف يتم ضمان ان تعمل مع البلاطة كوحدة اذا كان هذا الحل مقبولا


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> *السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة لموضوع الثقب لي سؤال بخصوص معالجة بلاطة منفذة واكتشف انها فاشلة في مقاومة الثقب كيف يكون العلاج ...؟
> هل بالامكان اضافة drop panel أعلى البلاطة وكيف يتم ضمان ان تعمل مع البلاطة كوحدة اذا كان هذا الحل مقبولا*


ولكن كيف نكتشف بأن البلاطه فاشله فى مقاومة اجهاد الثقب فكما تعلم بأن الانهيار فى اجهاد الثقب يشبه تماما الانهيار فى الاعمده فى عدم اعطاء انذار مبكر لذلك لان الانهيار يحدث فى الخرسانه وليس انهيار فى الحديد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ حسان2
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد مراجعة تقسيم البلاطه بالصوره التى ارفقتها وهى احدى الطرق المستخدمه بالحل اليدوى للبلاطه اللاكمريه وهى Equivlant Frame Metod والتى يتم فيها تقسيم البلاطه الى شرائح أفقيه وشرائح رأسيه يكون المحور المار بمراكز الاعمده هو محور الFrame الذى يتم التحليل عليه ​

ولكن اذا نظرنا الى شكل البلاطه فى المشاركه السابقه​

واذا نظرنا الى شكل العزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى ووجدناها فى الاتجاه الافقى (القصير)أكبر من الاتجاه الرأسى (الطويل )​

وبعد قراءة هذه الصوره ​ 


اليس من الانسب التفسير لهذه الحاله وفى السقف الذى نحن بصدده أن الحالتين متماثلتين لان البلاطه التى نحن بصددها يوجد منور على يسارها والسلم على يمينها وكما جاء من قبلكم التعليق على ذلك​

م/حسان2 قال:


> أتفق معك من حيث المبدأ على أن السبب الرئيسي لتوزع العزوم في هذه البلاطة بالشكل الموجود في الرسم المرفق هو شكل البلاطات المتجاورة وعدد الباكيات في كل اتجاه, ولكن ل هذه النتائج هي نتائج لتحليل بلاطة لاكمرية بطريقة العناصر المحدودة ويبقى ينطبق عليها مفهوم البلاطة اللاكمرية, ولم يتعامل معها البرنامج على أنها بلاطة سوليد.





م/حسان2 قال:


> واذا وجدنا في حالة ما مثلا أنالعزوم بالاتجاه القصير أكبر منها بالاتجاه الطويل مثل الحالة التي عرضتها في مشاركتك السابقة وهي وجود استمرارية من الجهتينفي الاتجاه الطويل وعدم وجود استمرارية بالاتجاه القصير, فاننا يجب أن ننظر لبلاطة بشكل عام عند التقييم, فهذه البلاطة مازالت تعمل بشكل رئيسي بالاتجاه الطويل ولكن العزم الموجب في الاتجاه الطويل صغر بسبب رفعه من العزمين السالبين نتيجة الاستمرارية عكس الاتجاه القصير, فتقييم عملها بالاتجاه الطول يجب أن ينطلق من مجموعة العزوم عليها وليس من العزم الموجب فقط.





م/حسان2 قال:


> وبشكل عام عندما تكون البلاطة غير منتظمة ولها تداخلات كبيرة فمن الممكن أن ترى نتائج العزوم بغير ما تعودت عليه بتحليل بلاطة نموذجية أجري بطريقة من الطرق التقريبية المعتمدة في الكود
> 
> أما نتائج السهم "DEFLECTION" فيجب تقييمه دائما انطلاقا من الاتجاه الطويل اذا كان شكل البلاطة يعطي وضوحا كافيا للاتجاهات, أما اذا كان شكلها شديد عدم الانتظام بحيث يصعب تقييم طول لها أو عرض فعتدها تقييم نتائج الهبوط تكون اعتمادا على خبرة المصمم و معرفته بدرجة تأثر العناصر الانشائية وغير الانشائية بهذ الهبوط, وهذين العاملين هما اسس الشروط العامة التي ينص عليها اي كود بهذا الخصوص
> وكل ما حاولت شرحه سابقا يعتمد على نصوص الكود وفهمي له ونتيجة الخبرات التي مررت بها, وهو لا شك قابل للنقاش من أي صاحب رأي
> ...


​وبعد مراجعة شكل الشروخ فى السطح العلوى للبلاطه والتى تمثل شكل (column strip) الى حد ما والذى يمثل أيضا الى حد ما محور الخط الواصل بين محاور الاعمده فى طريقة ال Equivlant Frame Metod 




تقبل تحياتى واشكركم على مشاركاتكم التى أسعد بها ​


----------



## حسان2 (19 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ حسان2
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد مراجعة تقسيم البلاطه بالصوره التى ارفقتها وهى احدى الطرق المستخدمه بالحل اليدوى للبلاطه اللاكمريه وهى Equivlant Frame Metod والتى يتم فيها تقسيم البلاطه الى شرائح أفقيه وشرائح رأسيه يكون المحور المار بمراكز الاعمده هو محور الFrame الذى يتم التحليل عليه ​
> 
> ولكن اذا نظرنا الى شكل البلاطه فى المشاركه السابقه​
> ...



أخي الكريم اسامة نوارة
أشكرك على تفاعلك المستمر ومتابعتك الفاعلة
من النظر الى مخطط الشروخ نستدل على أن البلاطة في هذه الظروف غير المنتظمة ومع وجود المنور وبيت الدرج قد عملت كبلاطة مضلعة "مثمنة الأضلاع" وهذا الشكل ربما يكون تقديريا ضلعه الطويل بالاتجاه العمودي كما تفضلت وسبب فرق العزوم هو وجود الاستمرارية " من حيث المبدأ سيبقى سلوك البلاطة معتمدا على محاور الأعمدة"
واذا عدنا للأصل فالمبدأ هو أن طريقة equivalent frame method التقريبية يسمح بها الكود وفق الشروط التي سبق نقاشها وعندما تكون البلاطة غير منتظمة ولا تحقق هذه الشروط تصبح طرق التحليل الدقيقة هي الحل الوحيد وفي هذه الحالة كما ذكرت سابقا فان النتائج يصعب مقارنتها بالبلاطات المثالية المنتظمة والتي تنطبق عليها شروط الطريقة التقريبية, وطريقتي التقسيم التي اقترحها كلانا ما هي الا محاولة للبدأ في التفكير في سلوك البلاطة ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليها واستخدام الطرق التقريبية المذكورة. 
وأخيرا أكرر شكري وتقديري للجهود التي بذلتها في هذا الحوار للوصول الى الأفضل


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ولكن كيف نكتشف بأن البلاطه فاشله فى مقاومة اجهاد الثقب فكما تعلم بأن الانهيار فى اجهاد الثقب يشبه تماما الانهيار فى الاعمده فى عدم اعطاء انذار مبكر لذلك لان الانهيار يحدث فى الخرسانه وليس انهيار فى الحديد ؟؟؟؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تمت مراجعة التصميم اثناء التنفيذ واكتشف ان الاعمدة اصغر...لم يحصل الانهيار بعد لان التشطيبات والاحمال الحية لم تطبق بعد
اعلم انه بالامكان زيادة الاعمدة لكن استفسر عن امكانية اضافة الdrop panel لبلاطة تم صبها


----------



## ama-ce (19 يناير 2011)

الاخوه الافاضل م/ اسامه نواره و م/ حسان 2 
جزاكما الله خير الجزاء على الجهد الكبير والممتع فى هذا الموضوع الهام
هناك فرق بين تحديد الاجهادات وتحديد الانفعالات عند البحث فى نتائج برامج التحليل الانشائى
واود اولا الاشاره الى ان برامج التحليل الانشائى لاتتعامل مع البلاطات يتقسيمها لاى طريقه من التقسيمات المذكوره سابقا وكما هو معروف تقوم البرامج بتقسيمها الى اجزاء متناهيه فى الصغر وتربط بينها بالالاف المعادلات ( واعتقد ان المهندس حسان قام بتقسيم البلاطه الى التقسيمات السابقه كمثال للرد فقط على تقسيم المهندس اسامه نواره وارجوا من المهندس حسان تصحيح كلامى ان اخطات فى ظنى ) وكذلك البرامج لا تحدد اتجاه طويل واتجاه قصير ولا تبحث عنه كما نبحث نحن هنا متاثرين بالحل اليدوى وانما فى طريقة العناصر المحدودة تتحدد الاجهادات بناءا على جساءات العناصر والاحمال المؤثره عليها لذلك لايوجد اى معنى للبحث عن الاتجاه الطويل والاتجاه القصير ونحن نبحث عن الاجهادات . وكما تعلمون ان الاجهادات تتغير فى اى اتجاه اذا قمنا بتغيير الجساءات فقط . ولا بد ان ننسى التاثر بافتراضات الحل اليدوى فى طريقة الفريمات او الشرائح او غيرها بل مجرد كلمة ستريب التى يذكرها المهندس اسامه لا وجود لها هنا فى نتائج البرامج .
اما إذا كنا نريد تحديد هل سهم الهبوط مسموح به او لا فنحن نبحث عن الاتجاه الطويل بخبرة المصمم كما ذكر المهندس حسان 
المهندس اسامه نواره ما ذكرته فى قولك


> وبعد مراجعة شكل الشروخ فى السطح العلوى للبلاطه والتى تمثل شكل (column strip) الى حد ما والذى يمثل أيضا الى حد ما محور الخط الواصل بين محاور الاعمده فى طريقة ال equivlant frame metod


ارى انه لا علاقة له بطريقة العناصر المحدودة فلماذا الربط مع الطرق اليدويه هنا ارجو الايضاح
وتقبلوا جميعا شكرى وارجوا التصحيح والايضاح لما قد يكون اشكل على


----------



## حسان2 (19 يناير 2011)

ama-ce قال:


> الاخوه الافاضل م/ اسامه نواره و م/ حسان 2
> جزاكما الله خير الجزاء على الجهد الكبير والممتع فى هذا الموضوع الهام
> هناك فرق بين تحديد الاجهادات وتحديد الانفعالات عند البحث فى نتائج برامج التحليل الانشائى
> واود اولا الاشاره الى ان برامج التحليل الانشائى لاتتعامل مع البلاطات يتقسيمها لاى طريقه من التقسيمات المذكوره سابقا وكما هو معروف تقوم البرامج بتقسيمها الى اجزاء متناهيه فى الصغر وتربط بينها بالالاف المعادلات ( واعتقد ان المهندس حسان قام بتقسيم البلاطه الى التقسيمات السابقه كمثال للرد فقط على تقسيم المهندس اسامه نواره وارجوا من المهندس حسان تصحيح كلامى ان اخطات فى ظنى ) وكذلك البرامج لا تحدد اتجاه طويل واتجاه قصير ولا تبحث عنه كما نبحث نحن هنا متاثرين بالحل اليدوى وانما فى طريقة العناصر المحدودة تتحدد الاجهادات بناءا على جساءات العناصر والاحمال المؤثره عليها لذلك لايوجد اى معنى للبحث عن الاتجاه الطويل والاتجاه القصير ونحن نبحث عن الاجهادات . وكما تعلمون ان الاجهادات تتغير فى اى اتجاه اذا قمنا بتغيير الجساءات فقط . ولا بد ان ننسى التاثر بافتراضات الحل اليدوى فى طريقة الفريمات او الشرائح او غيرها بل مجرد كلمة ستريب التى يذكرها المهندس اسامه لا وجود لها هنا فى نتائج البرامج .
> ...



الأخ الكريم ama-ce 
اذا قرأت مشاركاتي السابقة سترى فيها بالضبط ما تفضلت به وصحيح أن محاولة تقسيم البلاطات كانت من باب الحوار الجاري مع الأخ الفاضل اسامة نوارة انطلاقا من البداية التي بدأها, وقد سبق لي التطرق الى الفرق بين فرضيات الحل اليدوي والحل بطريقة العناصر المحدودة وتبيان كيف أنه حتى البلاطات المستطيلة المثالية قد تنقلب اتجاهات الاجهادات العظمى فيها حسب الصلاابات النسبية, ويمكن الاطلاع على هذه المشاركات في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199469-10.html 

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 يناير 2011)

*الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
*



تمت مراجعة التصميم اثناء التنفيذ واكتشف ان الاعمدة اصغر...لم يحصل الانهيار بعد لان التشطيبات والاحمال الحية لم تطبق بعد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *اعلم انه بالامكان زيادة الاعمدة لكن استفسر عن امكانية اضافة الdrop panel لبلاطة تم صبها*​



*هناك ثلاث طرق لمعالجة الفشل فى اجهاد الثقب بعد التنفيذ وهى :-*
*1- الحل الاسهل هو محاولة التخفيف من الاحمال بقدر الامكان من استعمال طوب خفيف الوزن بغير ما استعمل فى التصميم مثل الطوب الابيض الجيرى والذى لاتزيد كثافته فى الغالب عن 600 كجم/م3 بدلا من الطوب الاحمر الطفلى والذى تتراوح كثافته بين 1400 - 1500 كجم/م3 وذلك للحوائط الخارجيه أما الحوائط الداخليه فيمكن عمل الحوائط من الجبسون بورد الحفيف الوزن أيضا كما يمكن تقليل أوزان مواد التشطيب للارضيات بقدر الامكان *
*2- اذا لم نستطع من الحل الاول للوصول الى الاجهاد الامن للثقب يمكن زياده قطاعات الاعمده نفسها بعمل قميص للاعمده لزياده مسطح القطاع الحرج للثقب كما يمكن عمل كمرات ساقطه بين القمصان الجديده للاعمده اذا سمحت اللوحات المعماريه بذلك أو كما ذكرت حضرتك اضافة أعمده جديده لتقليل الاحمال على الاعمده القديمه*
*3- اذا لم نستطع من الوصول الى الاجهاد الامن يمكن عمل drop panel مقلوبه لاعلى مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار كل الاحتياطات اللازمه للربط بين الخرسانه القديمه والخرسانه الجديده والتى تتم باستخدام كيماويات البناء الحديث مع الحسابات الانشائيه لحديد التسليح الذى يربط بين الخرسانه القديمه والجديده وهنا يجب زياده معامل الامان فى زيادة السمك المطلوب للخرسانه الاضافيه وذلك لاحتمال سوء التنفيذ*
وادعو الله الايحدث ذلك لاحد الزملاء المهندسين لان مثل هذه المشاكل ثؤثر بشكل سلبى على مستقبل وشهرة سواء المكتب الهندسى أو المهندس الانشائى نفسه​ تقبل تحياتى

​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خير ....نعاني من مشكلة ان الكثير يعتمد على الخبرة من دون الحسابات لذك قد تظهر مثل هذه الاشياء


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> أود أن اتوجه بالشكر الى المهندس القدير الاستشارى/حسان2 والذى بحق يستحق كل التقدير على مشاركاته البناءه


 
وباسم ادارة الملتقي اتقدم بالشكر للاساتذة م حسان وم اسامة 

وجميع الاخوة المشاركين حتي لا ننسي احداً علي جهودهم المبذولة لخدمة اخوانهم المهندسين العرب 

وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يناير 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تمت مراجعة التصميم اثناء التنفيذ واكتشف ان الاعمدة اصغر...لم يحصل الانهيار بعد لان التشطيبات والاحمال الحية لم تطبق بعد
> اعلم انه بالامكان زيادة الاعمدة لكن استفسر عن امكانية اضافة الdrop panel لبلاطة تم صبها


 
اعتقد ان اضافة drop panel للبلاطة من اسفلها هو الاصح والاقل تكلفة 

لان العمود يتعرض لعزوم سالبة - مما يعني ان الشد من اعلي - واذا تم عمل هذه الاضافة من اعلي فانها تستلزم اضافة حديد علوي للعمود بدلا من الحديد الذي سيتم تغطيته بالخرسانة المضافة 

المنطقة السفلي عند العمود معرضة لضغط وبالتالي فزيادة الخرسانة عندها هو الاجدي والانفع للقطاع بحيث ان الخرسانة الجديدة من اسفل ستكون في منطقة ضغط ولن يلزم لها حديد يتحمل اي شد كما في حالة عمل الاضافه من اعلي 

يتم التنفيذ بتزريع اشاير بالسقف في المساحة المحددة المضافة (من الحسابات ) ومن الممكن عملها يدوياً ( بالمبيض )باستخدام ركام رفيع ومواد ايبوكسيه ا و عمل شدة لهذا الجزؤ وعمل ثقب اعلي السقف للصب منه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وللجميع تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> وباسم ادارة الملتقي اتقدم بالشكر للاساتذة م حسان وم اسامة
> وجميع الاخوة المشاركين حتي لا ننسي احداً علي جهودهم المبذولة لخدمة اخوانهم المهندسين العرب
> وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً


جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا التشجيع الدائم منك ومن الاداره الموقره 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## حسان2 (20 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> أود أن اتوجه بالشكر الى المهندس القدير الاستشارى/حسان2 والذى بحق يستحق كل التقدير على مشاركاته البناءه





mohy_y2003 قال:


> وباسم ادارة الملتقي اتقدم بالشكر للاساتذة م حسان وم اسامة
> 
> وجميع الاخوة المشاركين حتي لا ننسي احداً علي جهودهم المبذولة لخدمة اخوانهم المهندسين العرب
> 
> وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً



لكم جميعا كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير أعضاء ومشرفين واداريين على الجهود الكبيرة التي تقدمونها والتفاعل الرائع مع الجميع


----------



## feta (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم واود ان انوه باكثر المشاكل حدوثا وهى حدوث punching خاصة للاعمدة الخارجية واعمدة الزاوية وبالتالى يجب تامين السمك بقدر الامكان لتفادى حدوث هذه المشكلة وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يناير 2011)

feta قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع القيم واود ان انوه باكثر المشاكل حدوثا وهى حدوث punching خاصة للاعمدة الخارجية واعمدة الزاوية وبالتالى يجب تامين السمك بقدر الامكان لتفادى حدوث هذه المشكلة وشكرا


السلام عليكم
اشكر على هذه المشاركة ، ولى تساؤل حول ملاحظتك وهي بان اكثر المشاكل تأتي من قص الثقب puching shear هذه هذه الملاحظة من واقع تجربة او مشاهدات ولديك صور لها ام ان هذا من باب التوقع.
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> تمت مراجعة التصميم اثناء التنفيذ واكتشف ان الاعمدة اصغر...لم يحصل الانهيار بعد لان التشطيبات والاحمال الحية لم تطبق بعد
> اعلم انه بالامكان زيادة الاعمدة لكن استفسر عن امكانية اضافة الdrop panel لبلاطة تم صبها





> جزاكم الله خير ....نعاني من مشكلة ان الكثير يعتمد على الخبرة من دون الحسابات لذك قد تظهر مثل هذه الاشياء


اذا نظرنا الى موضوع عمل drop panel سواء من أعلى أو كما تفضل المهندس/محى الدين محمد من أسفل البلاطه لابد وأن نذكر أولا بأنه يجب التحقق من الحسابات الانشائيه اللازمه لعمل هذا الجزء الاضافى من الخرسانه والذى يحتاج اضافته وربطه مع الخرسانه القديمه 
لابد وأن نذكر ونعرف كيفية الربط بين قطاع الخرسانه المتصلد القديم والجزء الاضافى الجديد المراد اضافته وصبه سواء من أسفل أو من أعلى لنراجع ذلك فى الكود
أولا يتم حساب اجهادات الثقب المعرض لها القطاع وهى





وجدنا قيمة (qup) غير امنه ويجب زيادة العمق (d) بمقدار أكبر من الخرسانه المصبوبه هنا يجب عمل drop panel بالارتفاع الاضافى الذى نحتاج اليه ويحقق اجهاد الثقب ويتم تحديد أبعادها الافقيه حسبما ذكر الكود
ثانيا :- يتم حساب مسطح الحديد المطلوب زراعته بمواد كيماويات البناء الحديث (الابوكسى) فى خرسانه البلاطه القديمه وذلك كالاتى









ولكن لننظر فى القانون السابق ماهى قيمة (Qu) الافقيه التى تؤثر على حديد التسليح وكذلك قيمة (Nu) وكما نرى من الكود أنه لعمل القطاع الخرسانى القديم والجديد لابد أن يتم ذلك عن طريق وسيط وهو حديد التسليح فعلى سبيل المثال عندما يكون هذا الفاصل فاصل صب لابد من حساب حديد التسليح اللازم لربط القطاع القديم والجديد (فاصل الصب )وهذا الحديد وهو الموجود فى القطاع أصلا 
أما فى حالتنا فان قيمة (Qu) يتم حسابها كالاتى :





حيث يكون الشد فى الجهه العليا من القطاع والضغط من الجهه السفلى على أساس أن العزوم عند منطقة العمود من أعلى الى أسفل واذا افترضنا أن drop panel من أسفل 
اذن يمكن تقسيم قيمة الضغط (C) بالنسبه والتناسب بين ارتفاع الخرسانه القديم والجديد ومنه نحسب قيمة الضغط ( c1) والتى تؤثر على الdrop panel وهذا هو قيمة (Qu) المطلوبه فى حساب مسطح الحديد المطلوب زراعته لربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده وبعد حساب مسطح الحديد يتم تحديد القطر والعدد المطلوب توزيعه على أبعاد الdrop panel والتى تم تحديدها مسبقا حسب الكود 
ويجب عمل هذه الاشاير بعمق وطول مع أخذ جميع الاحتياطات والتعليمات اللازمه والموضحه من الشركه المنتجه لمواد الابوكسى 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## حسين الصغير (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الساده المهندسين الفضلاء
لماذا لانحل البلاطات فى حاله عدم تحقق شرط ال3 بواكى طريقه frame analysis وهى طريقه تتعامل مع العمدان والكمرات ومقدار الحمل الواقع عليهما من البلاطه وهذه الطريقه لا تشترط عدد البواكى 3


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
مهندس اسامة ومهندس حسان ربنا يديكم تقوة وايمان وجزا الجنة على قدر تعبكم فى المنتدى من اجل الاخارين



عندى مشكلة 
بالموقع فى احد البلاد الخليجية تم صب مساحة من الخرسانة فى سقف الدور الارضى من مبنى ترفيهى وتسوق لكن 

تم صب جزء من هزا السقف قد يصل الى 1000 مترفى جو جاف جدا الساعة 12 الظهر فى شهر 7 بالصيف والجو 

حار جدا وجاف فوجدت ان هز الجزء تعرض لشروخ كبيرة تصل ل7 ميلى فى العرض و20 سنتى فى الارتفاع


فى بلاطة فلات سلاب 24 سنتى فجاء الامصمم وقال لابد الازالة لكن المقاول رفض لانها كمية كبيرة جدا جاب على 


حسابة معمل تدقيق وقدم تقريرة انها شروخ انكماش الخرسانة الطازجة لكن المالك لم يقتنع وعملنا لود تيست على البلاطة المزكورة ونجح الاختبار 




ففى راى حضراتكم ما السسب وماهو العلاج الصحيح او الحل 




ارجو الرد باستقاضة وشكرا لوجودكم


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يناير 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مهندس اسامة ومهندس حسان ربنا يديكم تقوة وايمان وجزا الجنة على قدر تعبكم فى المنتدى من اجل الاخارين
> عندى مشكلة
> بالموقع فى احد البلاد الخليجية تم صب مساحة من الخرسانة فى سقف الدور الارضى من مبنى ترفيهى وتسوق لكن تم صب جزء من هزا السقف قد يصل الى 1000 مترفى جو جاف جدا الساعة 12 الظهر فى شهر 7 بالصيف والجو حار جدا وجاف فوجدت ان هز الجزء تعرض لشروخ كبيرة تصل ل7 ميلى فى العرض و20 سنتى فى الارتفاع فى بلاطة فلات سلاب 24 سنتى فجاء الامصمم وقال لابد الازالة لكن المقاول رفض لانها كمية كبيرة جدا جاب على حسابة معمل تدقيق وقدم تقريرة انها شروخ انكماش الخرسانة الطازجة لكن المالك لم يقتنع وعملنا لود تيست على البلاطة المزكورة ونجح الاختبار
> ...


السلام عليكم
للاستفادة اكثر من تصنيف الموضوع وحتى يسهل الرجوع لمثل هذا السؤال فقد تمت الاجابة علية في موضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-91.html#post2032027


----------



## حسان2 (21 يناير 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة لموضوع الثقب لي سؤال بخصوص معالجة بلاطة منفذة واكتشف انها فاشلة في مقاومة الثقب كيف يكون العلاج ...؟
> هل بالامكان اضافة drop panel أعلى البلاطة وكيف يتم ضمان ان تعمل مع البلاطة كوحدة اذا كان هذا الحل مقبولا





أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ولكن كيف نكتشف بأن البلاطه فاشله فى مقاومة اجهاد الثقب فكما تعلم بأن الانهيار فى اجهاد الثقب يشبه تماما الانهيار فى الاعمده فى عدم اعطاء انذار مبكر لذلك لان الانهيار يحدث فى الخرسانه وليس انهيار فى الحديد ؟؟؟؟





خالد الأزهري قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تمت مراجعة التصميم اثناء التنفيذ واكتشف ان الاعمدة اصغر...لم يحصل الانهيار بعد لان التشطيبات والاحمال الحية لم تطبق بعد
> اعلم انه بالامكان زيادة الاعمدة لكن استفسر عن امكانية اضافة الdrop panel لبلاطة تم صبها



الأخ الكريم خالد الأزهري, الأخوة الكرام
اضافة لما تفضل به الأحوة الكرام اسامة نوارة ومحي الدين أريد أن الفت النظر الى ملاحظتين مهمتين جدا من وحهة نظري بهذا الخصوص:
1- ان البلاطة بوضعها الحالي قد تفاعلت مع الجمولات التي تم تطبيقها حتى الآن عليها, وفي حال اضافة اي أجزاء خرسانية اضافية سواء من أعلى البلاطة أو اسفلها وبشكل يؤمن عملها المشترك مع البلاطة الموجودة, فانها لن تشارك الا في الحمولات التي ستضاف بعد انشائها, وهذا له اثر مهم في تحديد سماكتها وطريقة عملها 
2- في حال اضافة سماكة اضافية من الخرسانة أسفل البلاطة فانه لا يكفي ربطها بالبلاطة الموجودة فقط, وانما من المهم جدا ربطها بالعمود أيضا بالشكل المناسب والا فانه لن يكون لها أي دور في مقاومة القص الثاقب
وتقبلو جميعا تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يناير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ تحسونه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مهندس تحسونة قال:


> مهندس اسامة ومهندس حسان ربنا يديكم تقوة وايمان وجزا الجنة على قدر تعبكم فى المنتدى من اجل الاخارين


وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله وادعو الله أن تكون الردود والاسئله والعمل كله لله 


> عندى مشكلة
> بالموقع فى احد البلاد الخليجية تم صب مساحة من الخرسانة فى سقف الدور الارضى من مبنى ترفيهى وتسوق لكن
> تم صب جزء من هزا السقف قد يصل الى 1000 مترفى جو جاف جدا الساعة 12 الظهر فى شهر 7 بالصيف والجو
> حار جدا وجاف فوجدت ان هز الجزء تعرض لشروخ كبيرة تصل ل7 ميلى فى العرض و20 سنتى فى الارتفاع
> ...


اولا لى عتاب عليك للاتى لعدم وضوح دورك فى الموضوع اذا كنت مهندس/استشارى للمشروع :
1- كيف يتم الصب ظهرا فى درجات حراره للجو تصل الى 50 درجه بالاضافه الى درجة حراره الاماهه للمونه الاسمنتيه داخل الخلطه الخرسانيه وأنت تعرف أن الكود يذكر أن اقصى درجة حراره هى 30درجه +أو- 2 درجه
2- كيف تذكر وتقول أن المقاول هو الذى احضر على حسابه معمل تدقيق للكشف على الشروخ وتحديد اسبابها فان تحديد المعمل والمختبر هو دور الاستشارى والمصم بأخذ الرأى مع مالك المشروع حتى تكون هناك مصداقيه فى العمل 
ثانيا اذا كنت مهندس تنفيذ فى الشركه المنفذه أيضا فهناك خطأ أيضا من ناحيتك فدورك بخلاف مشاكل التنفيذ وخلافه هو محاولة عدم وقوع مشاكل لللاعمال التى تقوم بها وأنت تعرف أن الصب فى هذا الوقت سوف يسبب مشاكل وخصوصا بأن المشروع كبير كذلك تتحمل شركة الخرسانه جزءا من هذه المشكله لان فى مثل هذه المشاريع الكبيره لابد من احتياطات كثيره للوصول الى ماذكره الكود من أن درجة حرارة الخرسانه يجب الاتزيد عن 30 درجه أثناء الصب وشركات الخرسانه الكبرى تستطيع أن تصل الى هذه الدرجة برغم حرارة الاجواء فى منطقة الخليج
وبين هذا وذاك وقعت المشكله وتم الصب ووصلت الشروخ فى عرضها الى 7 مم وعمقها الى 20 سم هنا يجب أن نتوقف عند هذه الارقام للدراسه 
أولا ظاهره الانكماش اللدن التى تحدث للخرسانه الطازجه أثناء الصب نتيجة جفاف الاجواء فى المكان الموجوده فيه الخرسانه وارتفاع درجات الحراره يسبب تبخر الماء من اعلى بمعدل أكبر بكثير من معدل خروج الماء الى سطح الخرسانه (النضح) كما يؤدى الى هبوط الركام (السن أو الزلط) لاسفل مما يسبب حدوث هذه الشروخ التى ظهرت 
ولكن لندرس الارقام التى ذكرتها نجد أن ماكان تصل الخرسانه بالشروخ الى هذه الارقام الا اذا كانت :-
1- نسبة الماء الى الاسمنت عاليه جدا وبالتالى ادى ذلك الى كبر حجم وعمق الشروخ الى هذه الارقام 
2- أن مسطح 1000 م بدون فاصل حراره لابد أن المصمم قام بدراسة ذلك فى التصميم وهو الذى ينعكس على اضافة حديد علوى هو فى الاساس لمعالجة الانكماش والزحف نتيجة درجات الحراره العاليه وواضح بأنه يوجد هناك خطأ سواء فى التصميم أو فى التنفيذ لان يصل عمق شرخ الانكماش الى 84% من عمق القطاع 
للمالك الحق فى رفض هذه الحرسانه فى وجود هذه المعطيات
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يناير 2011)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم خالد الأزهري, الأخوة الكرام
> اضافة لما تفضل به الأحوة الكرام اسامة نوارة ومحي الدين أريد أن الفت النظر الى ملاحظتين مهمتين جدا من وحهة نظري بهذا الخصوص:
> 1- ان البلاطة بوضعها الحالي قد تفاعلت مع الجمولات التي تم تطبيقها حتى الآن عليها, وفي حال اضافة اي أجزاء خرسانية اضافية سواء من أعلى البلاطة أو اسفلها وبشكل يؤمن عملها المشترك مع البلاطة الموجودة, فانها لن تشارك الا في الحمولات التي ستضاف بعد انشائها, وهذا له اثر مهم في تحديد سماكتها وطريقة عملها
> 2- في حال اضافة سماكة اضافية من الخرسانة أسفل البلاطة فانه لا يكفي ربطها بالبلاطة الموجودة فقط, وانما من المهم جدا ربطها بالعمود أيضا بالشكل المناسب والا فانه لن يكون لها أي دور في مقاومة القص الثاقب
> وتقبلو جميعا تحياتي وتقديري


 
اتفق معك م حسان - وعندما قلت ان يتم ذلك عن طريق تزريع اشاير ومواد ايبوكسية كنت اقصد بالبلاطة والعمود لتفعيل الجزؤ الجديد مع كليهما


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لي سؤال بخصوص الطرق اليدوية واستخدام البرامج
في الطريقة اليدوية كنا نأخذ شريحة من منتصف البحر يمين العمود الى منتصف البحر شمال العمود center to center ونقوم بتحليلها ويقسم الناتج بين الcolumn strip and middle strip بنسب 75:25% بالنسبة للعزم السالب ومن ثم نقوم بالتصميم عليه...
ميزة التحليل بهذه الطريقة انه يسمح للمستخدم باجراء عدد من العمليات مثل اعادة توزيع العزوم لاخذ السلوك اللاخطي في الاعتبار Material nonlinearity وعمل تراكب للاحمال للوصول الى أسوأ الحالات ...عيبها ان شكل كنتور العزوم المتحصل عليه يكون تقريبي...
الان اصبح في الامكان تحليل كامل البلاطة باستخدام طريقة العناصر المحددة ...فماذا سيترتب على هذا؟
هل سيكون تقسيم البلاطة عند التصميم كما هو بالسابق Column and middle strips على وفق طرق التقسيم الموضحة في الكود ام سنصمم على شكل العزوم المتحصل عليه..؟
وهل هناك امكانية لعمل اعادة توزيع للعزوم او ماذا يقابل اعادة التوزيع بالنسبة للبرامج؟


----------



## حسان2 (25 يناير 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لي سؤال بخصوص الطرق اليدوية واستخدام البرامج
> في الطريقة اليدوية كنا نأخذ شريحة من منتصف البحر يمين العمود الى منتصف البحر شمال العمود center to center ونقوم بتحليلها ويقسم الناتج بين الcolumn strip and middle strip بنسب 75:25% بالنسبة للعزم السالب ومن ثم نقوم بالتصميم عليه...
> ميزة التحليل بهذه الطريقة انه يسمح للمستخدم باجراء عدد من العمليات مثل اعادة توزيع العزوم لاخذ السلوك اللاخطي في الاعتبار Material nonlinearity وعمل تراكب للاحمال للوصول الى أسوأ الحالات ...عيبها ان شكل كنتور العزوم المتحصل عليه يكون تقريبي...
> ...



الأخ الكريم خالد أزهري
النظرة العامة للبلاطة الفطرية "اللاكمرية FLAT SLAB" من حيث المبدأ هي نفسها سواء تم تحليلها بالطرق اليدوية التي يسمح بها الكود أو باستعمال طريقة العناصر المحدودة بالاستعانة بالبرامج. وفي حال كانت البلاطة غير منتظمة ولا تنطبق عليها شروط الكود لاستعمال الحل اليدوي هنا لابد من استعمال الحلول الدقيقة وفق نظرية المرونة " طريقة العناصر المحدودة والبرامج" وبالنتيجة سنحصل على القوى الداخلية للبلاطة بأنواعها وفق شرائح نختارها أو بشكل كونتور وهنا دور خبرة المصمم في كيفية التعامل مع هذه النتائج, علما أن بعض البرامج سهلت هذه المهمة على المصمم "مثل برنامج السيف" فيتيح للمستعمل اختيار شبكة تسليح منتظمة ومن ثم يعرض التسليح الاضافي اللازم في مختلف الشرائح اضافة للشبكة المنتظمة ويمكن للمستعمل اجراء أكثر من تجربة للوصول الى التسليح الأمثل من حيث الحفاظ على الأمان ومتطلبات الكود والاقتصادية والناحية العملية
أما بالنسبة لامكانية اعادة توزيع العزوم فكل كود يربط هذه العملية بشروط محددة ويمكن تطبيق هذه الامكانية اذا توفرت الشروط ورأى المصمم بخبرته انه من الممكن الحصول على تسليح أفضل وأسهل بالتنفيذ وأكثر اقتصادية, على النتائج التي نحصل عليها من البرامج وذلك بشكل يدوي مع الانتباه الى طريقة اعادة توزيع العزوم بعد اجراء تخفيضات نراها مناسبة للعزوم السالبة مثلا ضمن شروط الكود
اذ أن البرامج "على الأقل التي تعاملت معها" لاتحوي هذه الامكانية
وكمثال أعرض فيما يلي شروط الكود الأمريكي بهذا الخصوص


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس اسامة
انا فعلا المهندس الاستشارى لكن انا استلمت الموقع فى مراحل متقدمة قليلا عند صب هزة البلاطة لم اكن موجود لكن انا الحل والمعالجة واللود تست كان انا اللى موجود


وجزالك اله كل خير


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يناير 2011)

لاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لي سؤال بخصوص الطرق اليدوية واستخدام البرامج
> في الطريقة اليدوية كنا نأخذ شريحة من منتصف البحر يمين العمود الى منتصف البحر شمال العمود center to center ونقوم بتحليلها ويقسم الناتج بين الcolumn strip and middle strip بنسب 75:25% بالنسبة للعزم السالب ومن ثم نقوم بالتصميم عليه...
> ميزة التحليل بهذه الطريقة انه يسمح للمستخدم باجراء عدد من العمليات مثل اعادة توزيع العزوم لاخذ السلوك اللاخطي في الاعتبار Material nonlinearity وعمل تراكب للاحمال للوصول الى أسوأ الحالات ...عيبها ان شكل كنتور العزوم المتحصل عليه يكون تقريبي...
> ...


دعنا نتفق أولا على كيفة التحليل الانشائى باستخدام الكود المصرى فاذا نظرنا الى المعادله التاليه وهى 3moment equition والتى تستخدم لحل الشريحه فى البلاطه اللاكمريه التى ذكرتها كما تستخدم أيضا فى حل الكمرات الغير محدده انشائيا وهى احدى الطرق لحل المنشأت statically indeterminate structure





نجد أن الحل بهذه الطريقه وكل الطرق لحل هذا النوع من المنشات تعتمد على عزم القصور الذاتى (moment of interia) 
اذن للحصول على العزوم السالبه عند الركائز ومنها أقصى عزوم موجبه ومنها نحسب اجهادات القص لابد من معرفة عزم القصور الذاتى للقطاع 
السؤال كيف نحدد قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى ونحن لم نصمم أصلا القطاع لكى نحدد أبعاد عرض وعمق القطاع ؟؟؟؟؟ لكى نحسب عزم القصور الذاتى لهذا القطاع
ثانيا هل بعد فرض أبعاد القطاع مبدئيا للحصول على العزوم بطريقه المعادلات الثلاث ماهى قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى ؟؟؟؟ لنذهب الى الكود المصرى




أى يتم التحليل الانشائى طبقا لنظرية المرونه وعليه تكون قيمة عزم القصور الذاتى (I) وفقا للكود كالاتى 





مما سبق يتضح أنه لحل كمره باستخدام طريقة 3moment equition لمعرفة القوى الداخليه العظمى من عزوم واجهادات لتصميم هذه الكمره يجب معرفة الاتى :-
1- قطاع الكمره نفسها المطلوب تصميمها 
2- قيمة حديد التسليح فى القطاع لحساب عزم القصور الذاتى الفعال (Ie) والمطلوب فى المعادله لحل المعادله نفسها
3- قيمة العزوم عند الركيزه (Ma)واللازم لحساب عزم القصور الذاتى الفعلى(Ie)ولكن كيف ونحن لم نحل الكمره أصلا
للاسباب السابقة وللصعوبة الكبيره للوصول الى الحل الصحيح المثالى تم عمل تعديل فى الكود كالاتى :-





وبناءا على هذا التقريب من الكود المصرى فى حل المنشأ من بلاطه وكمرات للسقف باعتبار عزم القصور الذاتى اللازم استخدامه فى 3moment equition هو لكامل القطاع بدون تشقق (Ig)للتسهيل فى الحل لايجاد قيمة العزوم وقوى القص وجميع القوى العظمى اللازمه لتصميم القطاع وعليه يتم استخدام جميع القوانين الاخرى التى نص عليها الكود فى تصميم القطاع كالاتى:





أما اذا واصلنا الحل بالطرق الدقيقه للتحليل الانشائى فى تحديد القطاع وحديد التسليح وحساب عزم القصور الذاتى الفعلى (Ie) لنصل الى الحل الدقيق للكمرات باستخدام ال3moment equition لتحديد كل الاجهادات الداخليه بطريقه دقيقه فى الكمرات والبلاطات الخاصه بالسقف نجد هنا الكود يقول يجب اعادة توزيع العزوم بمقدار +أو- 10%





وهنا يجب أن نوضح بأن جميع القوانين الخاصه بتصميم القطاع قد تغييرت ويجب استخدام جداول مختلفه كما نرى فى الكود





واذا رجعنا الى البرامج الانشائيه فانه يمكن حسب خبره المهندس المصمم التعديل فى قيم عزم القصور الذاتى للقطاع الخرسانى للوصول الى الحلول المثلى لايجاد قيم العزوم واقوى القص العظمى لتصميم القطاع مع الاحذ فى الاعتبار اختلاف قوانين التصميم فى هذه الحاله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يناير 2011)

مهندس تحسونه قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مهندس اسامة
> انا فعلا المهندس الاستشارى لكن انا استلمت الموقع فى مراحل متقدمة قليلا عند صب هزة البلاطة لم اكن موجود لكن انا الحل والمعالجة واللود تست كان انا اللى موجود
> وجزالك اله كل خير


 جزاكم مثله ان شاء الله
الاخ الكريم عندما يكون عرض الشرخ وصل الى 7 مم وعمق الشرخ 20 سم من أصل 24 سم أى لم يتبقى الا سمك الحديد السفلى والغطاء الخرسانى من أسفل فهل تعتقد أننا أمام خرسانه مسلحه ؟؟ وأين الحديد العلوى فلم يظهر ؟؟
بالطبع يحدث ذلك فى عدم وجود مهندس فى الموقع والصب فى درجات الحراره العاليه ومع نسبة ماء الى الاسمنت عاليه جدا أى كانت الخرسانه بها نسبة ماء عاليه جدا وبالتالى نسبة الانكماش اللدن عالى جدا 
ولحل هذه المشكله يجب الاجتماع بين المالك وأنت والمقاول لتحديد مختبر خرسانه من قبللك أنت والمالك لعمل core test لتحديد اجهادات الضغط للخرسانه وكذلك تحديد نسبة الاسمنت فى الخلطه ثم اعادة عمل Load test على البلاطه على أن يتم ذلك وفق الاحمال التصميمه ومضاعفاتها كما ذكر الكود والتى يجب أن يتبعها المختبر 
هنا عندما يصدر تقرير من المختبر سوف تكون فيه مصداقيه لهذا التقرير والتى عندها سوف يثق المالك بذلك سواء كانت النتائج ايجابيه أو سلبيه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## عادل ج (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي اسئلة
تم التكلم عن الكمرة يجب ان تكون ثلاث اضعاف السمك بالنسبة للبلاطة على اقل تقدير
السؤال الاول هو
اذا كانت البلاطة 15 سم مثلا.
الكمرة الساقطة هي
=15*3=45سم
واثناء حساب حديد التسليح فان الكمرة هي بمجموعها الكلي 45سم الساقط +15سم البلاطة =60 سم؟ مضبوط ولا ايش؟

السؤال الثاني
الشرط اعلاه في البلاطات الكمرية (solid slab) والفلات (flat slab) حيث الكمرة الخارجية على حد سواء؟

السؤال الثالث
وهل الشرط اعلاه في الكمرات الخارجية والداخلية؟

سؤال خارج الموضوع
كيف يتم ادراج الصور في المشاركة بحيث تظهر من ضمن المشاركة وليس مرفق يجب تحميله؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 فبراير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ عادل ج
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​نظرا للظروف الحاليه التى تمر بها مصر وانقطاع النت والتى سوف تبدأ بعدها ان شاء الله انطلاقة المارد المصرى العربى نحو الوحده العربيه الحقيقيه والتى بها سوف نكون بهذه الوحده الافضل من المارد الصينى والمارد الكورى بأذن الله بعد أن تكتمل الصوره ونصل الى مابدأناه يوم 25 يناير ان شاء الله فاسف على التأخر على الرد عليك ​ 


عادل ج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي اسئلة
> 
> تم التكلم عن الكمرة يجب ان تكون ثلاث اضعاف السمك بالنسبة للبلاطة على اقل تقدير
> ...


​
العمق الكلى لل Marginal beam وهى كمره طرفيه يتم وضعها على المحيط الخارجى للسقف هو فى مثالك السابق = 45 سم وليس 60 سم 

ومن الاخطاء فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه هو الاعتماد كليتا على نتائج برامج التحليل الانشائى والتى تعتمد فى التحليل الانشائى على استخدام طريقة العناصر المحدده (Finite Element) لقيم العزوم وقوى القص للكمرات Marginal beam لان الكود نص على ذلك 
حيث يكون الحمل التصميمى المؤثر على الكمره الطرفيه Marginal beam هو 1/4 (ربع) حمل شريحة البلاطه المجاوره للكمره + وزن الكمره نفسها + وزن الحائط أعلى هذه الكمره وهذه الاحمال تعطى قيم للعزوم وقوى القص أكبر مما تعطيه البرامج الانشائيه 


> السؤال الثانيالشرط اعلاه في البلاطات الكمرية (solid slab) والفلات (flat slab) حيث الكمرة الخارجية على حد سواء؟


 لابد من دراسة لماذا نص الكود على أن عمق الكمره الطرفيه لابد أن يكون أكبر من ثلاث أضعاف سمك البلاطه نفسها هذا الشرط فى البلاطه اللاكمريه (Flat slab) فقط وذلك لانه حتى تكون هذه الكمره فعاله أمام السمك الكبير للبلاطه اللاكمريه لما لها من عزم قصور ذاتى كبير (Moment of interia) فلابد وأن تكون هذه الكمره الطرفيه بعزم قصور ذاتى مضاعف حتى تكون فى هذه الحاله البلاطه مرتكزه على الكمره وهذا يظهر جليا عندما يكون عمق الكمره الطرفيه صغير وكذلك عرضها حيث تظهر هذه الكمره فى هذه الحاله كأنها محمله على البلاطه وليس العكس لما للبلاطه من عزم قصور ذاتى كبير فتتصرف البلاطه ك(plate) واحد لما لها من سمك كبير بعكس البلاطه العاديه(solid slab) فى تصرفها مع الكمرات الساقطه 



> السؤال الثالثوهل الشرط اعلاه في الكمرات الخارجية والداخلية؟


لابد وأن نعرف البلاطه اللاكمريه اذا تم عمل كمر على الميحط الخارجى ومن الداخل أصبحت بلاطه solid slab وفقدت خصائص وميزة البلاطه اللاكمريه وأصبحت غير اقتصاديه ​


> سؤال خارج الموضوع
> كيف يتم ادراج الصور في المشاركة بحيث تظهر من ضمن المشاركة وليس مرفق يجب تحميله؟​


هذا البرنامج لتصوير الشاشة مفيد وحجمه صغير على هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/GDgESngw/FastStone_Capture.html
وقد اهدانى اياه الاخ المهندس/ خالذ الازهرى جزاه الله كل خير​

تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## عادل ج (12 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ عادل ج
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​نظرا للظروف الحاليه التى تمر بها مصر وانقطاع النت والتى سوف تبدأ بعدها ان شاء الله انطلاقة المارد المصرى العربى نحو الوحده العربيه الحقيقيه والتى بها سوف نكون بهذه الوحده الافضل من المارد الصينى والمارد الكورى بأذن الله بعد أن تكتمل الصوره ونصل الى مابدأناه يوم 25 يناير ان شاء الله فاسف على التأخر على الرد عليك ​
> [/RIGHT]
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم 
اولا وقبل كل شي مبروك عليكم ما تحقق لكم من ثورتكم على الظلم بصدور مفتوحة لرصاص الظالمين وكما قال غاندي (تعلمت من الحسين ان اكون مظلوما فانتصر) وهو رجل غير مسلم.
وارجو ان يتحقق ما قلت حول المارد العربي وان لا يقفز البعض على ثورتكم ليجني ثمار زرع غيره والذي دائما ما يحصل في التاريخ ذلك. وارجو ان تذكرني عندما تشاهد ذلك.

ثانيا اجابتكم ولدت اسئله اخرى لدي اتمنى ان تجيبوني عليها
1- استوقفتني هذه العبارة ((وأصبحت غير اقتصاديه)) حيث قمت بالعديد من التصاميم وكانت جميعها من نوع solid slab ومن خلال المناقشات حول Flat slab حبيت اتعرف على هذا النوع والذي اعتبره غير اقتصادي بسبب كمية الحديد والخرسانة المستخدمة ويبدو العكس فلها مميزات ولها اقتصادية ارجو الاجابة وان امكن بتفصيل.

2- شكرا على البرنامج الجميل الذي بعثته ولكن كان سؤالي اني عند ادارج صورة في المشاركات فانها تكون مرفق مثل rar , pdf وليست كمرفقاتكم الجميلة استاذ اسامة تكون الصور بين الكتابة.​م عادل جبار​


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 فبراير 2011)

عادل ج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اولا وقبل كل شي مبروك عليكم ما تحقق لكم من ثورتكم على الظلم بصدور مفتوحة لرصاص الظالمين وكما قال غاندي (تعلمت من الحسين ان اكون مظلوما فانتصر) وهو رجل غير مسلم.
> وارجو ان يتحقق ما قلت حول المارد العربي وان لا يقفز البعض على ثورتكم ليجني ثمار زرع غيره والذي دائما ما يحصل في التاريخ ذلك. وارجو ان تذكرني عندما تشاهد ذلك.
> ...


تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## taher.medany (13 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> نلخص ماذكرناه سابقا عند تحديد السمك المدئى للبلاطه ال(flat) عند الحل اليدوى :-
> 1- فى حالة وجود ثلاث بواكى متساويه فى كل اتجاه او باحتلاف 20% يتم تطبيق ماذكره الكود وهو ( l/32 - l/36) على حسب مكان البلاطه داخليه ام خارجيه ويتم ذلك بمحاولة وضع وتوزيع الاعمده على حسب اللوحات المعماريه
> 2- فى حالة عدم تحقق الشرط السابق اذن السمك المبدئى لاكمال الحسابات سوف يكون بين (l/32 - l/36) - و ( l/20) للبلاطه البسيطه (simple flat slab) وعادتنا يؤخذ السمك ( l/25) وذلك لتفادى سهم الهبوط (deflection) مع عمل بالطبع كمرات ساقطه (marginal beam)
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
كان ليا استفسار عن السيت مودفيرز في الساب بالنسبة للكمرات 
انا قريت في الكود انها 0.5 وليست 0.35 وهذا للكمرات (مع اخذ مشاركة البلاطة) ارجو توضيح هذة النقطة لي لان معظم المهندسين الافاضل ياخدوها 0.35 وانا مش عارف لية؟؟
وكمان الكود بيقول للبلاطات 0.25 وللاعمدة 0.7 طيب القواعد تؤخذ اية؟
ارجو ان يكون فية موضوع مكتوب من احد الاعضاء الافاضل يوضح طرق تقريب الحل بالساب للكود المصري 
وشكرا


----------



## أحبك في الله (13 فبراير 2011)

totoooooo9 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كان ليا استفسار عن السيت مودفيرز في الساب بالنسبة للكمرات
> انا قريت في الكود انها 0.5 وليست 0.35 وهذا للكمرات (مع اخذ مشاركة البلاطة) ارجو توضيح هذة النقطة لي لان معظم المهندسين الافاضل ياخدوها 0.35 وانا مش عارف لية؟؟
> وكمان الكود بيقول للبلاطات 0.25 وللاعمدة 0.7 طيب القواعد تؤخذ اية؟
> ...



نعم الرقم الصحيح طبقاً للكود المصري للأحمال نسخة 2008 هو 0.25 
وهذا هو نص الكود



أما الأرقام التي تري معظم المهندسين يستخدموها فهي وفقاً للكود الأمريكي ACI and UBC
بالنسبة للقواعد يا بشمهندس فهي ملهاش ترخيم Deflection ولكن يتم التأكد من الهبوط المسموح Allowable settlement علي حسب المذكور في تقرير التربة وإنت مش محتاج تدخل لها Set Modifiers 

تحيا مصر , تحيا الثورة, سقط حسني مبارك


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 فبراير 2011)

civil87 قال:


> الباشمهندسين الاعزاء الاخوة في ادارة واعضاء هذا الملتقي العظيم الذي نتمني ان يكون مشرف للمسلمين والعرب
> 
> في الارتقاء بمهنة الهندسة الي افاق ارحب واوسع للحاق بدول الغرب وتطوير مهنة الهندسة في وطننا العربي ’
> 
> ...


هذه هى البدايه فى انكار الذات وحب الاخريين
هذه هى البدايه لتحديد أين نحن من العالم حولنا من التقدم 
هذه هى البدايه للدراسه العلميه لكل مواضعنا الهندسيه
هذه هى البدايه لترتيب الاولويات وحب المسقبل 
ادعو الله للاخوه الزملاء التوفيق والتقدم ونحاح مابدأوه


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 فبراير 2011)

totoooooo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كان ليا استفسار عن السيت مودفيرز في الساب بالنسبة للكمرات
> انا قريت في الكود انها 0.5 وليست 0.35 وهذا للكمرات (مع اخذ مشاركة البلاطة) ارجو توضيح هذة النقطة لي لان معظم المهندسين الافاضل ياخدوها 0.35 وانا مش عارف لية؟؟
> وكمان الكود بيقول للبلاطات 0.25 وللاعمدة 0.7 طيب القواعد تؤخذ اية؟
> ...


هنا لابد وأن أنوه الى أى كود ذكر هذه الارقام سواء الكود المصرى أو الامريكى ذكرها فى دراسه سهم الهبوط سواء سهم الهبوط الرأسى للبلاطات أو سهم الهبوط الافقى للمنشأ ككل هذه الارقام تقريبيه على حسب كل كود 
كما أنوه الى أنه فى التصميم لقطاعات المنشأ من قطاع البلاطات أو الكمرات أو الاعمده يتم ذلك بدون تشقق للقطاعات أى بدون عمل set modifiers لذلك يجب عمل عدد 2 ملف للمنشأ (احدهما لتصميم القطاعات ويكون بدون set modifiers والاخر لداراسة سهم الهبوط ويكون بعمل set modifiers سواء سهم الهبوط رأسى للبلاطات أو أفقى للمنشأ ككل) 
الافضل فى دراسة سهم الهبوط الرأسى بقيم دقيقه على حسب التحليل الانشائى هو برنامج السيف 12 حيث له من الامكانيات حساب سهم الهبوط بدون عمل set modifiers 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أحبك في الله (13 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هنا لابد وأن أنوه الى أى كود ذكر هذه الارقام سواء الكود المصرى أو الامريكى ذكرها فى دراسه سهم الهبوط سواء سهم الهبوط الرأسى للبلاطات أو سهم الهبوط الافقى للمنشأ ككل هذه الارقام تقريبيه على حسب كل كود
> كما أنوه الى أنه فى التصميم لقطاعات المنشأ من قطاع البلاطات أو الكمرات أو الاعمده يتم ذلك بدون تشقق للقطاعات أى بدون عمل set modifiers لذلك يجب عمل عدد 2 ملف للمنشأ (احدهما لتصميم القطاعات ويكون بدون set modifiers والاخر لداراسة سهم الهبوط ويكون بعمل set modifiers سواء سهم الهبوط رأسى للبلاطات أو أفقى للمنشأ ككل)
> الافضل فى دراسة سهم الهبوط الرأسى بقيم دقيقه على حسب التحليل الانشائى هو برنامج السيف 12 حيث له من الامكانيات حساب سهم الهبوط بدون عمل set modifiers
> تقبل تحياتى



ولكن لماذا ملفين يا بشمهندس أسامة؟
علي الرغم من أن الكود سمح بالتجاوز عن أخذ تأثير التشققات عند حساب الإجهادات الداخلية ولكن هذا كان للتسهيل في الحسابات الإنشائية
وطبعاً زي ما حضرتك عارف كل ده بيتعمل في وقت صغير علي الكمبيوتر
فأعتقد من الأفضل إدخال تأثير التشققات حتي عند أخذ الإجهادات في العناصر المختلفة ومن ثم التصميم علي هذا الأساس .


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> ولكن لماذا ملفين يا بشمهندس أسامة؟
> علي الرغم من أن الكود سمح بالتجاوز عن أخذ تأثير التشققات عند حساب الإجهادات الداخلية ولكن هذا كان للتسهيل في الحسابات الإنشائية
> وطبعاً زي ما حضرتك عارف كل ده بيتعمل في وقت صغير علي الكمبيوتر
> فأعتقد من الأفضل إدخال تأثير التشققات حتي عند أخذ الإجهادات في العناصر المختلفة ومن ثم التصميم علي هذا الأساس .


اذا تم أخذ التشققات فى الحسبان عند التحليل الانشائى فان قوانيين التصميم التى يتم تصميم قطاعات المنشأ من بلاطات وكمرات وأعمده سوف تختلف عما هو موجود الان 
راجع المشاركه رقم 118 فى الصفحه رقم 12 فى نفس هذا الرابط
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## حسان2 (14 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هنا لابد وأن أنوه الى أى كود ذكر هذه الارقام سواء الكود المصرى أو الامريكى ذكرها فى دراسه سهم الهبوط سواء سهم الهبوط الرأسى للبلاطات أو سهم الهبوط الافقى للمنشأ ككل هذه الارقام تقريبيه على حسب كل كود
> كما أنوه الى أنه فى التصميم لقطاعات المنشأ من قطاع البلاطات أو الكمرات أو الاعمده يتم ذلك بدون تشقق للقطاعات أى بدون عمل set modifiers لذلك يجب عمل عدد 2 ملف للمنشأ (احدهما لتصميم القطاعات ويكون بدون set modifiers والاخر لداراسة سهم الهبوط ويكون بعمل set modifiers سواء سهم الهبوط رأسى للبلاطات أو أفقى للمنشأ ككل)
> الافضل فى دراسة سهم الهبوط الرأسى بقيم دقيقه على حسب التحليل الانشائى هو برنامج السيف 12 حيث له من الامكانيات حساب سهم الهبوط بدون عمل set modifiers
> تقبل تحياتى





أسامه نواره قال:


> اذا تم أخذ التشققات فى الحسبان عند التحليل الانشائى فان قوانيين التصميم التى يتم تصميم قطاعات المنشأ من بلاطات وكمرات وأعمده سوف تختلف عما هو موجود الان
> راجع المشاركه رقم 118 فى الصفحه رقم 12 فى نفس هذا الرابط
> تقبل تحياتى





أحبك في الله قال:


> ولكن لماذا ملفين يا بشمهندس أسامة؟
> علي الرغم من أن الكود سمح بالتجاوز عن أخذ تأثير التشققات عند حساب الإجهادات الداخلية ولكن هذا كان للتسهيل في الحسابات الإنشائية
> وطبعاً زي ما حضرتك عارف كل ده بيتعمل في وقت صغير علي الكمبيوتر
> فأعتقد من الأفضل إدخال تأثير التشققات حتي عند أخذ الإجهادات في العناصر المختلفة ومن ثم التصميم علي هذا الأساس .



الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة, الأخ الكريم أحبك في الله, الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
وجدت من المناسب التنويه أن برامج الساب والايتابس ومعظم البرامج الأخرى عند استعمال set modifier لأخذ أثر التشققات في الحسبان فان هذه البرامج تأخذ ذلك عند التحليل فقط, وعند اجراء التصميم فان هذه البرامج تستعمل المقطع كاملا كما تم تعريفه وتتجاهل الـ set modifier ويمكن الرجوع للملفات الصادرة عن منتجي هذه البرامج للتأكد مما أقوله
تقبلو جميعا تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## taher.medany (14 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هنا لابد وأن أنوه الى أى كود ذكر هذه الارقام سواء الكود المصرى أو الامريكى ذكرها فى دراسه سهم الهبوط سواء سهم الهبوط الرأسى للبلاطات أو سهم الهبوط الافقى للمنشأ ككل هذه الارقام تقريبيه على حسب كل كود
> كما أنوه الى أنه فى التصميم لقطاعات المنشأ من قطاع البلاطات أو الكمرات أو الاعمده يتم ذلك بدون تشقق للقطاعات أى بدون عمل set modifiers لذلك يجب عمل عدد 2 ملف للمنشأ (احدهما لتصميم القطاعات ويكون بدون set modifiers والاخر لداراسة سهم الهبوط ويكون بعمل set modifiers سواء سهم الهبوط رأسى للبلاطات أو أفقى للمنشأ ككل)
> الافضل فى دراسة سهم الهبوط الرأسى بقيم دقيقه على حسب التحليل الانشائى هو برنامج السيف 12 حيث له من الامكانيات حساب سهم الهبوط بدون عمل set modifiers
> تقبل تحياتى


 

كلام جميل اوي 
طيب انا دلوقتي باستخدم برنامج ذي الساب ده في عمل تحليل انشائي فقط اي ايجاد straining actions فقط علي العناصر المختلفة وبعمل التصميم يدويا مش على الساب او غيرة
فهل اعدل في السيت مودفيرز ولا لأ ؟؟؟
وهل عند عدم تعديلها يعطي نتائج اكبر او اقل من الحقيقي؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 فبراير 2011)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل/ حسان2
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم أسامة نوارة, الأخ الكريم أحبك في الله, الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> وجدت من المناسب التنويه أن برامج الساب والايتابس ومعظم البرامج الأخرى عند استعمال set modifier لأخذ أثر التشققات في الحسبان فان هذه البرامج تأخذ ذلك عند التحليل فقط, وعند اجراء التصميم فان هذه البرامج تستعمل المقطع كاملا كما تم تعريفه وتتجاهل الـ set modifier ويمكن الرجوع للملفات الصادرة عن منتجي هذه البرامج للتأكد مما أقوله
> تقبلو جميعا تحياتي وتقديري


اشكرك بالطبع على ماعاهدناه منك بالجديد دائما
وعلى ذلك لو تم استخدام برنامج الساب أو الايتابس أو أى برنامج اخر فى التحليل الانشائى فقط والتصميم بأكواد خاصه مثل الكود المصرى أو الكود السورى على سبيل المثال فعليه يجب عمل عدد 2 ملف الاول بدون عمل set modiffer لاستخراج قيم العزوم وقوى القص وقوى الضغط لتصميم القطاعات على الكود الذى نعمل التصميم عليه وهو فى حالتنا الكود المصرى أو السورى
والملف الاخر يكون بعمل set modiffer على حسب الكود الذى ندرس المبنى عليه لاستخراج مقدار سهم الهبوط الرأسى فى حالة الاحمال الرأسيه (أحمال ميته وأحمال حيه) أو سهم الهبوط الافقى للمنشأ فى حالة(أحمال الرياح والزلازل) 
أما فى حالة التصميم بأى كود من الاكواد المتاحه فى هذه البرامج مثل الكود الامريكى (ACI or UBC) أو الكود البريطانى فالطبع كما ذكرت حضرتك يتم عمل ملف واحد فقط يتم عمل فيه set modiffer 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## عادل ج (16 فبراير 2011)

*Drop panel*

السلام عليكم
حول موضوع Drop panel
في المرفق رقم 1 
توجد ثلاث مقاطع من الكود الامريكي والمصري واحد الكتب.
السؤال هوهناك اختلاف في الشرح لكن المضمون واحد وهو ما موضح في صورة الكتاب , صح؟
في المرفق رقم 2
صور لاحد المشاريع والمخطط الرئيسي له فهل هذا تاج ام دروب بنل؟
علما ان سمك السقف 25سم وسمك السقوط 30 سم.


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 فبراير 2011)

عادل ج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حول موضوع Drop panel
> في المرفق رقم 1
> توجد ثلاث مقاطع من الكود الامريكي والمصري واحد الكتب.
> ...








الصوره المرفقه هى لcolumn head يتم استخدامها فى البلاطه اللاكمريه لمعالجة ال punch بين العمود والبلاطه ولكن للسهوله فى التنفيذ يتم عملها بهذا الشكل ليس أكثر 
كما أن أبعاد ال drop panel واضحه وكما ذكرت فى الكود الامريكى وهى نفسها فى الكود المصرى 
ادعوك للمزيد عن ال drop panel على هذ الرايط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216941.html
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## تامر شهير (26 فبراير 2011)

مهندس أسامة ..تقبل منى أرق تحياتى لحضرتك ..على هذا الموضوع الرائع ..فجزاك الله عنا كل خير..
بخصوص سهم الانحناء ..فقد التبس على الامر قليلا ..هل القيمة التى نخرجها من برامج التحليل ..هى للسهم الانى ..ام طويل الامد ..
فقد ورد فى مشاركة لحضرتك..أن..


أسامه نواره قال:


> اذن قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد الكلى = 1+1.88 من سهم الهبوط الانى = 2.88 سهم الهبوط الانى أى من 2.88 الى 3 سهم الهبوط للقطاع بدون تشقق
> ولو تم عمل مقلوب هذا الرقم =1/2.88 =0.35 وهذا الرقم الذى يتم ادخاله فى ال set modifiers لقطاع الكمره لل m22-وكذلك m33 فى برنامج الساب والافضل طبعا هو برنامج السيف فى حساب سهم الهبوط طويل الامد



وفهمت منها ان القيمة ..لسهم الهبوط طويل الامد ...
ثم قرأت مشاركة اخرى للمهنس حسان 2 ..جزاه الله خيرا



حسان2 قال:


> والنقطة الثانية هي ما تفضلت به بمقارنة النسبة المعتمدة للبلاطات لتعديل العطالات "set modifire" بمقلوب ما حصلت عليه من حساب الترخيم الكلي طويل الأمد, أنوه الى أن استخدام هذه النسبة "set modifire" يستعمل في البرامج للحصول على *السهم الآني للعناصر المتشققة وليس السهم طويل الأمد*
> 
> أرجو أن أكون قد استطعت توضيح النقطتين اللتين وجدت "من وجهة نظري" ضرورة توضيحهما لتفادي أي التباس عند الأخوات والأخوة المتابعين والمشاركين
> وتقبل كل تقدير واحترام لجهودك الرائعة في ملتقانا هذا, وكل عام والجميع بخير, جعلها الله سنة خير وبركة علينا جميعا



وفهمت منها انها للسهم الانى ..
فهل ياترى اخطأت الفهم ..
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 فبراير 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> مهندس أسامة ..تقبل منى أرق تحياتى لحضرتك ..على هذا الموضوع الرائع ..فجزاك الله عنا كل خير..
> بخصوص سهم الانحناء ..فقد التبس على الامر قليلا ..هل القيمة التى نخرجها من برامج التحليل ..هى للسهم الانى ..ام طويل الامد ..
> وفهمت منها ان القيمة ..لسهم الهبوط طويل الامد ...
> ثم قرأت مشاركة اخرى للمهنس حسان 2 ..جزاه الله خيرا
> ...


اولا : اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا بالنسبه لللارقام التى توضع فى الset modifier عند دراسة سهم الهبوط للسقف فى برنامج الساب فلابد أن أوضح هذا الموضوع بمزيد من الشرح
لنذهب بعيدا عن هذا الموضوع وليكن فى ايجاد قيمة العزوم السالبه فى كمره مستمره مكونه من ثلاث (span) فاذا طلبنا ايجاد العزوم السالبه عند الركائز الداخليه نجد أن قيمة العزوم السالبه بطريقه تقريبيه = (W*L*L/12-) هذا بدون اجراء دقيق لايجاد قيمة هذه العزوم مثلا بطريقة (3moment Equition) أو باستخدام برنامج تحليل انشائى لايجاد القيم الدقيقه للعزوم السالبه عند الركائز والداخليه أيضا وسوف نجد أن قيمة هذه العزوم السالبه سوف لاتكون أو قد تكون = (W*L*L/12-) وسوف نجد قيمتها تزيد أو تقل عن ذلك وهذا يرجع الى عوامل محدده معروفه تتحكم فى هذه الارقام 
هذا تماما ما يحدث فى ايجاد قيم سهم الهبوط عند دراسة المنشأ فى برنامج الساب أو الايتابس 
فبرنامج الساب برنامج عام وشامل فى التحليل الانشائى ولكنه لايقوم بالحساب الدقيق لسهم الهبوط لانه يعتبره موضوع فرعى والذى تحتاج دراسته الى تصميم القطاع أولا وايجاد قيم الحديد السفلى الرئيسى والعلوى الثانوى وابعاد القطاع المحدده سلفا وكذلك عند الركائز كل هذا لايحاد قيمة (moment of inertia) الفعليه لكل قطاع والتى نحتاج قيمها بدقه لحساب سهم الهبوط بنوعيه الانى وطويل الامد ولذلك نجد أن البرنامج الوحيد المتخصص فى هذا الموضوع هو برنامج السيف وهو الذى يقوم بعمل حساب دقيق لسهم الهبوط تماما مثل الحساب اليدوى الدقيق والذى يتوقف على عوامل كثيره ومحدده وهذا يشبه تماما تحليل الكمره المستمره فى المثال الذى ذكرته سابقا
ولذلك اذا رجعنا الى برنامج الساب ومقدار قيمة الارقام التى يتم وضعها فى set modifier نجدها تختلف فى الكود المصرى عن الكود الامريكى وهذه الارقام تتوقف على قيم الحديد السفلى والحديد العلوى فى القطاع وكذلك أبعاد الخرسانه للقطاع نفسه ولذلك سوف نجد أن قيمة هذه الارقام تقريبيه لايجاد قيم سهم الهبوط
واذا رجعنا الى هذه الارقام سواء فى الكود المصرى أو الامريكى فسوف نجدها فى دراسة سهم الهبوط الافقى(الانزياح الافقى) للمنشأ تحت تأثير أحمال الزلازل والرياح وليس فى دراسة سهم الهبوط الرأسى تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه (حيه وميته) لذلك نحن نستعيين بهذه الارقام عند دراسة البلاطات ككقيم تقريبيه ولكنها بالطبع لسهم الهبوط طويل الامد كما ذكرت سابقا ويوجد اختلاف فى الرأى مع استاذنا الفاضل م/ حسان2 ولكن هذا كما ذكرت ناتج من أن هذه الارقام تقريبيه وتوجد عوامل كثيره تتحكم فيها لايقوم برنامج السب بعملها وقد يكون مقدار هذه القيم مختلفه من سقف الى الاخر نظرا لاختلاف ظروف كل سقف
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## تامر شهير (27 فبراير 2011)

أشكرك مهندس أسامة على سرعة التفاعل ..ولا أملك الا ان أدعو الله عز وجل لحضرتك ..بألا يحرمك الاجر.


أسامه نواره قال:


> ا
> 
> بالنسبه لرص الحديد سواء فى البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه أو البلاطه العاديه لن يفرق الموضوع كثيرا وليس هذا الموضوع الذى سوف تنهار البلاطه بسببه سواء تم عمله بالطريقه الصحيحه أو معكوس الوضع



لم أفهم هذه النقطة من فضلك ..
كيف يمكن اذا عكست الحديد الرئيسى ووضعته كغطاء..والحديد الثانوى كفرش .. ألس ذلك بالامر الخطير؟؟


----------



## تامر شهير (27 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> [
> سمك هذه البلاطه يبدأ من 15 سم على أن ترتكز هذه البلاطه مباشرة على الاعمده أو عن طريق drop panel أو اضافة جزأ اخر هو column head
> 
> 
> ...



اعذرنى على كثرة اللاسئلة ..ولكن موضوعك الرائع مهندس أسامة .. قد أجبرنى على ذلك


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 فبراير 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> أشكرك مهندس أسامة على سرعة التفاعل ..ولا أملك الا ان أدعو الله عز وجل لحضرتك ..بألا يحرمك الاجر.
> لم أفهم هذه النقطة من فضلك .
> كيف يمكن اذا عكست الحديد الرئيسى ووضعته كغطاء..والحديد الثانوى كفرش .. ألس ذلك بالامر الخطير؟؟


 أولا جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبه وعلى تفاعلك بهذا الموضوع الذى فعلا هو موضوع مهم جدا نظرا لانتشار المشاكل فى البلاطه اللاكمريه الفطريه التى لاتنتهى فقد كنت مارا بطريق الدائرى بالقرب من مطار القاهره وجدت عماره سكنيه تحت الانشاء تم الانتهاء من أعمال الخرسانه المسلحه وجارى العمل فى مبانى الطوب وبكل أسف وجدتهم يقومون بعمل قمصان للدور الثانى على الواجهه بعد صلب السقف وتم تكسير جزء من السقف حول الاعمده لعمل القمصان 
فكم هذا محزن جدا بأن نقوم بالتدعيم والمبنى تحت الانشاء وكم هى حالة صاحب المشروع وكذلك المصمم وكذلك المهندس المشرف والمقاول ولولا أننى كنت فى عجلة من امرى لقمت بتصوير ذلك للدراسه ومعرفة الاسباب 
وبالطبع السبب واضح وهو ال punch للبلاطه والذى لم يتم دراسته جيدا وبكل اسف يعتمد كثير من الاخوه المصممين على برنامج الساب فى تصميم البلاطه الللاكمريه متجاهليين موضوعيين اساسسين فى هذه البلاطه وهما (1- قوى الاختراق والتى لاتعتمد فقط على القوى الرأسيه التى تنتقل من البلاطه للعمود وانما تعتمد أيضا على العزوم فى الاتجاهيين التى تنتقل من البلاطه للعمود والتى يتجاهلها الكثير من مهندسى التصميم وهذا فى منتهى الخطوره 2- سمك البلاطه نفسها يتجاهلها ويتم فرضها بسمك أقل من المطلوب معتمديين على حديد التسليح وزيادة كميته ولكن للاسف يتجاهلوا سهم الهبوط والذى يتأثر بشكل كبير وأساسى على سمك البلاطه وليس بنفس النسبه من زيادة حديد التسليح )
نعود مره ثانيه لموضوع رص حديد التسليح 
اذا كانت البلاطه الللاكمريه منتظمه الشكل والابعاد على أن تكون ثلاث spans فى كل اتجاه فان قيمة العزوم الاكبر تكون فى الاتجاه الطويل من ال span للبلاطه والعزوم الاقل تكون فى الاتجاه القصير من ال span للبلاطه هذا سوف ما نحصل عليه من التحليل الانشائى سواء يدويا أو بأى برنامج انشائى 
وعلى ذلك يتم حساب الحديد الرئيسى سوف يكون فى الاتجاه الطويل سفلى على أن يكون العمق للبلاطه الذى سوف يتم عليه الحسابات الانشائيمضافا = العمق الكلى مطروحا منه غطاء الحرسانه مضافا اليه نصف قطر حديد التسليح ويكون ذلك هو حديد الفرش السفلى 
أما الحديد الغطاء السفلى فيكون فى الاتجاه القصير ويتم حساب العمق الفعال للبلاطه = العمق السابق مطروحا منه قطر الحديد السفلى على فرض أن الحديد السفلى فى الاتجاهيين له نفس القطر 
ومما سبق اذا تم فى التنفيذ وضع الحديد معكوس فى الترتيب أى تم وضع الفرش غطاء والغطاء فرش ماذا يحدث ؟؟
اذا رجعنا للحسابات الانشائيه سوف نجد أن ذلك يؤثر فى العمق الفعال (depth) فقط فى قطر الحديد السفلى وكما تعرف أنه عند التصميم والحسابات الانشائيه فان المصمم يقوم بالتقرييب فى مساحة حديد التسليح الى الزياده وغالبا يكون هناك زياده الى حد ما التسليح 
ولكن هذا لايعنى تجاهل ذلك فى التنفيذ ولكن اذا تم ذلك فلن يؤدى الى انهيار السقف 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## تامر شهير (27 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اذا رجعنا للحسابات الانشائيه سوف نجد أن ذلك يؤثر فى العمق الفعال (depth) فقط فى قطر الحديد السفلى وكما تعرف أنه عند التصميم والحسابات الانشائيه فان المصمم يقوم بالتقرييب فى مساحة حديد التسليح الى الزياده وغالبا يكون هناك زياده الى حد ما التسليح
> ولكن هذا لايعنى تجاهل ذلك فى التنفيذ ولكن اذا تم ذلك فلن يؤدى الى انهيار السقف
> تقبل تحياتى​





معذرة مهندس أسامة ...كان لدى أسئلة كثيرة أود طرحها بما يتناسب مع وقت حضرتك ..لكن لسوء الحظ ..التبس على فهم هذه النقطة للمرة الثانية ..
مهندس أسامة ..المتحكم فى التسليح ..عوامل كثيرة ..منها -موضع السؤال _ العزم ..والعمق الفعال ..
حضرتك شرحت لى موضوع العمق الفعال ..ولكنى أتساءل عن العزم ..؟؟
بمعنى الاتجاه الطويل عزمه أكبر من الاتجاه القصير ..
اذن الفرش فى الاتجاه الطويل ..والغطاء فى الاتجاه القصير ..
كيف لى أن أعكس ..والعزم الكبير فى الاتجاه الطويل يحتاج الى تسليح أكبر منه فى الاتجاه القصير ..
بمعنى ان كل حديد ..سواء أكان الفرش ام الغطاء .. لم يتناسب مع عزمه ..
أرجو ان يكون سؤالى _ ان كان صحيحا _ قد اتضح 
أرجو التوضيح من فضلك ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 فبراير 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> معذرة مهندس أسامة ...كان لدى أسئلة كثيرة أود طرحها بما يتناسب مع وقت حضرتك ..لكن لسوء الحظ ..التبس على فهم هذه النقطة للمرة الثانية ..
> مهندس أسامة ..المتحكم فى التسليح ..عوامل كثيرة ..منها -موضع السؤال _ العزم ..والعمق الفعال ..
> حضرتك شرحت لى موضوع العمق الفعال ..ولكنى أتساءل عن العزم ..؟؟
> بمعنى الاتجاه الطويل عزمه أكبر من الاتجاه القصير ..
> ...


الاخ المهندس/ تامر لاحرج اطلاقا فى صيغة الموضوع بطريقه ثانيه للتوضيح والشرح 
فى تسليح البلاطه اللاكمريه أنت أمام موضوعيين :-
1- بلاطه منتظمة الابعاد مثاليه كما ذكرت تحتوى على الاقل ثلاث span فى كل اتجاه 
عند حل هذه البلاطه انشائيا سوف نجد أن العزوم الكبيره فى الشرائح للبلاطه ف الاتجاه الطويل والعزوم الاقل فى الشرائح تكون فى الاتجاه القصير 
اذن حديد التسليح الرئيسى يكون سفلى فى الاتجاه الطويل (الفرش) والحديد الثانوى (الغطاء) السفلى يكون فى الاتجاه القصير وبالطبع الوضع معكوس بالنسبه لحديد الشبكه العلويه 
2- اذا كانت البلاطه اللاكمريه غير منتظمة الشكل أو تحتوى على الكثير منsimple spans فى هذه الحالة سوف نجد أن هذه البلاطه سوف تكون خليط فى تصرفها بين البلاطه اللاكمريه والبلاطه العاديه أى يمكن أن نجد فى بعض الشرائح العزوم الكبيره فى الاتجاه القصير والعزوم الاقل فى الاتجاه الطويل 
وعلى ذلك يكون التسليح الرئيسى فى الاتجاه القصير للشبكه السفليه(فرش) والتسليح الثانوى السفلى (غطاء) والبرنامج المثالى لحل هذه الحاله والبلاطات عموما وتوضيح العزوم فى الشرائح هو برنامج السيف 12 الذى هو بحق لابد أن يكون سلاح المهندس الانشائى المصمم وخصوصا فى هذا النوع من البلاطات 
بالطبع وهو الاهم فى كلتا الحالتيين السابقتيين يتم توضيح شكل ومكان واتجاه التسليح فى البلاطه برسومات وقطاعات تفصيليه فى اللوحات الانشائيه على ماتم التصميم عليه لان مهندس الموقع أو المقاول يمكن أن يقوم بتنفيذ ما يحلو له أو يقوم بوضع حديد التسليح معكوس بدون فهم للوحات وبدون ما يعرف ماتم فى التصميم هنا تكون المشكله فى لوحات التصميم وطريقة الاخراج وهذا هو الاساس فى التصميم والتنفيذ
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ المكرم المهندس اسامه نواره 


> والبرنامج المثالى لحل هذه الحاله والبلاطات عموما وتوضيح العزوم فى الشرائح هو برنامج السيف 12 الذى هو بحق لابد أن يكون سلاح المهندس الانشائى المصمم وخصوصا فى هذا النوع من البلاطات


طبعا كلنا مقدرين كل ما تبذله فيالمنتدي من شرح وافي واعطاء الصوره الحقيقيه للعمل 
الاقتراح لو من الممكن تنزل شرح بصوت حضرتك لمثال محلول لسقف هوردي وسقف فلات ولبشه 
ودا علي حسب وقت حضرتك لو تكرمت 
لك تحياتي


----------



## تامر شهير (28 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعلى ذلك لو تم استخدام برنامج الساب أو الايتابس أو أى برنامج اخر فى التحليل الانشائى فقط والتصميم بأكواد خاصه مثل الكود المصرى أو الكود السورى على سبيل المثال فعليه يجب عمل عدد 2 ملف الاول بدون عمل set modiffer لاستخراج قيم العزوم وقوى القص وقوى الضغط لتصميم القطاعات على الكود الذى نعمل التصميم عليه وهو فى حالتنا الكود المصرى أو السورى[/size]
> والملف الاخر يكون بعمل set modiffer على حسب الكود الذى ندرس المبنى عليه لاستخراج مقدار سهم الهبوط الرأسى فى حالة الاحمال الرأسيه (أحمال ميته وأحمال حيه) أو سهم الهبوط الافقى للمنشأ فى حالة(أحمال الرياح والزلازل)
> أما فى حالة التصميم بأى كود من الاكواد المتاحه فى هذه البرامج مثل الكود الامريكى (aci or ubc) أو الكود البريطانى فالطبع كما ذكرت حضرتك يتم عمل ملف واحد فقط يتم عمل فيه set modiffer
> تقبل تحياتى​



مشاركة متميزة مهندس أسامة ..أكررها للتأكيد ..على هذه المعلومة الغاية فى الخطورة ..
جزاك الله كل الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## تامر شهير (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم..مهندس أسامة ..
عندى سقف بحوره تقارب ال8 م على الاقل ...
تم تكليفى بعمل تصميم مبدئى للاعمدة بطريقة ال area method...
وبالفعل ..صممتها ..وقطاعات الاعمدة ذات أحجام كبيرة ..
المهم .فى راى حضرتك ..هل أوصفها على البرنامج بهذا الحجم الكبير ..ام أكتفى باتنين هنج مثلا أو تلاتةمثلا ... هذا أولا 
ثانيا ...
المبنى يخرج منه كوابيل فى ثلاثة اتجاهات ..ويبقى اتجاه واحد ليس فيه كوابيل .. ولا يمكن عمل marginal beam... الا فى اتجاه واحد ..
بخبرة حضرتك ..هل هناك مشكلة فى ذلك ؟؟؟








ثالثا ... يمكننى فى التصميم اليدوى ان أحكم..على حاجتى للدروب بانل من عدمه ...
ولكن كيف لى أن أحكم على حاجتى للدروب بانل من عدمه قبل توصيف السقف على البرنامج ؟؟؟

رابعا ... لم أستطع عمل أكثر من هذه الكمرات وهى الموجودة فى طرقة التوزيع ..فهل هذا يعتبر اخلالا..حيث أنه نظرا لكبر البحور نحتاج الى كمرات أكثر ..أم ماذا ؟؟؟

خامسا ..قابلتنى مشكلة كمرة السلم المائلة ..أرجو ان تكون واضحة .. فى المرفق أدناه ..





عامة ..لا أستعجل الاجابة على كل الاسئلة مرة واحدة .. فلا أريد أن أحمل حضرتك فوق طاقتك..
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 فبراير 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> السلام عليكم..مهندس أسامة ..
> عندى سقف بحوره تقارب ال8 م على الاقل ...
> يوجد span بطول 9.00 م كما فى الرسم الاتوكاد المرفق
> تم تكليفى بعمل تصميم مبدئى للاعمدة بطريقة ال area method...
> ...


تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## تامر شهير (28 فبراير 2011)

السيد المهندس أسامة نوارة ..جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الرد الوافى ..
وأزادك الله علما وبهاءا واشراقا ..ان شاء الله..
بخصوص ..أسئلتى ..حضرتك ..
شرح حضرتك الوافى لم يترك لى اى عذر أبدا لعدم الفهم ..
ولكنى أستدرك ..وأتسائل ..
حضرتك رشحت الغاء الكمرات الموجودة ..وقد كان فى بالى ان وجود الكمرات أمر محبذ فى كل الحالات ..للاستفاده _ كما قلت حضرتك سابقا _ من مميزات البلاطة المصمتة ..
ولكن يبدو ان فى حالتى هذه ..قد رشحت حضرتك عدم وجود الكمر ..لضمان الاستمرارية وبالتالى تخفيض العزوم الموجبة قليلا نظرا لكبر البحور ..كذلك فأنه نتيجة لتماثل المبنى .. فالعزوم من الافضل ان تكون مستمرة ..
_ ان كان ما فهمته صحيحا _ 
فهلا وضحت من فضلك بصورة اكثر تفصيلا ..بخصوص .. متى يكون وجود الكمر أفضل فى البلاطة اللا كمرية ..ومتى نتركها مستمرة أفضل ..



أسامه نواره قال:


> اذا ماهو الحل ؟؟؟ وما هو العمل اذا لم يتحقق شرط ثلاث بواكى فى كل اتجاه ؟؟؟
> 
> الحل الامثل هو عمل مزيج من البلاطه المسطحه اللاكمريه (flat slab )مع مميزات من البلاطه المصمته
> (solid slab) وهو سقوط كمرات على المحيط الخارجى للمبنى -حول المناور الداخليه – حول السلم الرئيسى بقدر المستطاع وهى ماتسمى ال(marginal beam) وتكون بعمق لايقل ثلاث أضعاف سمك البلاطه وذلك لمحاولة أن تكون الاجزاء من البلاطه المسطحه اللاكمريه عباره عن بلاطه مصمته بكمرات ساقطه





أسامه نواره قال:


> على العكس يمكن الغاء هذه الكمرات أيضا لضمان استمراريه البلاطه وعلى أن تكون مستمره​



وجزاك الله كل كل الخير


----------



## تامر شهير (28 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> يتم الغاء الكمره مع السلم على أن يتم عمل الكوابيل فقط وتكون مقلوبه لاعلى لعدم منع حركة الدخول والحروج فى الدور الارضى على أن دخول حديد الكابولى الى داخل العمود حيث يعمل الكابولى هنا ك frame مع العمود على أن يتم تصميم العمود فى هذه الحاله على حمل رأسى بالاضافه الى عزوم الكابولى​



حل أكثر من رائع مهندس أسامة ..أشكرك عليه ..
اذن لا داعى لعمل أى كمر حول السلالم ...والاكتفاء بالكمرة الطولية الموجودة على شمال المنشأ على اكس رقم 1....
ان شاء الله لا أحرم أبدا مجهوداتك الطيبة معنا دائما ان شاء الله يا بشمهندس أسامة ..عند البدء فى تصميم الاعمدة ..لكن الان أتوكل على الله وأصمم السقف...
ولا أملك الا ان أدعو الله عز وجل لحضرتك ان يرزقك حلاوة الايمان به ..ولذة مناجاته _ جل وعلا _
السلام عليكم


----------



## تامر شهير (28 فبراير 2011)

سؤال ..من فضلك مهندس أسامة ..
كما تعلم ..نقوم بعمل عدد من الهينجات للكور .. وينتج على الهينجات ردود الافعال منها ما هو ve+ومنها ما هو ve-
ثم نقوم بتجميع كل هذه القوى لينتج رد الفعل المكافئ على الكور ..
السؤال ..كيف يمكن ان أحصل على رد الفعل امكافئ على الكور مباشرة ..هل يمكن ذلك ؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 فبراير 2011)

الاخ المهندس/ تامر شهير 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اليك هذا المقترح للسقف فى وجود الكمرات الساقطه والتى بها يمكن عمل مزج بين البلاطه اللاكمريه والبلاطه العاديه








م /أسامه نواره قال:


> الحل الامثل هو عمل مزيج من البلاطه المسطحه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab )مع مميزات من البلاطه المصمته
> (Solid Slab) وهو سقوط كمرات على المحيط الخارجى للمبنى -حول المناور الداخليه – حول السلم الرئيسى بقدر المستطاع وهى ماتسمى ال(marginal beam) وتكون بعمق لايقل ثلاث أضعاف سمك البلاطه وذلك لمحاولة أن تكون الاجزاء من البلاطه المسطحه اللاكمريه عباره عن بلاطه مصمته بكمرات ساقطه


تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 فبراير 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> سؤال ..من فضلك مهندس أسامة ..
> كما تعلم ..نقوم بعمل عدد من الهينجات للكور .. وينتج على الهينجات ردود الافعال منها ما هو ve+ومنها ما هو ve-
> ثم نقوم بتجميع كل هذه القوى لينتج رد الفعل المكافئ على الكور ..
> السؤال ..كيف يمكن ان أحصل على رد الفعل امكافئ على الكور مباشرة ..هل يمكن ذلك ؟؟


اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا نصيحه من القلب حاول عمل السقف أفضل على برنامج السيف 12 فهو اسهل بكثير من الساب وتحتاج الى 1/10 من المجهود اللازم من عمله على الساب بالاضافه الى الدقه الكبيره جدا فى حساب سهم الهبوط بنوعيه كما أن البرنامج يقوم بعمل chek for punching بسهوله كما أنه يقوم بتصميم واظهار حديد التسليح سواء حديد الشبكه أو الحديد الاضافى للسقف وكذلك يقوم باخراج هذه الرسومات اتوكاد 
ثالثا أنا لااعرف مكان الكور لانك ارسلت الانشائى وليس فيه رسومات معماريه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## تامر شهير (28 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ تامر شهير
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اليك هذا المقترح للسقف فى وجود الكمرات الساقطه والتى بها يمكن عمل مزج بين البلاطه اللاكمريه والبلاطه العاديه
> 
> 
> ...



مهندس أسامة ..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
بخصوص مقترح حضرتك ..فقد وضعنى فى حيرة مرة اخرى ..
سؤالى ..لم أفهم كيف أقوم بعمل كمرة مع السقف عند السلم ..وأنا محتاج لكوابيل عند منسوب نصف الدور لحمل بسطة السلم ..
الا لو كان حضرتك تقصد كمرة مع السقف وكوابيل السلم ك frame أيضا _ كما أشرت حضرتك سابقا _ 
ولو كان كذلك ..فلعل سؤالا أخر يطرح نفسه ..لما لم يتم عمل هذه الكمرات ايضا عند السلم الاخر ..كما هو الحال هنا 
والله العظيم ..أنا حاسس انى مضيع وقت حضرتك ..بارك الله لك فى وقتك


----------



## تامر شهير (28 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا نصيحه من القلب حاول عمل السقف أفضل على برنامج السيف 12 فهو اسهل بكثير من الساب وتحتاج الى 1/10 من المجهود اللازم من عمله على الساب بالاضافه الى الدقه الكبيره جدا فى حساب سهم الهبوط بنوعيه كما أن البرنامج يقوم بعمل chek for punching بسهوله كما أنه يقوم بتصميم واظهار حديد التسليح سواء حديد الشبكه أو الحديد الاضافى للسقف وكذلك يقوم باخراج هذه الرسومات اتوكاد
> ثالثا أنا لااعرف مكان الكور لانك ارسلت الانشائى وليس فيه رسومات معماريه
> تقبل تحياتى



أشكرك مهندس أسامة ..وأعى جيدا كلام حضرتك بخصوص برنامج السيف ولكنى لم أعمل عليه من قب..وأخشى من تضييع الوقت ..عامة ..أنا سطبته وان شاء الله ابدأ ...

أما بخصوص تحديد الكور ..فهو الموجود حول الاسانسي بين محورى 3 و4 ( اى بين عمودى ع5) ..وان كانت هذه الابعاد هى الابعاد المبدئية له ..وعامة كان السؤال بخصوص تجميع ردود الافعال لاى عمود كبير بصفة عامة ..أسال عن الطريقة على برنامج السيف او الساب..
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 فبراير 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> مهندس أسامة ..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> بخصوص مقترح حضرتك ..فقد وضعنى فى حيرة مرة اخرى ..
> سؤالى ..لم أفهم كيف أقوم بعمل كمرة مع السقف عند السلم ..وأنا محتاج لكوابيل عند منسوب نصف الدور لحمل بسطة السلم ..
> الا لو كان حضرتك تقصد كمرة مع السقف وكوابيل السلم ك frame أيضا _ كما أشرت حضرتك سابقا _
> ...


اولا أنا من ناحيتى لاتوجد مشكله اذا كانت الاسئله جاده فأنا ارى أن الرد والاجابه من ناحيتى هو عمل لله وحده ان شاء الله 
ثانيا الكمره مع السلم تكون MARGINAL BEAM لان البلاطه اعلى واسفل السلم تكون simple span لذلك وجود هذه الكمره مع السقف أفضل ويحقق ماذكرته سابقا من الحلط بين البلاطه العاديه والبلاطه اللاكمريه
ثالثا الكابولى المقلوب يكون مع السلم أى فى منتصف الدور وليس له علاقه بالسقف بمعتى تلغى الكمره المائله خلف الكابولى
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## تامر شهير (28 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا أنا من ناحيتى لاتوجد مشكله اذا كانت الاسئله جاده فأنا ارى أن الرد والاجابه من ناحيتى هو عمل لله وحده ان شاء الله
> 
> وأن شاء الله لن يضيع الله _ عزوجل _ ثوابك أبدا
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 فبراير 2011)

> ولكن لماذا لم يتم عمل مثل هذه الكمرة مع السلم المقابل أيضا ..فالمبنى به 2 سلم ..ومتماثلان


اخى الكريم أنا ليس أمامى لوحات معماريه اتناقش عليها واذا كان كما ذكرت فطبعا يتم عمل كمرات بالطبع افضل
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## تامر شهير (28 فبراير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اخى الكريم أنا ليس أمامى لوحات معماريه اتناقش عليها واذا كان كما ذكرت فطبعا يتم عمل كمرات بالطبع افضل
> تقبل تحياتى



أسف أتعبتك مهندس أسامة ..
واللوحات المعماريية كانت بجوار الرسمة الانشائية ..فى الملف المرفق أنفا ..
على كل حال ..الامر اتضح لى تماما ..
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامر شهير (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس أسامة ..
مرفق ملف ساب للسقف ..يرجى الاطلاع عليه ..وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 مارس 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مهندس أسامة ..
> مرفق ملف ساب للسقف ..يرجى الاطلاع عليه ..وجزاك الله خيرا


 يتم مراجعة الاتى :-
1- تعديل خواص الخرسانه وحديد التسليح على حسب كود الاحمال المصرى 2008










2- لماذا تم وضع بلاطة فى منطقة السلم فهذه المساحه من السلم غير مسقوفه على أن يتم وضع رد فعل السلم على البلاطه






3- ماهذا الفراغ فى السقف 






4- يتم تعديل ال trorsion الذى تتحمله الكمره على حسب الكود المصرى






5- عمل كمره بقطاع صغير ليس لها فائده لان الاصدارات الحديثه تحتوى على كمره غير انشائيه بقطاع يسمى (none)






6- لماذا تم عمل الاحمال الحيه على البلاطه = 400كجم/م2 راجع كود الاحمال المصرى 2008 ولماذا تم عمل أحمال الحوائط كأحمال موزعه ؟؟






بالطبع تم عمل هذا الملف لحساب سهم الهبوط بعد عمل set modiffer للكمرات والبلاطات
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## تامر شهير (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
*مهندس أسامة ..أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على تعبك معى .. وأدعو الله ان يرزقك الصبر على ..وألا يحرمك الاجر ان شاء الله ..​*أما بعد ...
بخصوص الملاحظة الاولى ..جارى تنفيذها ان شاء الله 
وبخصوص الملاحظة الثانية ..تم وضع بلاطة فى منطقة السلم..لاخذ رد فعلها على البلاطة ..مؤقتا ..
وبخصوص الملاحظة الثالثة .. بخصوص الفراغ ..فانا لا أدرى والله ..تقريبا هى فتحات للتكييف وخلافه ..
وبخصوص قيمة trorsion جارى أيضا تعديلها ان شاء الله 
وبخصوص قطاع الكمرة ذو المقطع الصغير ..وذلك لسهولة وضع أحمال البلكونات عليها 
أما بخصوص الاحمال الحية ..فسيتم وضعها 200كجم/م2 ان شاء الله ..
وبخصوص احمال الحوائط الموزعة ..فاعتقادى ان هذا السقف فلات وبالتالى فغير معروف تحديدا أماكن الحوائط ...
ولكن لنفترض انى أعرف أماكن الحوائط ..فكيف لى بوضع أحمال فوقها بدون عمل كمر بقطاع صغيرأسفلها ...؟؟

وجار العمل ان شاء الله على ملف سيف ..فهو فعلا أسهل بكثير جدا ...
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 مارس 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> *مهندس أسامة ..أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على تعبك معى .. وأدعو الله ان يرزقك الصبر على ..وألا يحرمك الاجر ان شاء الله ..*​أما بعد ...
> بخصوص الملاحظة الاولى ..جارى تنفيذها ان شاء الله​وبخصوص الملاحظة الثانية ..تم وضع بلاطة فى منطقة السلم..لاخذ رد فعلها على البلاطة ..مؤقتا ..
> وبخصوص الملاحظة الثالثة .. بخصوص الفراغ ..فانا لا أدرى والله ..تقريبا هى فتحات للتكييف وخلافه ..
> ...


 تقبل تحياتى


----------



## تامر شهير (2 مارس 2011)

مهندس أسامة ..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
بعد جهد جهيد ..وعناء متواصل فى توصيف السقف على برنامج السيف.. 
وعند رغبتى فى عمل save ... فوجئت بهذه الرسالة ..




عموما ..البرنامج فعلا شيق ..ودقيق جدا ..
لكن هى التجربة الاولى دائما هكذا ... غدا أكمل ان شاء الله ..
أشكرك من أعماق أعماق قلبى ..مهندس أسامة ..وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (3 مارس 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوع الرائع جدا جدا واللذي يلم كل ما يتعلق من حسابات عن البلاطه اللا كمريه وكيفيه تحليلها وتصميمها ومقارنه نتائج البرامج بعضها البعض
> مرفق ملف به فايل ساب وفايل ساف لنفس الرسمه وهي رسمه مبسطه الي حد ما لكن لنعمل (شيك) علي قيم ردود الافعال للاعمده نجد فروقات بين برنامج الساب وبرنامج الساف في هذه القيم بدرجه كبيره
> رجاء الاطلاع للافاده



مرفق الملف ارجو ان يكون بية حل هذا المشكلة


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (3 مارس 2011)

اري ان هناك فرق مازال موجود بين ملف الساب وملف الساف ؟


----------



## التوأم (5 مارس 2011)

ري ان هناك فرق مازال موجود بين ملف الساب وملف الساف ؟
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نعم هناك اتخلتف ولكن اختلف قليل جدااااا بالنسة الارقام السابقة وانا لم ارجع جميع المدخلات وكمان انا ضرب الحمل الكلى فى 1.1 فى ملف الساب بمعنى ان هذا هو حمل العمود وذلك لسرعة الحل وهذا للتقريب ... اما فى السيف يتم حساب وزن العمود مع الاحمال بدقة عالية 
كان المهم من مشاركتى هذا االخطاء فى احتساب الاحمال من حالات الترخم وكان هذا هو المهم بالنسة لى​


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (5 مارس 2011)

المهندس المكرم \ اسامه نواره بعد التحيه 
في برنامج الساف بيظهر اختلاف كبير أوي بين قيم (punch ) للاعمده لما بغير الكود من ال aci الي ال bs 
مع الاخذ بالاعتبار تغيير قيمه الfcu للخرسانه من fs الي fcu 
فهل هذا صحيح في البرنامج أم هو اختلاف الكود فقط ؟
شاكرين سعه صدركم


----------



## تامر شهير (5 مارس 2011)

السيد المهندس أسامة نوارة ...
عند حل المنشأ على برنامج الساب ..وجدت ان الترخيم عالى جدا عند الكابولى فى البحر الكبير 9م 
ووصل الترخيم الى 5 سم ..
فمن فضلك لا أعرف ما هو المفترض فى مثل هذا الوضع ..هل أزيد سماكة السقف ..وكيف لى أن أدخل حديد التسليج فى حسابات البرنامج بالنسبة للترخيم ..
والسؤال الاهم بالنسبة لى كيفية حساب الترخيم يدوى ...





ثانيا ..هناك منطقة تحتاج الى تسليح عالى جدا مقارنة بالمناطق المجاورة لها ..
ففى مثل هذه الحالة ماذا يفترض بى ان أفعل .. أسأل عن وضع حديد التسليح ..هل يمكن وضع شبكة سفلية 5 فاى 10 فى باكية ..وفى باكية مجاورة 5 فاى 16 ..؟؟؟




تحيتى ..أستاذى العزيز ..
السلام عليكم


----------



## نبعة المدينة (14 مارس 2011)

سؤال لماذا لايكون كانات stirup في الدروب بانيل شأنه شأن hiden beam الجسور المخفيه في الربس ولماذا لايوجد ذكر للشير (قوى القص )في الدروب بانيل فمثلاً عند عمل beam ومخفي او ساقط نحسب الكميه التي نحتاجها من الكانات (stirups ) فلماذا لايوجد لها ذكر هنا في البلاطات اللامركزيه سواءً في الدروب بانيل او بدونه .
.فبالاضافه الى عمل الكانات في مقاومة الشيرفورس 0(0قوى القص ) فهي تساعد في حمل الحديد العلوي (الموازين ) بدل ان نعمل حديد على شكل n.
ولماذا يتم التركيز على الDiflection علماً بان الاهم هو punching shear (قوى القص الثاقب )
وهل ان زيادة الحديد السفلي ( حديد الشد )تزيد من الدفلكشن اي ان العلاقه طرديه وهو امر غريب بالطبع


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 مارس 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> المهندس المكرم \ اسامه نواره بعد التحيه
> في برنامج الساف بيظهر اختلاف كبير أوي بين قيم (punch ) للاعمده لما بغير الكود من ال aci الي ال bs
> مع الاخذ بالاعتبار تغيير قيمه الfcu للخرسانه من fs الي fcu
> فهل هذا صحيح في البرنامج أم هو اختلاف الكود فقط ؟
> شاكرين سعه صدركم


 بالطبع لكل كود طرقه وقوانينه فى حساب اجهاد الاختراق ولكن الذى يماثل الكود المصرى هو الكود البريطانى الى حد كبير
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 مارس 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> السيد المهندس أسامة نوارة ...
> عند حل المنشأ على برنامج الساب ..وجدت ان الترخيم عالى جدا عند الكابولى فى البحر الكبير 9م
> ووصل الترخيم الى 5 سم ..
> فمن فضلك لا أعرف ما هو المفترض فى مثل هذا الوضع ..هل أزيد سماكة السقف ..وكيف لى أن أدخل حديد التسليج فى حسابات البرنامج بالنسبة للترخيم ..
> ...


 
الأخ الفاضل ما قيمة البحر لديك و ما قيمة الأحمال المطبقة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 مارس 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> السيد المهندس أسامة نوارة ...
> عند حل المنشأ على برنامج الساب ..وجدت ان الترخيم عالى جدا عند الكابولى فى البحر الكبير 9م
> ووصل الترخيم الى 5 سم ..
> فمن فضلك لا أعرف ما هو المفترض فى مثل هذا الوضع ..هل أزيد سماكة السقف ..وكيف لى أن أدخل حديد التسليج فى حسابات البرنامج بالنسبة للترخيم ..
> ...


 تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مصطفى كريم (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندس اسامة جزاك الله عنا كل خير
عندى سؤال .........لو طلع عندى اجهاد القص الثاقب عالى اعلى من المسموح به والمعمارى والمالك رافض وضع دروب بانل فى الاسفل او فى الاعلى فهل لى ان اضع كمرة على العمود اللى عنده القص الثاقب عالى علما ان القص الثاقب unsafe فى عمودين فقط فهل لى ان اربط العمودين بكمرة للتخلص من الpunching

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 مارس 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> السيد المهندس أسامة نوارة ...
> ..هناك منطقة تحتاج الى تسليح عالى جدا مقارنة بالمناطق المجاورة لها ..
> ففى مثل هذه الحالة ماذا يفترض بى ان أفعل .. أسأل عن وضع حديد التسليح ..هل يمكن وضع شبكة سفلية 5 فاى 10 فى باكية ..وفى باكية مجاورة 5 فاى 16 ..؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (16 مارس 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> سؤال لماذا لايكون كانات في COLUM STRIPشأنه شأن hiden beam الجسور المخفيه في الربس ولماذا لايوجد ذكر للشير (قوى القص )في الدروب بانيل فمثلاً عند عمل beam ومخفي او ساقط نحسب الكميه التي نحتاجها من الكانات (stirups ) فلماذا لايوجد لها ذكر هنا في البلاطات اللامركزيه سواءً في الدروب بانيل او بدونه .
> .فبالاضافه الى عمل الكانات في مقاومة الشيرفورس 0(0قوى القص ) فهي تساعد في حمل الحديد العلوي (الموازين ) بدل ان نعمل حديد على شكل n.
> ولماذا يتم التركيز على الdiflection علماً بان الاهم هو punching shear (قوى القص الثاقب )
> وهل ان زيادة الحديد السفلي ( حديد الشد )تزيد من الدفلكشن اي ان العلاقه طرديه وهو امر غريب بالطبع


سؤال لماذا لايكون كانات في COLUM STRIPشأنه شأن hiden beam الجسور المخفيه في الربس وسؤال آخر كيف نحسب للكانات في MARGINAL BEAM .وكم يكون عرضه


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 مارس 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> سؤال لماذا لايكون كانات في COLUM STRIPشأنه شأن hiden beam الجسور المخفيه في الربس وسؤال آخر كيف نحسب للكانات في MARGINAL BEAM .وكم يكون عرضه


أولا عذرا للتأخير فى الرد
بالنسبه لل colum strip فى البلاطه اللاكمريه هى بالطبع تناظر الكمره المخفيه hidden beam فى البلاطه الهوردى
ولكن هذا نظام انشائى وهذا نظام انشائى مختلف مع العلم انه يوجد تشابه كبير فى السلوك 
نرجع الى ال shear فى الكمرات الساقطه أو الكمرات المدفونه فانه يتم معالجة ذلك باستخدام الكانات أو الحديد المكسح 
السؤال كما ذكرت أنت لماذا لا يتم معالجة ال punching shear فى البلاطات وهو يناظر ال shear فى الكمرات الساقطه أو المدفونه ؟؟ وهل يمكن أن تكون هذه الكانات فى منطقة الdrop panel ؟؟؟ 
اذا رجعنا الى الكود الامريكى والكود البريطانى فأنه عالج ال punching shear فى البلاطه اللاكمريه بنفس الطريقه التى عالج بها الكمرات الساقطه والكمرات المدفونه فى اضافة كانات أو شناكل لمعالجة قوى الاختراق الزائده والتى لاتتحملها الخرسانه المسلحه بمفردها أما الكود المصرى فلم يعالج اجهاد الاختراق الا بالخرسانه المسلحه فقط 
والصوره التاليه توضح معالجة اجهاد الثقب بالكانات links على حسب الكود الامريكى أو الكود البريطانى وهى تناظر فى الشكل الكمرات المدفونه فى البلاطه الهوردى




تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (16 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> أولا عذرا للتأخير فى الرد
> بالنسبه لل colum strip فى البلاطه اللاكمريه هى بالطبع تناظر الكمره المخفيه hidden beam فى البلاطه الهوردى
> ولكن هذا نظام انشائى وهذا نظام انشائى مختلف مع العلم انه يوجد تشابه كبير فى السلوك
> نرجع الى ال shear فى الكمرات الساقطه أو الكمرات المدفونه فانه يتم معالجة ذلك باستخدام الكانات أو الحديد المكسح
> ...


شكراً على الاجابه ..أخي ان كل سؤال بولد سؤال ..فلماذا لا ادمج بين الاثنين بين الكودين المصري والامريكي فأضع DROP PANIL ومن ثم اضع كانات عند منطفة punching shear حيث ان وضعها غير مكلف وسهل التنفيذ .
وأكون أرضيت الاثنين ...زيادة عامل الامان ...فقط فكره ما رأيك


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 مارس 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> شكراً على الاجابه ..أخي ان كل سؤال بولد سؤال ..فلماذا لا ادمج بين الاثنين بين الكودين المصري والامريكي فأضع DROP PANIL ومن ثم اضع كانات عند منطفة punching shear حيث ان وضعها غير مكلف وسهل التنفيذ .
> وأكون أرضيت الاثنين ...زيادة عامل الامان ...فقط فكره ما رأيك


طيب ايه رأيك فى عمل بلاطه لاكمريه بس تكون هوردى يعنى نعمل اعصاب فى الاتجاهيين ونلغى ال hidden beam ونعمل بدلا منها جزء من البلاطه يشبه ال drop panel هذا يوصلنا الى فوائد البلاطه الهوردى وخصوصا اذا استعملنا الفوم المهمل الوزن بدلا من الطوب فى استعمالها فى ال span الكبيره والتى تغطى مساحات أكبر مما يمكن عمله باستخدام البلاطه اللاكمريه 
هنا سوف نحصل على بلاطه خفيفه وبالتالى منشأ خفيف وغير مكلف 
قولى ايه رأيك فى ال system السابق والموجود على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214658-3.html#post1785854
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مصطفى كريم (16 مارس 2011)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> المهندس اسامة جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> عندى سؤال .........لو طلع عندى اجهاد القص الثاقب عالى اعلى من المسموح به والمعمارى والمالك رافض وضع دروب بانل فى الاسفل او فى الاعلى فهل لى ان اضع كمرة على العمود اللى عنده القص الثاقب عالى علما ان القص الثاقب unsafe فى عمودين فقط فهل لى ان اربط العمودين بكمرة للتخلص من الpunching
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



ارجو ان لا اثقل على حضراتكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 مارس 2011)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> المهندس اسامة جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> عندى سؤال .........لو طلع عندى اجهاد القص الثاقب عالى اعلى من المسموح به والمعمارى والمالك رافض وضع دروب بانل فى الاسفل او فى الاعلى فهل لى ان اضع كمرة على العمود اللى عنده القص الثاقب عالى علما ان القص الثاقب unsafe فى عمودين فقط فهل لى ان اربط العمودين بكمرة للتخلص من الpunching وجزاكم الله خيرا


الحل الاول بالطبع الاسهل عمل كمرات ساقطه للتخلص من الpunching فى البلاطه اللاكمريه وهنا تحول ارتكاز البلاطه مباشرة على العمود الى ارتكازها على الكمره الساقطه والتى يجب التحقق فيها من اجهاد القص مع العلم بأن البلاطه هنا تحولت من بلاطه لاكمريه الى بلاطه عاديه solid slab 
الحل الثانى يمكن عمل drop panelمقلوبه لاعلى بمقدار 5 الى 6 سم وهى تمثل نفس القيمه فى الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه فى البلاطه الهوردى وهنا سوف لايحس بها المالك لانها سوف تكون مدفونه فى ال 10 سم الخاصه بالتشطيب فى البلاط 
الحل الثالث هو زيادة سمك البلاطه اللاكمريه الى أن يتحقق الامان فى اجهاد الثقب ولكن هذا الحل غير اقتصادى 
الحل الرابع هو زيادة قطاع العمود برغم عدم الحاجه الى ذلك فى تصميم العمود وانما لتحقيق اجهاد الثقب فى البلاطه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (17 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> طيب ايه رأيك فى عمل بلاطه لاكمريه بس تكون هوردى يعنى نعمل اعصاب فى الاتجاهيين ونلغى ال hidden beam ونعمل بدلا منها جزء من البلاطه يشبه ال drop panel هذا يوصلنا الى فوائد البلاطه الهوردى وخصوصا اذا استعملنا الفوم المهمل الوزن بدلا من الطوب فى استعمالها فى ال span الكبيره والتى تغطى مساحات أكبر مما يمكن عمله باستخدام البلاطه اللاكمريه
> هنا سوف نحصل على بلاطه خفيفه وبالتالى منشأ خفيف وغير مكلف
> قولى ايه رأيك فى ال system السابق والموجود على هذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214658-3.html#post1785854
> تقبل تحياتى


فهمت من الحاله هذه ان الاحمال تنتقل مباشرة الى الاعمده مباشرةً ولكن ..
لماذا تتجنب الجسور المخفيهhidden beam فهي اسهل للتنفيذ والتصميم .وارخص ..طبعاً وجهه نظر وثانياً كيف يتم رسم العزوم في الاعصاب وهي طريقه مربكه..
مجرد وجهة نظر مع التحيه ...بصراحه أنا اخاف من تصميم هكذ تصميم فغير متأكد من رسم مغلف العزوم فاذا اضطريت الى ذلك احسب الاحمال على كل عصب واضع االاحمال وارسم مغلف العزوم مثل الحاله العاديه بحيث يكون العصب مستمر .ولكن في هذه الحاله اعود للكانات هل يجب وضع كانات في الأعصاب وسأدخل في متاهة الاعمده وكيف تنتقل لها العزوم ..حيث وعلى ما يبدو ان العزوم حول الاعمده ستكون قليه جداً وهي اقل من العزوم التي تنتقل للعمود في حالة الجسور الحامله المخفيه ..أي اعتقد انه بهذه الحاة عندك سيكون ابعاد العمود اصغر ..اي فقط احمال مركزه .
اما بوجود الجسور المخفيه فاني اعرف كيف تتوزع العزوم والاحمال ( بقراتك يا جحا ) .وبعدين هذا الذي حول الاعمد ه لا اعرف ما اسميه كم يجب ان تكون ابعاده (اعتقد ان اسمه بانيل ولكن ليس دروب بانيل .اذا جاز التعبير ) وطبعاً راح ادخل في متاهةpunching shear حيث انني بالمباطحه سوف اجدها وما اكثر معادلاتها .
ملخص ذلك ان التصميم الذي ارفقته جيد واقتصادب ولكن وحسب معرفتي لو وضعت جسور مخفيه رئيسيه يكون افضل واضمن واسهل في التنفيذ .بحيث ان بوجود جسور مخفيه بحاجه الى متابعه اقل ....
اخي القل لك ان كل سؤال يولد سؤال ..اسلوبك جيد ..ويجعلني انكش دماغي ..واسلوبك علمي


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 مارس 2011)

نبعة المدينة; قال:


> فهمت من الحاله هذه ان الاحمال تنتقل مباشرة الى الاعمده مباشرةً ولكن ..
> هنا تعامل البلاطه كأنها بلاطه لاكمريه flat slab صريحه مع ميزات البلاطه الهوردى المستخدم فيها الفوم وبالتالى نحن نخفف كثيرا من الوزن الذاتى (الميت) للبلاطه
> ولاتنس أن البلاطه هنا (two way hollow block) هى عباره عن تصغير لبلاطة ال (panelled beams) والمكونه من كمرات ساقطه متقاطعه وتغطى مسطح قد يصل الى 400 م2 كما أنها تلى ال (waffle slab) والتى تتكون من كمرات ساقطه ايضا ولكن بعمق أقل من ال(panelled beams)
> لماذا تتجنب الجسور المخفيهhidden beam فهي اسهل للتنفيذ والتصميم .وارخص ..طبعاً وجهه نظر
> ...


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا جاي بصوره من برنامج الساف لسقف فلات بس انا هسأل عن البانش المره دي وهبعد عن التفاصيل الموجوده في المشاركه 182 نظرا لعدم اقتناع البعض بها ودا للاسف الشديد 
أنا بعمل check علي سقف فلات سلاب طلب مني نتيجه تغيير في المعماري ولاحظت ان المنور موجود خلف الاعمده 
اشتغلت عادي بتمثيل السقف علي برنامج الساف لكن كان فيه ملحوظتين 
1- ان البانش غير امن وقطاع العمود بحالته من الاساسات فماذا سوف يحدث لو حصل انخفاض في قطاع العمود نتيجه الادوار المتكرره ؟؟
2- من اشتراطات الكود في البلاطه الفلات السلاب ان الفتحات تكون في ال(middle strip) وليس في ال ( colum strip ) 
فماذا يمكن عمله لهذا السقف وما هي الاحتياطات الواجب عملها ؟؟؟؟؟
مرفق صوره ومرفق ملف الساف للسقف


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 مارس 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا جاي بصوره من برنامج الساف لسقف فلات بس انا هسأل عن البانش المره دي وهبعد عن التفاصيل الموجوده في المشاركه 182 نظرا لعدم اقتناع البعض بها ودا للاسف الشديد
> أنا بعمل check علي سقف فلات سلاب طلب مني نتيجه تغيير في المعماري ولاحظت ان المنور موجود خلف الاعمده
> موضوع اضافته حديد التسليح لمقاومة ال punch فى البلاطه اللاكمريه لايخضع لاقتناع أم عدم اقتناع هذا موجود فى الكود الامريكى والكود البريطانى وبالنسبه للكود المصرى فانه يقاوم اجهاد الاختراق بالخرسانه فقط ويمكن مراجعة هذا الملف لكيفية حساب حديد التسليح فى برنامج السيف المطلوب لمقاومة الpunch فى البلاطه اللاكمريه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=66839&d=1294201532
> ...


أولا لى بعض الملاحظات على الملف وهى :-
1- قيمة أحمال الحوائط الداخليه =0.48طن/م صغيره ويجب زيادتها لانها لاتمثل الاحمال الحقيقيه كما أنه يجب أن تكون أحمال الحوائط على الواجهات الخارجيه بقيمه أكبر لانه يمكن عمل تشطيب الواجهات من الرخام والجرانيت مما يعطى أحمال أكبر على الواجهات 
2- أين أحمال السلالم ولم يتم زيادة أحمال البلكونات والحمامات والمطابخ الى 300 كجم/م2 حسب الكود المصرى وانما تم عمل الحمل الحى 200 كجم/م2 لكل السقف
3- لم يتم عملEnd Release للكمرات مما يغير من قيمة العزوم
4- تم عمل Load combinations بطريقه برنامج الساب التقريبيه مره للاحمال المصعده ultimate ومره للاحمال بدون تصعيد working مع العلم بأن طريقة حساب برنامج السيف لقيمة سهم الهبوط بطريقه دقيقه تختلف عن الطريقه التقريبيه لبرنامج الساب والايتابس كما أنه لم يتم عمل set modiffer للبلاطه والكمرات وبالتالى هذا الملف لايتم حساب منه قيمة سهم الهبوط
5- الشرائح strip يجب عملها بانتظام كل 1.00 متر لكى يتم استخراج حديد التسليح كل واحد متر
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا مهندس اسامه علي توجيهاتك 
قمت بعمل التعديلات 1و2و3و5 
واطلعت علي البرامج المرفقه وهي برامج فعلا مفيده 
بس انا بعمل مقارنه بين حديد التسليح اللي بيطلعه برنامج الساف وحديد التسليح اللي بيطلعه البرنامج 
كما هو مرفق بالصور








[/IMG]








تقريبا برنامج الساف مع البرنامج الخارجي للتصميم بيصلوا الي نفس النتيجه 
وان شاء الله سوف يتم اعتماد برنامج الساف في التحليل والتصميم الي اولوياتي 
لانه فعلا برنامج رائع 
شكرا مره أخري


----------



## هشام يوسف يسري (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
موضوعك يا مهندس اسامة شيق و بة بعض الاساسيات التي يجب التاكد منها و اهمها قوي القص الثاقب punching 
shear stress


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 مارس 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> شكرا جدا مهندس اسامه علي توجيهاتك
> لاشكر على واجب
> ولكن بعد تعديل ادخال long term deflection فى مدخلات السيف كالاتى
> 
> ...


مرفق ملف السيف بعد تعديل مدخلات الlong term deflection 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.إسلام (23 مارس 2011)

[قيمة أحمال الحوائط الداخليه =0.48طن/م صغيره ويجب زيادتها لانها لاتمثل الاحمال الحقيقيه

هو مش حمل الحوائط 1.6 كثافة الطوب *0.12 *2.3 و هو ارتفاع الدور مثلا مضروبه في 1.4 علشان تبقى ultimate يدينا 0.65 أزودو عن كده إيه ؟؟ طيب لو الطوب أسمنتي 
المصمت كثافته تبقى 2.2 * عرض الطوبه *ارتفاع الدور *1.4 , هو فيه أكتر من كده ؟؟

[
كما أنه يجب أن تكون أحمال الحوائط على الواجهات الخارجيه بقيمه أكبر لانه يمكن عمل تشطيب الواجهات من الرخام والجرانيت مما يعطى أحمال أكبر على الواجهات


الأحمال الزياده دي إلي على الواجهات نحسبها إزاي ؟؟ 
طيب حضرتك بالنسبه لتشطيب الأرضيات , بتبقى نفس الوضع ؟؟ بنزود في أحمال التشطيبات ؟؟

طيب لي سؤال كمان معلش و انا بحسب الأحمال زي ما درسناها في الكليه الخاصه بال covering بعملها 0.15 و أحيانا 0.2 , طيب حضرتك بالنسبه للتشوين إلي بيبقى موجود على السقف من أسمنت و رمل و طوب و سيرميك و رخام و براميل مليانه ميه و شكاير معجون و مصيص و بستلات دهان و الونش إلي بيوقف عند طرف السقف عشان يرفع الطوب و الرمل و كده يعني حضرتك عارف أكتر مني طبعا , السؤال هنا احسب ده معايا إزاي بحيث أكون مطمئن للتصميم و لا الcovering كافي ؟؟


لم يتم عملEnd Release للكمرات مما يغير من قيمة العزوم

ليه حضرتك اعمل end release للكمر لو أنا عاوزه يبقى مستمر و يطلعلي عزم سالب و موجب و لا أنا بعملو simply supporrted و أسلح عليه
و بعدين مرة تانيه continuous و أحط الحديد الخاص بالعزم السالب فوق الأعمده ؟؟

-طلب من حضرتك : امته حضرتك هتشرحلنا safe ؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 مارس 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> حمل الحوائط 1.6 كثافة الطوب *0.12 *2.3 و هو ارتفاع الدور مثلا مضروبه في 1.4 علشان تبقى ultimate يدينا 0.65 أزودو عن كده إيه ؟؟ طيب لو الطوب أسمنتي
> المصمت كثافته تبقى 2.2 * عرض الطوبه *ارتفاع الدور *1.4 , هو فيه أكتر من كده ؟؟
> حمل الحوائط يتم وضعها working فى برنامج الساب أو السيف لآنه يتم تصعيد الحمل بعد ذلك فى load combination كما يتم حساب وزن الحائط سمك 12 سم طوب أحمر مفرغ طفلى والذى كثافته = 1.40طن/م3
> 1- وزن الطوب = 1.00*1.00*0.12*1.40=0.168طن/م2
> ...


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## تامر شهير (23 مارس 2011)

السيد المهندس ..أسامة نوارة ..
من فضلك يرجى الاطلاع على ملف الساب المرفق..حيث أشعر بالقلق تجاهه..
البحور تقارب ال 9 م ...وسمك البلاطة الفلات 25 سم ..
والمشكلة ..عندى ..هو أنه شبكة 6 فاى 10 ..تكاد تسيف الشبكة العلوية والسفلية .. فهل هذا معقول


----------



## م.إسلام (23 مارس 2011)

طيب لي سؤال كمان معلش و انا بحسب الأحمال زي ما درسناها في الكليه الخاصه بال covering بعملها 0.15 و أحيانا 0.2 , طيب حضرتك بالنسبه للتشوين إلي بيبقى موجود على السقف من أسمنت و رمل و طوب و سيرميك و رخام و براميل مليانه ميه و شكاير معجون و مصيص و بستلات دهان و الونش إلي بيوقف عند طرف السقف عشان يرفع الطوب و الرمل و كده يعني حضرتك عارف أكتر مني طبعا , السؤال هنا احسب ده معايا إزاي بحيث أكون مطمئن للتصميم و لا الcovering كافي ؟؟


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (24 مارس 2011)

المهندس المكرم أسامه نواره 
رجاء توضيح بسيط لكي لا يلتبث عندي الخطأ 
بمراجعه الرابط أدناه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192503-4.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192503-5.html
وهي مشاركات سابقه لحضرتك وم احسان بخصوص ال CREEP وتأثير شبكه التسليح العلويه لحساب الديفلكشن 
الجزئيه الثانيه هل قيمه ال CREEP = 3 في حاله ال DEAD LOAD 
وال CREEP =2.00 في حاله ال GIVE LOAD
وهل أستخدم حديد التسليح الذي قمت بفرضه 
وشكرا علي سعه صدركم


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 مارس 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> السيد المهندس ..أسامة نوارة ..
> من فضلك يرجى الاطلاع على ملف الساب المرفق..حيث أشعر بالقلق تجاهه..
> البحور تقارب ال 9 م ...وسمك البلاطة الفلات 25 سم ..
> والمشكلة ..عندى ..هو أنه شبكة 6 فاى 10 ..تكاد تسيف الشبكة العلوية والسفلية .. فهل هذا معقول


تم عمل الملف على برنامج السيف 12.3 وقد وجد الاتى :-
1- أقصى سهم هبوط طويل الامد = 6.43سم للSPAN الاكبر=9.20م وعلى ذلك يكون سهم الهبوط غير امن كما نرى




وتم عمل سمك البلاطه 30 سم وادخال حمل الحوائط مثل حوائط المسقط الافقى للدور المتكرر وليس حمل موزع
وتم عمل حديد الشبكه السفليه 6 اسياخ بقطر 12 مم والشبكه العلويه 6 اسياخ بقطر 10 مم والشكل التالى يوضح الحديد الاضافى العلوى والسفلى فى الاتجاه الرأسى 





وكما ترى الحديد الاضافى العلوى بقطر 16 مم والسفلى بقطر 12 مم بكميه وعدد كبير وعلى ذلك يكون السقف غير امن من سهم الهبوط وغير اقتصادى حتى لو تم تأمين سهم الهبوط وعليه الافضل عمل السقف هوردى hollow block لان وزنه الذاتى أقل وبالتالى سوف يكون سهم الهبوط امن وحديد التسليح أقل اذا تم عمل السقف بسمك 32 سم واستخدام طوب فوم فى بلاطة السقف
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 مارس 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> المهندس المكرم أسامه نواره
> رجاء توضيح بسيط لكي لا يلتبث عندي الخطأ
> بمراجعه الرابط أدناه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192503-4.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192503-5.html
> ...


بخصوص حساب long term deflection يتم عملها كالاتى :-
أ- يتم ادخال الاحمال لملف السيف مثلما يتم التنفيذ كالاتى 
1- الحمل الذاتى dead load
2- حمل الحوائط wall
3- حمل تشطيب الارضيات cover
4- الحمل الحى live load
ب- بعد تعريف هذه الاحمال فى load patterns كما يلى 





5- يتم تعريف load cases لتعريف تأثير الاحمال المؤثره على السقف على حسب تتالى تأثيرها على حسب التنفيذ كما يلى 





وبتفاصيل أكثر يتم عمل أولا ثأثير الحمل الميت dead load على سهم الهبوط طويل الامد بحمل بحالة Dead-1 بعد تعديلها كالاتى 








ثم يتم ادخال تأثير حمل الحوائط wall على سهم الهبوط طويل الامد بعمل حالة Wall-1 كما يلى مع ملاحظة أن حمل الحوائط يلى الحمل الميت 





ثم يلى بعد ذلك يكون حمل التشطيب cover بنفس الطريقه السابقه






وعلى ذلك هو ما يتم البحث عنه هو قيمة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد النهائى لحالة cover-1 لان البرنامج يأخذ سهم الهبوط تجميعى لحالة الحمل الميت مضاف اليه تأثير حمل الحوائط مضاف اليه تأثير حمل الحوائط كما يلى 




وبالطبع لابد من أخذ تأثير حديد الشبكه العلويه والسفليه فى حساب سهم الهبوط كما يلى 




وبالنسبه لل creep cofficient فهو معامل خاص بتأثير الحراره والرطوبه على الخرسانه والذى يتوقف على موقع ومكان المنشأ ويمكن الرجوع للكود المصرى فى ذلك كما يلى




وعلى ذلك لايتم فى load combination حاله تجميع للحمل الحى والحمل الميت لدراسة سهم الهبوط طويل الامد كما فى حالة برنامج الساب كالاتى





تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.إسلام (25 مارس 2011)

طيب لي سؤال كمان معلش و انا بحسب الأحمال زي ما درسناها في الكليه الخاصه بال covering بعملها 0.15 و أحيانا 0.2 , طيب حضرتك بالنسبه للتشوين إلي بيبقى موجود على السقف من أسمنت و رمل و طوب و سيرميك و رخام و براميل مليانه ميه و شكاير معجون و مصيص و بستلات دهان و الونش إلي بيوقف عند طرف السقف عشان يرفع الطوب و الرمل و كده يعني حضرتك عارف أكتر مني طبعا , السؤال هنا احسب ده معايا إزاي بحيث أكون مطمئن للتصميم و لا الcovering كافي ؟؟ أسف ع الإطاله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 مارس 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> طيب لي سؤال كمان معلش و انا بحسب الأحمال زي ما درسناها في الكليه الخاصه بال covering بعملها 0.15 و أحيانا 0.2 , طيب حضرتك بالنسبه للتشوين إلي بيبقى موجود على السقف من أسمنت و رمل و طوب و سيرميك و رخام و براميل مليانه ميه و شكاير معجون و مصيص و بستلات دهان و الونش إلي بيوقف عند طرف السقف عشان يرفع الطوب و الرمل و كده يعني حضرتك عارف أكتر مني طبعا , السؤال هنا احسب ده معايا إزاي بحيث أكون مطمئن للتصميم و لا الcovering كافي ؟؟ أسف ع الإطاله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كيف حالكم مهندس اسلام ..
بالنسبة لأحمال الإنشاء Construction loads فبالطبع المنطقي ان يتم دراستها والتأكد من امن المنشأ عند التعرض لها...
الكود البريطاني يعطي قيمة لهذه الاحمال 1.5KN/m2 اي 0.15 طن على المتر المربع وهي حمولة أقل من الحمولة الحية التي صمم المبنى عليها في حالة المباني السكنية فضلا عن المباني الادارية وغيرها هذا غير ان الاحمال الميتة لم تاخذ قيمتها كاملة بعد لعدم وجود التشطيبات...بمعنى اخر حمولات الانشاء (العادية) أقل من الاحمال الحية التي سيتعرض لها فطالما انه امن على الاحمال الحية فهو امن على احمال التنفيذ ...
لكن السؤال يولد سؤال جديد وهي الاحتياطات التي يجب على المهندس متابعتها حتى لا يتعرض المبنى لاحمال غير متوقعة بسبب سوء التخزين أو سوء التعامل اثناء الانشاء ..احيانا توضع ماكينات ثقيلة جدا في اطراف الكابولي وقد يكون لها تأثير صدم عند تشغيلها واحيانا يوضع الاسمنت بكميات كبيرة وسط السقف وهكذا ..حبذا لو تفضل اساتذتنا مثل استاذنا اسامة بذكر بعض هذه الاحتياطات جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 مارس 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> طيب لي سؤال كمان معلش و انا بحسب الأحمال زي ما درسناها في الكليه الخاصه بال covering بعملها 0.15 و أحيانا 0.2 , طيب حضرتك بالنسبه للتشوين إلي بيبقى موجود على السقف من أسمنت و رمل و طوب و سيرميك و رخام و براميل مليانه ميه و شكاير معجون و مصيص و بستلات دهان و الونش إلي بيوقف عند طرف السقف عشان يرفع الطوب و الرمل و كده يعني حضرتك عارف أكتر مني طبعا , السؤال هنا احسب ده معايا إزاي بحيث أكون مطمئن للتصميم و لا الcovering كافي ؟؟ أسف ع الإطاله


 السؤال وماذا نفعل عند صب سقف ويتحمله السقف الذى أسفله مضافا اليه وزن الشده الحشبيه والهزازات والعمال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وماذا نفعل عند صب عدد 2سقف واحياننا عدد 3 اسقف متتاليه فى مده زمنيه لاتزيد عن شهر وخصوصا فى المبانى البرجيه أى عند عدم اكتمال اجهاد الخرسانه المصبوبه الى مقاومتها بعد 28 يوم وبرغم ذلك تتحمل هذه الاسقف الاحمال فما هو السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.إسلام (25 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السؤال وماذا نفعل عند صب سقف ويتحمله السقف الذى أسفله مضافا اليه وزن الشده الحشبيه والهزازات والعمال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وماذا نفعل عند صب عدد 2سقف واحياننا عدد 3 اسقف متتاليه فى مده زمنيه لاتزيد عن شهر وخصوصا فى المبانى البرجيه أى عند عدم اكتمال اجهاد الخرسانه المصبوبه الى مقاومتها بعد 28 يوم وبرغم ذلك تتحمل هذه الاسقف الاحمال فما هو السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبل تحياتى



و الله يا هندسه هي حاجه غريبه بس أنا شفت بعيني مهندس مصمم التسليح السفلي safe عند 6أسياخ قطر 10 مم لقيتو غيرها و عملها 6 أسيخ قطر 12 مم

عندك حق إزاي كل أسبوع مثلا في العمارات السكنيه يصب سقف بالرغم إن الإجهاد موصلش لمقاومته 
أكيد فيه تفسير لحاجه زي كده , أشكرك بعمق


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 مارس 2011)

ومن الاخطاء عدم توضيح بعض التفاصيل الانشائيه لحديد التسليح فى البلاطه اللاكمريه والتى نحاول ذكرها تباعا وبرغم ذكر هذه التفاصيل فى مواضيع وروابط أخرى ولكنى سوف أجمعها والاضافه اليها فى هذا الرابط نظرا لاهميتها وخطورتها 
كما نرى فى الصوره التاليه هى لمسقط أفقى لجزء ركن من بلاطه لاكمريه يوضح الحديد الاضافى العلوى 
ولكن ما هى تفاصيل هذا الحديد هل ينتهى عند نهاية البلاطه أم يترك هكذا لاجتهاد مهندس التنفيذ أم للمقاول أم للحداد المسلح






هنا لابد من الرجوع للكود وتفاصيله لتفاصيل هذا الحديد المهمه جدا كما نرى فى الصوره التاليه والتى لابد للمهندس المصمم من توضيحها فى اللوحات الانشائيه ليزيل الاجتهادات فى عمل هذه التفاصيل 







مع العلم بأن الحديد العلوى للشبكه أو الحديد الاضافى العلوى لابد وأن يمتد بمقدار 65 مره قطر السيخ حتى يصبح على شكل شوكة كابولى كما يظهر ذلك فى الصوره السابقه 
وكما نرى ذلك بوضوح فى تفاصيل الكود المصرى فى الصوره التاليه








الحاله الثانيه فى حالة وجود كمرة ساقطه فى نهاية بلاطة السقف ( marginal beam) كما يلى









فلابد من امتداد الحديد العلوى للشبكه أو الحديد الاضافى العلوى بمقدار 65 مره قطر السيخ داخل الكمرة الساقطه حتى نضمن من فاعلية الحديد الاضافى العلوى من استمراريته كما جاء فى نتائج التحليل الانشائى سواء اليدوى أو على برنامج الساب أو السيف


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا م اسامة نوارة علي متابعة الأضافات و الردود علي الأعضاء في هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 مارس 2011)

*وهذه تفصيله فى البلاطه اللاكمريه ( Flat Slab) لرفق المناسيب فى البلاطه نفسها *
*



*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *وهذه تفصيله فى البلاطه اللاكمريه ( flat slab) لرفق المناسيب فى البلاطه نفسها *
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هذه التفصيلة بدون كمرة فرق مناسيب فهل هي الأفضل من وجهة نظر حضرتك لضمان استمرارية البلاطة ؟


----------



## m_sweedy (29 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> جزاكم الله حيرا على كلماتك الطيبه ونطمع منك أن تدلوا لنا بدلوك عن خبراتك وخصوصا فى مشروع كبير وخاص مثل مشروع مترو الانفاق وذكر لنا أهم الخبرات التى اكتسبتها فى هذا المشروع
> تقبل تحياتى



انا تحت امر حضرت طبعا لكن فى حدود عملى لا انا شغال مهندس جودة فانا بعيد تماما عن شغل التصميم وان شاء الله هاحاول اجهز موضوع مبسط عن طريقة تنفيذ مترو الانفاق مدعوما بالصور ورفعه على المنتدى​


----------



## تامر شهير (29 مارس 2011)

السيد المهندس أسامة نوارة ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
يرجى الاطلاع على ملف السيف المرفق أدناه ..
وفيه تم الغاء الكابولى 1.8 وعمل بدلا منه كابولى .8 م ...وعمل كمر ساقط على حدود المنشأ فى الاماكن المتاحة لذلك ..
لذلك يرجى الاطلاع .. مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أنى قد أخذت حمل الحائط موزع أيضا بقيمة .2 طن \م2

ولا أعرف لماذا الترخيم فى حالة ال dead أعلى منه فى حالة...cover 1
هل الخطأ فى ادخال الاحمال ام ماذا ؟؟
وأأسف جدا على الازعاج وبارك الله فى وقت حضرتك ..


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (31 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وعلى الاخص المهندس اسامة والمهندس حسان على هذا الشرح والتبسيط الاكثر من رائع؟وعلى فكرة انا تابعت الموضوع من البداية للنهايةة ولكن هناك نقطة عرج عليها المهندس حسان برنامج ال SAFE 12 ولكن ارجو ان يوضحها حالاات تراكب الاحمال " combination" وقال ان strength (ultimateهي المستخدمة دائما في حالة التصيميم وأما الحالات الاخرى service-normal+service initial+strength (ultimate) تستخدم في حالات مسبق الاجهاد......... هذه النقطة غير واضحةةةة

هناك نقطة اخرى حالة تركيب الاحمال الكود aci اوضح انه u1=1.4dl+1.7ll في بعض الحالات وفي بعض الحالات اوضح 1.2dl+1.6llفي حالات اخرى ارجو من المهندس حسان ان سمح وقته الاجابة على ذلك 

وهناك نقطة ثالثةة هي كيفية حساب حديد التسليح القص بقرب العمود ببرنامج SAFE 12 في حال عدم كفاية مقطع drop panal لتحقيق اجهادات الثقب 

وشكرا" للجميع*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 مارس 2011)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> *بارك الله فيكم وعلى الاخص المهندس اسامة والمهندس حسان على هذا الشرح والتبسيط الاكثر من رائع؟وعلى فكرة انا تابعت الموضوع من البداية للنهايةة ولكن هناك نقطة عرج عليها المهندس حسان برنامج ال safe 12 ولكن ارجو ان يوضحها حالاات تراكب الاحمال " combination" وقال ان strength (ultimateهي المستخدمة دائما في حالة التصيميم وأما الحالات الاخرى service-normal+service initial+strength (ultimate) تستخدم في حالات مسبق الاجهاد......... هذه النقطة غير واضحةةةة*​
> 
> 
> نظرا لغياب أستاذنا الكبير المهندس/ حسان2 هذه الايام عن المنتدى والذى ادعو الله أن يكون بخير وبصحه جيده وأن يعود الينا فى اقرب وقت
> ...


تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (5 أبريل 2011)

:28::28::28::28:جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع:28::28::28:


----------



## نبعة المدينة (12 أبريل 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ التوأم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اذا نظرنا الى البلاطه التاليه وهى عباره عن بلاطه لاكمريه (flat slab) محلوله على برنامج السيف 12 وتم عمل شريحه كل 1.00 متر فى الاتجاه الرأسى والاتجاه الافقى والواضح فى هذه الصوره هو العزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى والعزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى فماذا نجد :-
> 1- شكل وقيم العزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى أى فى الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطه (8.00م) أكبر من العزوم فى الاتجاه الرأسى أى فى الاتجاه القصير للبلاطه (6.00م) اذن ماذا سوف يتم فى حديد التسليح ؟؟
> ...


لماذا يا مهندس اسامه نقول فان البلاطه تتصرف هنا كأنها بلاطه عاديه (solid slab علماً انه في بعض الحالات فان في solid slab يكون المجاز الاكبر هو الرئيسي ( حديده هو السفلي )حيث يعتمد على المجاز مضروب في ثابت هو 0.76 أو 0.87 أو 1.0حسب الحاله هل هي مستمره من جهتين او من جهه واحده او مجاز لوحده .المهم هو ان تكون r>1


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أبريل 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> لماذا يا مهندس اسامه نقول فان البلاطه تتصرف هنا كأنها بلاطه عاديه (solid slab علماً انه في بعض الحالات فان في solid slab يكون المجاز الاكبر هو الرئيسي ( حديده هو السفلي )حيث يعتمد على المجاز مضروب في ثابت هو 0.76 أو 0.87 أو 1.0حسب الحاله هل هي مستمره من جهتين او من جهه واحده او مجاز لوحده .المهم هو ان تكون r>1


عندما تتصرف البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه (flat slab) يكون قيمة العزوم الكبيره فى هذه البلاطه فى الاتجاه القصير على عكس العاده وعكس سلوك هذه البلاطه اذن نحن أمام تصرف بلاطه عاديه Solid slab وهذا ما جاء من نتائج التحليل الانشائى للبلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه على برنامج السيف 12 للبلاطه التى نحن بصددها 
أما عن قيمة r>1 للبلاطه العاديه فهذا فى الحل اليدوى للبلاطه العاديه ولايوجد معه مشكله فى طريقه الحل اليدوى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (12 أبريل 2011)

ولكن هل يوجد سؤال محلول يدوي عن flat slab


----------



## نبعة المدينة (12 أبريل 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / خالد بوب
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> [/center]
> ​
> ...


ولكن نريد مثال محلول يدوياً يا مهندسنا نوارة الموقع


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أبريل 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> ولكن نريد مثال محلول يدوياً يا مهندسنا نوارة الموقع


أفضل مثال فى البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه قام بشرحها بالحل بالطرق اليدويه المهندس ياسر الليثى وفى الملف المرفق سوف نجد طرق الحل اليدوى وطرق حلها على حسب اشتراطات الكود المصرى والذى هو فيه الكثير من الكود البريطانى 
ولكن بالطبع فى البلاطات الغير منتظمه توجد مشاكل كثيره فى حل مثل هذا النوع من البلاطات بالطرق اليدويه ولذلك كان اثر برامج الكمبيوتر الحديثه مثل برنامج السيف والساب والايتابس قد سهلت كثيرا فى التحليل الدقيق وكذلك التصميم وكذلك حساب سهم الهبوط بنوعيه بدلا من الحل اليدوى ونحن هنا لمناقشه المشاكل فى استخدام الكمبيوتر والبرامج فى التحليل والتصميم الانشائى لهذه البلاطه وبما يتعارض مع المفهوم العام لخصائص البلاطه الفطريه 
http://www.multiupload.com/ZV09UFCPP6


----------



## نبعة المدينة (13 أبريل 2011)

نعم هذا التوضيح للمهندس ياسر سبق ان حملته ولكن لا يمكن فهمه بالشكل الصحيح الا اذا كان موجود مثال 
منتسبي المنتدى يريد مثال عن فلات سلاب يدمج الحل اليدوي مع البرامج وخاصه برنامج سيف خطوه ..خطوه وهو شيء مفيد جداً وينصح عن طريق الفيديو ..اطال الله عمرك 
اعذرني ..فان هذا النوع من البلاطات غير منتشر في الاردن وفلسطين وسوريا ولبنان وقليلين من يعرف به بالشكل الصحيح .
وسؤال آخر لما ذا لاتستعملون في مصر الربس ( الهوردي) فهو اسهل في التنفيذ وفي الاشراف وفي التصميم .وهو يكثر في بلاد الشام فلن يسألك الفني الموجود لا عن اين اضع الحديد السفلي واين العلوي. فمعروف بالبديهه وليس بحاجه الى تفاصيل معماريه ولسنا بحاجه الى التشييك على قوى القص الثاقب PUNCHING SHEAR وان وجود الجسور المخفيه.وعدم وجود جسور ساقطه يجعله سهل بالتنفيذ ويتم التعامل مع المجازات (البواكي ) SPAN في التصميم ببساطه ودون تقييد في التصميم مهما كان التفاوت بينها .
وهو يختلف عن الفلات سلاب حيث يقيدنا كثيراً والذي ينصح بان يكون المجاز الاول اقصر من المجاز (الباكيه ) الثاني وان التفاوت في الباكيات spans يجب ان لايزيد عن 10 % حتى يصبح ذو جدوى اقتصاديه .اما الربس فلا يوجد تقييد مثل هذا كما انه عازل جيد ..ننصحكم في مصر بالاكثار من هذا النوع من العقدات( اهوردي ). ولهذا فان الفلات سلاب لايتم عمله هنا الا نادراً ..فلهذا تكثر اسالتنا عن هذا النوع .وشكراً.


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أبريل 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> نعم هذا التوضيح للمهندس ياسر سبق ان حملته ولكن لا يمكن فهمه بالشكل الصحيح الا اذا كان موجود مثال
> منتسبي المنتدى يريد مثال عن فلات سلاب يدمج الحل اليدوي مع البرامج وخاصه برنامج سيف خطوه ..خطوه وهو شيء مفيد جداً وينصح عن طريق الفيديو ..اطال الله عمرك
> اعذرني ..فان هذا النوع من البلاطات غير منتشر في الاردن وفلسطين وسوريا ولبنان وقليلين من يعرف به بالشكل الصحيح .
> وسؤال آخر لما ذا لاتستعملون في مصر الربس ( الهوردي) فهو اسهل في التنفيذ وفي الاشراف وفي التصميم .وهو يكثر في بلاد الشام فلن يسألك الفني الموجود لا عن اين اضع الحديد السفلي واين العلوي. فمعروف بالبديهه وليس بحاجه الى تفاصيل معماريه ولسنا بحاجه الى التشييك على قوى القص الثاقب PUNCHING SHEAR وان وجود الجسور المخفيه.وعدم وجود جسور ساقطه يجعله سهل بالتنفيذ ويتم التعامل مع المجازات (البواكي ) SPAN في التصميم ببساطه ودون تقييد في التصميم مهما كان التفاوت بينها .
> وهو يختلف عن الفلات سلاب حيث يقيدنا كثيراً والذي ينصح بان يكون المجاز الاول اقصر من المجاز (الباكيه ) الثاني وان التفاوت في الباكيات spans يجب ان لايزيد عن 10 % حتى يصبح ذو جدوى اقتصاديه .اما الربس فلا يوجد تقييد مثل هذا كما انه عازل جيد ..ننصحكم في مصر بالاكثار من هذا النوع من العقدات( اهوردي ). ولهذا فان الفلات سلاب لايتم عمله هنا الا نادراً ..فلهذا تكثر اسالتنا عن هذا النوع .وشكراً.


 المشكله فى هذه البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه أنه وكما هو موجود فى شرح المهندس ياسر الليثى مثاليه فى كل شئ الاعمده تكون على مديول (محاور) منتظمه واذا رجعنا الى أى مرجع علمى نفس الشئ سوف نجد أن الامثله منتظمه للاسقف ولذلك عند الحل فنجد أن النتائج متطابقه تقريبا مع ماجاء فى الكود المصرى أو اذا تم التحليل بالكود البريطانى أو الكود الامريكى لان الكود المصرى منقول عن الكود البريكانى والامريكى كما هو الحال لجميع الكودات العربيه 
لذلك فهذه البلاطه أكثر استخدامها فى جراجات السيارات وفى المستودعات والمخازن وجميع المنشأت المنتظمة الشكل لانها تكون مثاليه قى هذه الاحوال 
ولكن مع وجود برامج الكمبيوتر اللازمه للتحليل الانشائى بدأ يتسع استخدامها على نطاق واسع فى التحليل الصحيح والتصميم أيضا للبلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه وبعد أن كان يتحايل المهندس الانشائى فى تصميم هذه البلاطه للمبانى السكنيه والتى تكون فى الغالب غير منتظمة الشكل بعمل شرائح تمر بالاعمده مائله مثل الكمرات المدفونه فى البلاطه الهوردى وهذه الشرائح التى تسمى (column strip) وبعد عمل هذه الشرائح فى الاتجاهيين يتبقى الجزء الداخلى من البلاطه ويكون هو (feild strip) وهى شبيه الاعصاب والبلوك الطوب فى البلاطه الهوردى 
اذا هناك تشابه كبير بين البلاطه الهوردى ذات الكمرات المدفونه والبلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه 
وللمعلوميه أننا يجب عمل تحقق انشائى من PUNCHING SHEAR فى تصميم الكمرات المدفونه للبلاطه الهوردى ولكن كثير من المهندسين يهملوا هذا التحقق وغالبا يكون امن نظرا لوجود حديد تكسيح فى الكمرات المدفونه وكذلك وجود الكانات فى هذه الكمرات واذا نظرنا وقارنا بين ذلك والبلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه نجد أن الكود الامريكى والبريطانى يقاوم PUNCHING SHEAR باستخدام الكانات (links or studs) أى نفس الكانات الموجوده فى البلاطه الهوردى
وأهم مايميز البلاطه الفطريه اللاكمريه هو سهولة تنفيذها فى محببه للمقاوليين لسرعة تنفيذها كما أنها شائعة الاستخدام فى المبانى العاليه البرجيه لان البرنامج الزمنى لهذه المشاريع مهم جدا لاستثمار المشروع وبالتالى عامل الزمن مهم جدا بالرغم من أن هذه البلاطه سيئه فى دراسة الرياح والزلازل 
وللمعلوميه يمكن حل البلاطه الهوردى ونتعامل معها على انها بلاطه فطريه لاكمريه كما ذكرت سابقا كما يلى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214658-7.html#post1823575


----------



## خخخخخخخخخ (1 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اذا تفضلتم لي سؤال واحد
وهو عن العزوم السالبة المتكونة في الكمرات الغير مستمرة وهذا نتيجة التحليل برنامج السيف


----------



## خخخخخخخخخ (1 مايو 2011)

صورة العزوم علي الكمرات


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (13 يونيو 2011)

المشاركات الموجوده بصفحه 19 وصفحه 20 بدءا من المشاركه رقم 187 التي تتناول التحدث عن سقف فلات سلاب 
الوضع الحالي انه تم صب سقف بلاطه السقف بسمك 30 سم وتسليح سفلي 6 قطر 16 فرش وغطاء وتسليح علوي 5 قطر 12 فرش وغطاء مع الاخذ بالاعتبار الحديد العلوي الاضافي علي الاعمده 
وكذلك تسليح سفلي في منتصف البحور كما هو مرفق بعد الانتهاء من الصب وفك الشده بعد 15 يوم وجد الاتي 
وجود شروخ رفيعه بالاتجاه الطولي للبلاطه وكذلك وجود سهم هبوط للبلاطه من منتصف البحر بمقدار 4 سم الي 5 سم 
ووجود شروخ بسيطه فوق الاعمده وكذلك بين الخط الواصل من العمود للعمود لكنها رفيعه جدا 
ولوحظ أيضا وجود الكافر باع الحديد العلوي 7 سم لان الخرسانه ( مطبله ) في أجزاء فوق الاعمده 
مرفق لوحه انشائيه وكذلك صوره تعبيريه للوضع الحالي







الصوره الاولي هي لوحه التصميم 
الصوره الثانيه تبين الوضع الحالي وأماكن الشروخ والهبوط 
المطلوب الان تفسير ماذا حدث للبلاطه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مصطفى كريم (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الى المهندس eng_m7mdgmal 
بالنسبة للمشروع اللى حضرتك قمت بدراسته مع المهندس اسامة ......كنت عايز أسأل.....
متى حدث للسقف هذه المشكلة وهل اتبعت ما قاله لك المهندس اسامة
بالنسبة للشروخ هل هى اسفل البلاطة ام فى الاعلى......
كيف يكون سمك الكفر 7 سم ........
وما هى قيمة عرض الشرخ وعمقه
واخيرا ارجو من المهندس اسامة ان يقوم بالرد على هذه المشكلة لان هذا السقف انا كنت متابعه من اول لما حضرتك بعته على المنتدى فأرجو ان يستمر النقاش لكى تعم الفائدة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
.


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 يونيو 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> الوضع الحالي انه تم صب سقف بلاطه السقف بسمك 30 سم وتسليح سفلي 6 قطر 16 فرش وغطاء وتسليح علوي 5 قطر 12 فرش وغطاء مع الاخذ بالاعتبار الحديد العلوي الاضافي علي الاعمده
> وكذلك تسليح سفلي في منتصف البحور كما هو مرفق بعد الانتهاء من الصب وفك الشده بعد 15 يوم وجد الاتي
> وجود شروخ رفيعه بالاتجاه الطولي للبلاطه وكذلك وجود سهم هبوط للبلاطه من منتصف البحر بمقدار 4 سم الي 5 سم
> ووجود شروخ بسيطه فوق الاعمده وكذلك بين الخط الواصل من العمود للعمود لكنها رفيعه جدا
> ...


الاخ المهندس/ eng_m7mdgmal
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا نحن أمام مشكله كبيره وليست صغيره ومتداخل فيها أكثر من موضوع لان حدوث شروخ بالسقف بمجرد فك الشده الخشبيه ليس بالموضوع البسيط ولكن لنبدأ بالدراسه كما يلى ان شاء الله :-
1- هناك دراسة مكتبيه تعتمد على دراسة المنشأ من اللوحات ومدى الخطأ فى التصميم الانشائى من عدمه ولابد من توافر اللوحات الانشائيه والمعماريه وكذلك الجسه الخاصه بالموقع 
2- الدراسة الثانيه وتعتمد على الموقع للتحقق من مطابقة الطبيعه للوحات من أبعاد ومحاور بين الاعمده وكذلك قطاعات الاعمده والبلاطات وكل عنصر انشائى تم تنفيذه كذلك لابد من عمل اختبارات اخرى من عمل اختبار core test لتحديد مدى تحقق اجهاد الخرسانه وكذلك اخذ عينه من الحديد المنفذ للتحقق من اجهادات حديد التسليح وكذلك التحقق من مقدار الغطاء الخرسانى المنفذ فى الطبيعه وكذلك التحقق من حديد التسليح المنفذ فى الطبيعه ومدى تطابقه مع اللوحات الانشائيه وذلك بازالة الغطاء الخرسانى لبعض الاماكن للتحق من اقطار ونوعية الحديد وكذلك العدد
كذلك هل هذا هو أول سقف أم تم أسقف أخرى ولم يحدث بها مشاكل وكذلك هل تم تحميل هذا السقف بسقف اعلاه مثلا ؟؟؟
بعد عمل كل هذه المواضيع يمكن أن تتبلور الصوره ويتضح السبب الرئيسى لهذه الشروخ ويكون الحكم النهائى واضح لسبب هذه الشروخ 
مادون ذلك فى اجتهادات قد تكون أحد الاسباب 
ومن خلال النظره السريعه على السقف لتحديد وعمل اجتهاد لمعرفة أسباب هذه الشروخ اجد الاتى :-
1- ذكرت أن تسليح البلاطه السفلى هو عدد 6أسياخ قطر 16 مم فرش وغطاء مع أن اللوحات تقول أن التسليح السفلى هو 6أسياخ قطر 12 مم فرش وغطاء
2- فى الاماكن التى تم فيها الشروخ نجد أن بحر البلاطه (span) = 10.50متر أى أن سمك البلاطه = 10.50/32= 33 سم والتصميم 30 سم أى احتمال وجود خطأ فى التصميم 
3- اى مهندس مصمم أو مشرف لابد أن يقوم بعمل حسابات سريعه للبلاطه التى يقوم بتصميمها أو بالاشراف عليها وبطرق تقريبيه حتى لوتم تصميم ذلك بأى برنامج لان الحس الهندسى أهم من البرنامج نفسه فلو عملنا حسابات سريعه للبلاطه نجد الاتى 
1- الحمل الحى = 200 * 1.60 =320 كجم/م2
2- الغطاء(التشطيبات) = 150*1.40 = 210 كجم/م2
3- البلاطه 30سم = 0.30*2.50*1000*1.4=1050 كجم/م2
4- حمل الحائط كحمل موزع = 350*1.4 = 490 كجم/م2
اجمالى الاحمال = 320+210+1050+490= 2070 كجم/م2 = 2.070طن/م2
العزوم = 2.070*10.5*10.5/8= 28.53طن/متر طولى
العزوم نتيجة الاستمرايه والحديد علوى وسفلى = 28.53*0.80*0.80=18.25طن/متر طولى 
وبتصميم القطاع على هذا العزم نجد أن سمك البلاطه غير امن وكذلك حديد التسليح الاضافى غير امن أى أن التصميم غير امن 
والى لقاء اخر لدراسة اسباب أخرى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (26 يونيو 2011)

المهندس الموقر اسامه نواره بعد التحيه 
لك الشكر علي المتابعه


> 1- ذكرت أن تسليح البلاطه السفلى هو عدد 6أسياخ قطر 16 مم فرش وغطاء مع أن اللوحات تقول أن التسليح السفلى هو 6أسياخ قطر 12 مم فرش وغطاء


التسليح الفعلي هو 6 قطر 12 فرش وغطاء سفلي و5 قطر 12 فرش وغطا علوي 


> 2- فى الاماكن التى تم فيها الشروخ نجد أن بحر البلاطه (span) = 10.50متر أى أن سمك البلاطه = 10.50/32= 33 سم والتصميم 30 سم أى احتمال وجود خطأ فى التصميم


كيف يكون البحر 10.50 وازاي انا بحسب سمك البلاطه التقريبي علي اساس البحر الكبير ؟؟؟؟ 
والجزء اللي حدث له الترخيم والشروخ مضاف له حديد تسليح سفلي وعلوي كما هو مبين في الخرائط 
لكن للاسف لم يتم وضع لا الحديد السفلي ولا العلوي وللاسف الشديد مفيش اشراف من جهتي علي التنفيذ 
وللاسف ايضا لم يتم تنفيذ اي كمره ساقطه من الموجوده في تسليح السقف وكذلك لم يتم عمل ( أظافر ) للحديد في نهايه البلاطات وكذلك لم يتم عمل تحديب للشده أثناء التنفيذ وكذلك تم صبه الاعمده بعد السقف بيومين ومن ثم شدوا السقف الجديد بعدها بفتره أقل من اسبوع مع ابقاء شده السقف محل الدراسه ؟؟؟؟
هذا ما عرفته فيما بعد 
السؤال كيف يتم تفادي هذه المشكله وما هو حلها في الوقت الحالي ؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يونيو 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> المهندس الموقر اسامه نواره بعد التحيه
> لك الشكر علي المتابعه
> التسليح الفعلي هو 6 قطر 12 فرش وغطاء سفلي و5 قطر 12 فرش وغطا علوي
> 
> ...


لن اعلق عن أسباب حدوث المشكله لان وضح أن لها أسباب رئيسيه فى التنفيذ وأسباب اخرى فى التصميم 
ولكن كيف يمكن معالجة ذلك أو ماهو القرار الذى يمكن أن يتخذه المهندس:-
1- معنى حدوث شروخ بعد الصب ب 15 يوم أن هنالك سهم هبوط كبير أكبر من المسموح وأنه يوجد عيب فى كمية وعدد حديد التسليح الاساسى فى هذا الجزء من البلاطه 
2- لابد لى كمهندس سوف أعطى قرار عن هذا المبنى ومدى سلامته أن اشك فى كل العناصر المنفذه وبالتالى لابد من مطابقة الرسومات الانشائيه بالطبيعه كما ذكرت فى المشاركه السابقه 
3-لابد من اخذ عينة قلب خرسانى core test عن طريق مختبر فى الاجزاء المختلفه من المنشأ المنفذ وكذلك مختبر تحليل التربه لمراجعة اجهاد وتطابق اجهاد التربه على الطبيعه
4- لابد من اعادة الدراسه الانشائيه الكامله على حسب المعطيات المتوفره من الدراسه فى الموقع ومختبر الخرسانه لتحديد الاماكن الغير امنه من المنشأ
5- بناءا على الدراسه المكتبيه يمكن عمل تدعيم باستخدام الحديد steel كأحد الحلول فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن تدعيم الجزء من البلاطه التى حدث بها شروخ وكأنها غير موجوده بتحويل السقف من خرسانى الى steel وذلك بعمل كمرات رئيسيه وثانويه واضافة تدعيم للاعمده للتحميل عليها 
بالطبع يتوقف قرار الحل على حالة المبنى كما قد يكون ذلك متوقف عل المالك ومدى قابليته للحل لان بعض الحلول قد تكون التكسير ولكن لايرغب بعض الملاك فى هذا الحل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الشروخ الموجوده عباره عن شعيرات رفيعه وليس شرخ (بمعني شرخ ) ولكن احتمال زيادتها مع حدوث الترخيم بعد ذلك 
وضعنا جميع الحلول الموجوده في الموضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203321.html
للمهندس المشرف ( جهه التنفيذ ) وهو صاحب القرار والله الموفق 
نرجع لنقطه الشرح ألا وهي اسباب حدوث المشكله ؟ وماذا يمكن عمله لتفادي هذا الخطأ في الاسقف التاليه ؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 يونيو 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> الشروخ الموجوده عباره عن شعيرات رفيعه وليس شرخ (بمعني شرخ ) ولكن احتمال زيادتها مع حدوث الترخيم بعد ذلك
> وضعنا جميع الحلول الموجوده في الموضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203321.html
> للمهندس المشرف ( جهه التنفيذ ) وهو صاحب القرار والله الموفق
> نرجع لنقطه الشرح ألا وهي اسباب حدوث المشكله ؟ وماذا يمكن عمله لتفادي هذا الخطأ في الاسقف التاليه ؟؟؟


بالنسبه لبلاطه لاكمريه يتم استخدامها لتغطى span 10.50m فهذا من الناحيه الاقتصاديه غير مستحب لانه المفروض سمك البلاطه 33 سم وكذلك سوف نحصل على حديد تسليح عالى وبالتالى الافضل هو استخدام بلاطه هوردى لتقليل الاوزان وسوف نحصل على سقف اقتصادى وكذلك قطاعات للاعمده والاساسات مناسبه واقتصاديه 
بالنسبه للشروخ الحاليه فطبعا الموضوع لايستهان به لاننا مازلنا فى المراحل الاولى من عمر المبنى فلم يتم تحميل السقف بالحوائط أو التشطيبات أو الاحمال الحيه والتى معها سوف تزيد هذه الشروح ولااحد يستطيع تحديد مدى الخطوره على ذلك من زياده فى الشروخ أو حدوث انهيار للاسقف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (27 يونيو 2011)

المهندس اسامه نواره بعد التحيه 
لا أستطيع أن أجد أن بحر البحر 10.50 في المخطط وهذه صوره توضح المقاسات الموجوده 
حيث ان جزء السلم بالكامل من الحوائط الخرسانه خارجي وداخلي كما هو مبين





وشكرا علي المتابعه


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (5 يوليو 2011)

حرام عليكم كل دى معلومات كانت مستخبة فين دى 
اللهم اجزى كل مهندس اعطى معلومة خيرا يارب العالمين


----------



## مهندس محمد سرور (6 يوليو 2011)

وعندي سؤال


أسامه نواره قال:


> ومن الاخطاء فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه هو الاهمال فى تصميم الاعمده نفسها التى تحمل هذه البلاطه من عزوم متولده على هذه الاعمده من ارتكاز البلاطه مباشرة على الاعمده بالاضافه الى الحمل الرأسى بالطبع والتى اشترط فيها الكود الايقل عرض العمود عن 30 سم وهذا الشرط فى الكود المصرى فقط حيث لايوجد فى الكودات الاخرى هذا الشرط ثم تم تعديل هذا الشرط فى الاصدارات الحديثه من الكود المصرى الى أنه يمكن أن يقل عرض العمود الحامل للبلاطه اللاكمريه عن 30 سم اذا تم الاخذ فى الاعتبار العزوم المتولده على هذا العمود فى تصميم العمود نفسه
> هذا وقد تم مناقشة هذا الموضوع بوضوح أكثر على هذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215222.html


----------



## مهندس محمد سرور (6 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتوا ياخواني الاعزاء
انا عندي مشكلة في الحوائط انا بدخلها على الفلات سلاب على برنامج الساب ان انا بعمل كمرة وهمية بابعاد صغيرة جدا وبضيف عليها الحمل الموزع الي انا حسبه على المتر الطولي ده صحيح ولا مش صحيح
وعندي سؤال اخر كثافة الطوب في السعودية باخده كام وياريت حد يحسبلي حائط بارتفاع 4.2 هيكون وزنه كام على المتر الطولي لان انا مش واثق في النتائج وانتو عارفين ان وزن الحائط لو زاد او كان غلط بيفرق في النتائج كتير جدا


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 يوليو 2011)

مهندس محمد سرور قال:


> لو سمحتوا ياخواني الاعزاء
> انا عندي مشكلة في الحوائط انا بدخلها على الفلات سلاب على برنامج الساب ان انا بعمل كمرة وهمية بابعاد صغيرة جدا وبضيف عليها الحمل الموزع الي انا حسبه على المتر الطولي ده صحيح ولا مش صحيح
> وعندي سؤال اخر كثافة الطوب في السعودية باخده كام وياريت حد يحسبلي حائط بارتفاع 4.2 هيكون وزنه كام على المتر الطولي لان انا مش واثق في النتائج وانتو عارفين ان وزن الحائط لو زاد او كان غلط بيفرق في النتائج كتير جدا


 يمكنك مراجعة هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174076-19.html#post1523819
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المقاول الكبير (9 يوليو 2011)

انا كمقاول اتعودت انى افرش الباكيه على القصير واعتقد ان دا مش غلط وفيه كلام مهندسين اثبت كده


----------



## العراقي الهلالي (2 أغسطس 2011)

هل يستطيع احد ان يرسلي طريقة تنفيذ القباب العباسية في المساجد وكيف يتم ضبطها بطريقة عملية عندما يتم البناء على حلقة دائرية من الكونكريت المسلح ثم البناء بالطابوق مع الشكر وعلى عنواني البريدي 

**********


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس عامر قال:


> عيد سعيد للجميع
> لدي تصميم منشا مكونة من فلات سلاب وعندي برنامج اكسل باستخراج وتاكيد ال punching shear واحتاج معرفة معطيات القيم vu بالنتائج ايتاب يعن يمن اين استخرجه بالجداول العرض؟
> وهل هي قوة القص للسقف او للعمود؟ وكذلك الحال للعزوم هل هي للعمود ام للسقف؟
> ارجو من لديه الاجابة ان لايبخل علينا ويشرح ذلك للفائدة الجميع


على حسب الكود المصرى 2006 للخرسانه فان حساب قيمة اجهاد الاختراق punching shear للبلاطه اللاكمريه يعتمد على قيمة قوة الثقب المؤثره على القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه وكذلك على العزوم المؤثره على القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه لاجهاد الثقب لذلك يتم عمل الاتى لحساب اجهاد الثقب على القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه من قوة الثقب + العزوم من برنامج الايتابس أو الساب:-
1- حسب الكود المصرى وهو منقول من الكود الامريكى فان القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه لاجهاد الثقب يكون على مسافة (d/2) من وجه العمود(فى الكود البريطانى القطاع الحرج على مسافة 1.5d) لذلك يتم تصميم العمود اولا على قيمة رد الفعل للاسقف من برنامج الايتابس وتحديد قطاع العمود من طول وعرض ويتم اعتبار اقل ابعاد للعمود فى حالة القص فى قطاع العمود فى الادوار المتكرره
2- يتم حساب المساحة الافقيه من البلاطه اعلى العمود وهى حاصل ضرب (طول العمود + d)*(عرض العمود + d) ويتم ضربها فى كثافة الاحمال المؤثره على البلاطه وتشمل (وزن البلاطه+الاحمال الحيه+حمل الحوائط +حمل تشطيبات الارضيات)
3- قيمة قوه الاختراق المؤثره على القطاع الحرج من البلاطه على بعد d/2 = رد فعل العمود(reaction for column) والذى يتم الحصول عليه من برنامج الايتابس مطروحا منه قيمة الاحمال المحسوبه فى الخطوه رقم 2
4- من المعروف ان تمثيل العمود فى برنامج الايتابس والساب يكون عباره عن نقطه (point) ولكن لايجاد قيمة العزوم المؤثره على القطاع الحرج من البلاطه يكون ذلك لقيمة العزوم فى البلاطه (M11&M22) وتكون هذه القيمة على بعد (d/2) لذلك يتم الاستعانه بأبعاد shell لتحديد المسافه من مركز العمود لايجاد قيم العزوم ويمكن استخدام section cut على بعد d/2لايجاد قيم العزوم الافقيه والرأسيه وبالطبع هذه العزوم المؤثره على القطاع الحرج للبلاطه الناتجه من الاحمال المؤثره على البلاطه وليس لها علاقه بالعزوم على العمود
يفضل استخدام برنامج السيف 12 لحساب اجهاد الثقب لانه يمكن رسم قطاع العمود بأبعاده الاصليه وليس كنقطه كما يمكن ايجاد قيمة العزوم على بعد d/2 بعمل شريحه strips راسيه وافقيه على بعد d/2 لايجاد قيمة العزوم M11- M22
5- بعد ايجاد قيمة قوة القص المؤثره على القطاع الحرج من البلاطه وكذلك العزوم فى الاتجاه الافقى M11 والراسى M22 يمكن تكملة الحل على ملف الاكسل او الاستعانه بالكود لايجاد اجهادات الثقب النهائيه المؤثره على القطاع 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## احمدالزيادي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

هل هناك كتاب او اي شيء يثبت هذا الكلام بمعادلات


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2011)

احمدالزيادي قال:


> هل هناك كتاب او اي شيء يثبت هذا الكلام بمعادلات





احمدالزيادي قال:


> *اشكر اخوه على هذا المجهود المبذول من قبلهم لرفع مستوى المهندس العربي*


اولا اشكرك على حرصك على معرفة مصدر كيفية حساب وايجاد قيم قوة الثقب والعزوم المؤثره على القطاع لايجاد اجهادات الثقب النهائيه المؤثره على القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه اللاكمريه وهو للعلم موجود فى برنامج السيف12 نفسه عليك فقط الدخول على قائمة ال help -- documentation-- vefification-desigin BS8110-97RC punching shear example--desigin BS8110-97
مرفق ملف سيف12 تم عمله وهو الموجود فى ال help لايجاد قيم العزوم 
تقبل نحياتى


----------



## م.إسلام (1 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> على حسب الكود المصرى 2006 للخرسانه فان حساب قيمة اجهاد الاختراق punching shear للبلاطه اللاكمريه يعتمد على قيمة قوة الثقب المؤثره على القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه وكذلك على العزوم المؤثره على القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه لاجهاد الثقب لذلك يتم عمل الاتى لحساب اجهاد الثقب على القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه من قوة الثقب + العزوم من برنامج الايتابس أو الساب:-
> 1- حسب الكود المصرى وهو منقول من الكود الامريكى فان القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه لاجهاد الثقب يكون على مسافة (d/2) من وجه العمود(فى الكود البريطانى القطاع الحرج على مسافة 1.5d) لذلك يتم تصميم العمود اولا على قيمة رد الفعل للاسقف من برنامج الايتابس وتحديد قطاع العمود من طول وعرض ويتم اعتبار اقل ابعاد للعمود فى حالة القص فى قطاع العمود فى الادوار المتكرره
> 2- يتم حساب المساحة الافقيه من البلاطه اعلى العمود وهى حاصل ضرب (طول العمود + d)*(عرض العمود + d) ويتم ضربها فى كثافة الاحمال المؤثره على البلاطه وتشمل (وزن البلاطه+الاحمال الحيه+حمل الحوائط +حمل تشطيبات الارضيات)
> 3- قيمة قوه الاختراق المؤثره على القطاع الحرج من البلاطه على بعد d/2 = رد فعل العمود(reaction for column) والذى يتم الحصول عليه من برنامج الايتابس مطروحا منه قيمة الاحمال المحسوبه فى الخطوه رقم 2
> ...



الله يكرمك و يعزك يا بشمهندس اسامه


----------



## anass81 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

الموضوع أكثر من ممتاز , وهو يستحق التثبيت 

ملاحظة : قمت بحذف المشاركات غير المفيدة او التي تحتوي عبارات شكر حتى لا تتشتت المعلومات من بعد إذن الزملاء الكرام


----------



## luaywaqqad (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الموضوع أكثر من ممتاز , وهو يستحق التثبيت
> 
> ملاحظة : قمت بحذف المشاركات غير المفيدة او التي تحتوي عبارات شكر حتى لا تتشتت المعلومات من بعد إذن الزملاء الكرام


الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس أنس على التثبيت والشكر اصلا للمهندس الغائب وهو الاب الروحى والعلامه الكبير لهذا المنتدى
وهو المهندس حسان2 والذى ادعو الله ان يعود الينا ولكن اعلم ان الظروف الحاليه فى بلدنا العزيزه سوريا هى السبب وادعو الله ان يفرج الهم قريبا ان شاء الله
وللمعلوميه هذا الرابط تم نسخه فى اكثر من منتدى وللاسف الكثير من هذه المنتديات تم نسب هذا الرابط لهم كما تم عمله ملف pdf
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## anass81 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس أنس على التثبيت والشكر اصلا للمهندس الغائب وهو الاب الروحى والعلامه الكبير لهذا المنتدى
> وهو المهندس حسان2 والذى ادعو الله ان يعود الينا ولكن اعلم ان الظروف الحاليه فى بلدنا العزيزه سوريا هى السبب وادعو الله ان يفرج الهم قريبا ان شاء الله
> وللمعلوميه هذا الرابط تم نسخه فى اكثر من منتدى وللاسف الكثير من هذه المنتديات تم نسب هذا الرابط لهم كما تم عمله ملف pdf
> تقبل تحياتى


 
السلام عليكم

اخي أسامة , هناك الكثير من المنتديات التي سرقت وما زالت تسرق من منتدانا وحاولنا كإدارة مراسلتهم عدة مرات ولكن دون جدوى
ولكنني وصلت الى قناعة أن الله عز وجل يأبى إلا أن يكسب الأجر المضاعف لصاحب العلم من خلال هذه السرقة من المنتديات الأخرى وهذا هو القصد من مشاركاتنا

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## محمود عبده 2010 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

ولكن ما المقصود بسهم الهبوط تفصيليا واذا كنت بحلل بالساب ما هو اقصى هبوط مسموح به


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس عامر قال:


> شكري الكبير اليك يا اخي العزيز وعلى هذا الجواب الوافي وبالصراحة هي تقييم ممتاز ويبقى سؤال اخير لو تكرمت بالاجابة عليه وهو هل تاخذ قيم العزوم بالاشارات او بدون الاشارات؟وسارفق اليك الملف اكسيل لكي تعطيني الجواب الاخير واكون شاكرا لك اخي العزيز.


بالطبع اشارات هذه العزوم سالبه لانها اعلى الاعمده سواء اعمده طرفيه او داخليه وطريقة الحساب للاجهادات النهائيه طويله وموجوده فى الامثله المحلوله فى برنامج السيف 12 للكود الامريكى وهو نفس حسابات الكود المصرى وكذلك للكود البريطانى ايضا كما أنه يوجد ملفات جاهزه لحساب اجهادات الثقب النهائيه مثل برنامج المهندس محمود زغلل وهو موجود بالمنتدى وقمت بتنزيله فى هذه المشاركه هذا اذا كنت تعمل على برنامج الساب والايتابس وفى برنامج المهندس زغلل يتم ادخال قيم العزوم بدون اشاره اى عزوم موجبه لانه تم تصميم البرنامج على ذلك
أما اذا كنت تعمل على برنامج السيف 12 فأنت لاتحتاج لهذه الحسابات لان برامج السيف يقوم بالتحقق من قدرة تحمل القطاع الحرج (capacity ratio) لاجهادت الثقب مباشرة الناتجه من الاحمال الرأسيه والعزوم سواء فى الاتجاه الافقى أو الاتجاه الرأسى وهذه من احدى ميزات برنامج السيف 12والغير موجوده فى اى برنامج اخر 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود عبده 2010 قال:


> ولكن ما المقصود بسهم الهبوط تفصيليا واذا كنت بحلل بالساب ما هو اقصى هبوط مسموح به


للمعلوميه هذا السؤال تم الاجابه عليه فى هذا الرابط ولكن بالطبع نظرا لكثرة صفحات الرابط فيمكن ان يصاب احد منا بالملل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207901-5.html#post2003196
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (6 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا اشكرك على حرصك على معرفة مصدر كيفية حساب وايجاد قيم قوة الثقب والعزوم المؤثره على القطاع لايجاد اجهادات الثقب النهائيه المؤثره على القطاع الحرج فى البلاطه اللاكمريه وهو للعلم موجود فى برنامج السيف12 نفسه عليك فقط الدخول على قائمة ال help -- documentation-- vefification-desigin BS8110-97RC punching shear example--desigin BS8110-97
> مرفق ملف سيف12 تم عمله وهو الموجود فى ال help لايجاد قيم العزوم
> تقبل نحياتى


H
السيد اسامه 
اولاً نشكرك على معلوماتك 
ثانياً نحن نطمع بكرمك لو اعطيتنا مثال عن TOW WAY وعن الربس وان تبدأ به خطوه خطوه على برنامج السيف
فمثلاً كيف نتعامل مع الجسر الساقط هل هو منفصل عن العقده (نعرف ان البلاطه ترتكز عليه ) ولكن هناك جزء متداخل .فلماذا دائماً يفترض الكثير ان الجسر (الكمره) مستطيله وهي لا في الاقع ولا حسابياً ليست كذلك .بالأحرى يجب ان تكون الكمره اذا كانت في الوسط على شكل T او على شكل L اذا كانت طرفيه بمعنى انه نطبق الكود مثلاً ألأمريكي في قيمة b
b<L/4....16hf.....s+b والسؤال هل انه في حالة الكمره الوسطيه لو انني افترضتها على شكل مستطيل هل ان البرنامج يحسب قيمة bلوحده وهل هناك طريقه ليحسبها ...لم يذكر احداً في كل المنتديات عن ذلك ولم يعيرها اهتمام .(وسؤال عند قلب هذا الجسر كيف ستصبح b هل منها فائده للحديد العلوي b <bflange كيف اننا نتاكد ان برنامج سيف يأخذ كل القضايا ولو اعطيتنا مثال ويكون على كل الحالات 
كما ان هناك خانه في تعريف الكمره define beam عند الخانه الثانيه لم يتطرق لها احد 
Flanged dimention automatic from slab properties فهل لها علاقه بما اقول (تحديد عرض الفلانج ) ومتى نستعملها .
الكل يحاول ان يشعب الحوار الا انه يستحسن ان يكون هناك مثال وان نناقش في صلب برنامج سيف وما دور كل اشاره فيه .
كما ان الملف الذي ارفقته لنا ومشكراً عليه يفتح على safe 12.3.1وان الكثير يوجد النسخه القديمه بمعنى ذلك لو تكرمت ان يتم الحفظ على vertion اقدم شويه من الذي بحوزتك.الموجود هو safe12.3
والذي يحيرني ايضاً هو عند تعريف ألأعمده وخانة including automatic zone
ألاحظ عند تفعيلها كل شيء ينقلب على عقب خاصه بالنسبه punching shearحيث اجد ان قوى القص الثاقب تزداد بشكل كبير مما اضطر الى زياة سماكة البلاطه .حتى يصبح آمن .ولم يتطرق أحد الى ذلك 
وسؤال أخر عن marginal beam في البرنامج هل نضعه مستطيل ام على شكل T واذا وضعته على شكل مستطيل هل البرنامج يعتبر هذه الكمره الساقطه جزء من البلاطه .وافترض انني اريده مقلوب (معروف انه يجب ان يكون ساقط ضعف ارتفاع البلاطه) وكيف يحسب البرنامج عرض الكمره هل هي B FLANGE ام التي اعطيها للبرنامج (طبعاً في حالة انني افترضت MARGINAL BEAM مستطيل .
لقد تابعتكم خطوه بخطوه وقرأت كل مقالاتكم ومشاركات الزملاء والتي اثرت الموضوع .ولقد استفدت الكثير صحيح انه ارهاق كبير(حيث انه يكون بعد شغل في الورش وبعد صراعي مع المقاولين والصنايعيه. لكننا يجب ان نضاهي ألأمم ونتقدم وخاصه بعد الربيع العربي الذي اثلج صدور ألأمه فقد آن ألأوان لنهوض هذه ألأمه .
اعتذر لكثرة ألأسئله ولكنني اجلتها وارجو من الجميع المشاركه .والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## eng_ashraf_civil (8 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم الباكيه تعني span


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*ياريت التفسير الهندسى لكلامك لان الموضوع مهم جداا بالنسبة لى وشكراا*



م / احمد عصام قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> لكن الملاحظ ان غالبيه الاسقف التى يحدث لها انهيار
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم م/احمد عصام 
ارجو من حضرتك التفسير الهندسى لمشاركت لان الموضوع هاج جداا بالنسبة لى


----------



## مجدي87 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم ماهو مقدار deflection للكمرات الداخليه (الجسور) وللكوابل (cantiliver) حسب الكود الامريكي
ضروري جدا جدا جدا


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 سبتمبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> السيد اسامه
> اولاً نشكرك على معلوماتك
> اولا عذرا على التأخير فى الرد عليك
> ثانياً نحن نطمع بكرمك لو اعطيتنا مثال عن tow way وعن الربس وان تبدأ به خطوه خطوه على برنامج السيف
> ...


تقبل تحياتى وعذرا على التاخير مره ثانيه


----------



## نبعة المدينة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك جزيلاً مهندس اسامه ولقد كان منك ومن الزملاء الفضل في متابعتي ومراجعتي للتصميم ألانشائي ومع انني لم آخذ أي معلومه او دوره عن برنامج السيف الا من خلال هذا المنتدى الا انه وبفضل هذا المنتدى اصبحت ادخل الى صميم هذا البرنامج وفقط خلال اربعة اشهر .وعلى ما يبدو انني اقترب من التصميم بدل التنفيذ المرهق . أجوبتك المشكور عليها سوف اقرئها رويداً رويدا وبالتأكيد سوف تولد اسئله أخرى ..هذا هو العلم كلما حصلت على معلومه تصبح بحاجه لأخرى . شكراتً جزيلاً


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 سبتمبر 2011)

م / احمد عصام قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> لكن الملاحظ ان غالبيه الاسقف التى يحدث لها انهيار
> نتيجه التركيب الخاطئ للحديد
> حيث يخطئ كثير من المهندسين
> ...





م/أحمد صلاح العقيلى قال:


> السلام عليكم م/احمد عصام
> ارجو من حضرتك التفسير الهندسى لمشاركت لان الموضوع هاج جداا بالنسبة لى





max moment قال:


> ما هو الضابط الرئيسى فى ارتفاع الكرسى الحديد بين الرقتين ؟
> يعنى لو سمك السقف 22 سم مثلا ..........هل استوفى الغطاء الخرسانى واقوم بطرح اقطار الحديد المستخدمة من باقى سمك السقف والباقى يكون هو ارتفاع الكرسى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أم الضابط يكون من الحسابات التصميمية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وشكرا لحضراتكم





أسامه نواره قال:


> أنت تتحدث عن موضوع من اهم المواضيع فى تنفيذ البلاطه اللاكمريه وهو ارتفاع الكرسى الذى يتم رص الشبكه العلويه عليه
> ومن الاخطاء فى تنفيذ البلاطه اللاكمريه هو هذا الموضوع لان كثير من الزملاء المهندسيين فى التنفيذ يهملوه ويتركوه للحداد والمقاول وبالتالى تكون النتيجه أن يكون زياده كبيره جدا قد تصل الى 7سم فى الغطاء العلوى للبلاطه وبالتالى يصبح كل شئ غير امن فى القطاعات العلويه لخرسانة البلاطه عند الاعمده من مسطح الحديد العلوى والذى يعتمد فى حساباته على العمق الفعال (depth) حيث العمق الفعال = السمك الكلى - 2.00 سم غطاء (والذى اصبح 7 سم )
> كما أن اجهاد الاختراق اصبح (punch) غير امن كما أن عزم القصور الذاتى لقطاع الخرسانه عند العمود اصبح غير امن وبالتالى سهم الهبوط الانى وطويل الامد اصبح غير امن
> كما انه تحدث شروخ اعلى الاعمده نظرا لوجود 7سم خرسانه عاديه بدون حديد تسليح وهذه الخرسانه معرضه لاجهادت شد
> ...


هذه احدى المشاركات التى وجدت ان اضعها هنا نظرا لاهميتها 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 سبتمبر 2011)

م/أسامه نواره قال:


> من الاخطاء فى التنفيذ فى البلاطه اللاكمريه ان يتم رص الحديد فى حالة وجود حديد اضافى سفلى فى الاتجاهيين وكذلك حديد اضافى علوى فى الاتجاهيين بالاضافه الى الشبكتيين العلويه والسفليه طبعا يقوم الحداد برص الفرش فى الطبقه السفليه ثم الغطاء فى الطبقه السفليه ثم الاضافى السفلى اعلى حديد الغطاء للطبقه السفليه ثم اعلاه يتم اضافة اضافى الغطاء اى فى هذه الحاله نحن امام عدد اربع طبقات من الحديد فى الحديد السفلى للبلاطه (الاولى فرش والثانيه غطاء والثالثه اضافى الفرش والرابعه اضافى الغطاء)
> هذا الكلام طبعا خطأ فادح لاننا هنا قللنا عمق الخرسانه الفعال
> (depth)والمفرض عمله هو رص الحديد السفلى فرش ومعه اضافى الحديد السفلى الاضافى فرش ثم الغطاء للشبكه السفليه ومعه فى نفس المستوى (اى يتم عدد 2طبقه سفليه فرش باضافى الفرش وغطاء باضافى الغطاء)
> وما يتم على الطبقه السفليه فرش وغطاء يتم على الطبقه العلويه فرش وغطاء
> ...


هذه احدى الردود على مشكلة رص الحديد فى البلاطه اللاكمريه


----------



## كيروعبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا ينصح أبدا فى البلاطات الاكمرية بجعل قطاع العمود أقل من 30x50 سم *


----------



## نبعة المدينة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*لماذا تكون الكرسي مرتكزه على الحديد السفلي*

حسب ما تقول وما يحدث فى الموقع هو احد اثنيين 
1- يتم عمل الكرسى مرتكز على الشبكه السفليه هنا يكون ارتفاع الكرسى = 22 سم (سمك البلاطه الكلى) مطروحا منه 2.00 سم غطاء علوى مطروحا منه 2.00 سم غطاء سفلى مطروحا منه قطر سيخ وتر يتم وضعه اعلى الكرسى(وفى الغالب يكون بنفس قطر الحديد العلوى) مطروحا منه قطر الحديد السفلى فرش مطروحا منه قطر الحديد السفلى غطاء مطروحا منه قطر الحديد العلوى فرش مطروحا منه قطر الحديد العلوى غطاء
هذا الكلام يصلح فى منتصف البحر اى فى منتصف ال (span) لانه فى الغالب لايكون فيه حديد اضافى سفلى أو حديد اضافى علوى 
اما اذا كانا عند منطقة الاعمده وبالطبع يوجد حديد اضافى 
المهندس اسامه ولماذا يتم وضع الكراسي على الطبقه السفليه أليس من المستحسن وجودها على الطوبار مباشرةً وبذلك نزيد ارتفاعها بقدر الغطاء السفلي (2سم ) +قطر الحديد السفلي عن القياسات التي وضعتها حيث ان وجودها على الخشب مباشره تكون بأريحيه اكثر  يبقى العمق الفعال هو نفسه ولكن لتثبيت الكرسي


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 سبتمبر 2011)

كيروعبده قال:


> *لا ينصح أبدا فى البلاطات الاكمرية بجعل قطاع العمود أقل من 30x50 سم *


برجاء توضيح مصدر هذه النصيحه مع العلم بأن الكود المصرى سمح بأن يكون أقل عرض للعمود هو 20 سم وكما سمح الكود المصرى باستخدام عرض اقل من 30 سم للعمود فى البلاطه اللاكمريه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 سبتمبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> حسب ما تقول وما يحدث فى الموقع هو احد اثنيين
> 1- يتم عمل الكرسى مرتكز على الشبكه السفليه هنا يكون ارتفاع الكرسى = 22 سم (سمك البلاطه الكلى) مطروحا منه 2.00 سم غطاء علوى مطروحا منه 2.00 سم غطاء سفلى مطروحا منه قطر سيخ وتر يتم وضعه اعلى الكرسى(وفى الغالب يكون بنفس قطر الحديد العلوى) مطروحا منه قطر الحديد السفلى فرش مطروحا منه قطر الحديد السفلى غطاء مطروحا منه قطر الحديد العلوى فرش مطروحا منه قطر الحديد العلوى غطاء
> هذا الكلام يصلح فى منتصف البحر اى فى منتصف ال (span) لانه فى الغالب لايكون فيه حديد اضافى سفلى أو حديد اضافى علوى
> اما اذا كانا عند منطقة الاعمده وبالطبع يوجد حديد اضافى
> المهندس اسامه ولماذا يتم وضع الكراسي على الطبقه السفليه أليس من المستحسن وجودها على الطوبار مباشرةً وبذلك نزيد ارتفاعها بقدر الغطاء السفلي (2سم ) +قطر الحديد السفلي عن القياسات التي وضعتها حيث ان وجودها على الخشب مباشره تكون بأريحيه اكثر يبقى العمق الفعال هو نفسه ولكن لتثبيت الكرسي


المفروض المحافظه على الغطاء الخرسانى عل اى حديد تسليح وبالتالى اذا تم ارتكاز الكرسى على الشده الخشبيه ( الطوبار) بالتالى لن يكون هناك غطاء خرسانى للكرسى كما ان الكرسى عند وضعه على الشبكه السفليه يجعل الشبكه العلويه تتحرك مع الشبكه السفليه وذلك عند وضع البسكويت اللازم لعمل الغطاء الخرسانى للشبكه السفليه وبالتالى المحافظه على الغطاء الخرسانى العلوى والسفلى بعكس عمله عل الشده الخشبيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

[QUOTE=احمد صلاح العقيلى;2362960]السلام عليكم م/احمد عصام 
ارجو من حضرتك التفسير الهندسى لمشاركت لان الموضوع هاج جداا بالنسبة لى[/QUOTE]
اسمحولي ادخل على الخط لقد اوضح المهندس اسامه بانه *عادةٍ ما يكون العزم الكبير للمجاز الكبير ولكن ليس دائماً *(ليس بالضروره واعطى لنا المهندس اسامه مثالاً انه لو افترضت ان المجاز الصغير single أي لوحدهافحتى لو ان المجازاصغر فقد يصبح العزم اكبر من المجاز ألأخر المتعامد عليها (والمستمر ه اي اكثر من مجاز .
نعود لنقول انه ليس بالضروره ان يكون الحديد السفلي في المجاز الطويل .تابع الموضوع من اوله 
صحيح انه لا يفتى واسامه في المدينه لكن حبيت اخفف ضغط عليه .


----------



## مجدي87 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم وضروري جدا
كم هو مقدار deflection ؟
1- internal beam
2- cantilever beam 
ضروري جدا جدا
حسب ACI
وشكرا للجميع
اخوكم بالله


----------



## محمد سوسان (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مجدي87 قال:


> لو سمحتم وضروري جدا
> كم هو مقدار deflection ؟
> 1- internal beam
> 2- cantilever beam
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسليين 

تجد في هذا الرابط كل ما يخص هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله تعالى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179034-3.html

مع الشكر


----------



## anass81 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع

جزى الله م.أسامة نوارة عنا خيراً وإلى المزيد من المواضيع المهمة والمميزة


----------



## thewizard0 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا على المناقشات التي بكل تأكيد تم الاستفادة منها.


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

لى استفسار للمهندس القدير المهندس اسامه وهو عن flat slab والاتصال بينها وبين ال solid slab

هل يجوز استمرار حديد السقف ال flat slab الى السقف ال solid slab بمعنى اننى كنت اعمل بمشروع وكان السقف كله كمرى ويوجد باكيتين فقط فلات سلاب ووجدت ان الحداد لاينهى حديد الباكيتين الفلات سلاب عند الكمره الفاصله بين الفلات سلاب والباكيه ال solid slab ولما تناقشت مع مدير المشروع قال لايوجد مشكله وهذا زياده فى الامان والاستشارى قد وافق عليها ولم يعلق على هذا الموضوع فاتمنى الاجابه الصحيحه لتسائلى هذا من سيادتكم واذا لم يكن هناك استمرار للحديد فكيف يكون شكل نهاية الحديد للفلات سلاب علما بان هناك كمره بين الفلات سلاب وال solid slab

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبعة المدينة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لى استفسار للمهندس القدير المهندس اسامه وهو عن flat slab والاتصال بينها وبين ال solid slab
> 
> ...


ماذا تقصد ب ..وجدت ان الحداد لاينهى حديد الباكيتين الفلات سلاب عند الكمره الفاصله بين الفلات سلاب والباكيه ال solid slab هل تقصد ان الحديد السفلي لفلات سلاب لا يرتكز على الكمره الموجوده والفاصله بين الفلات سلاب والsolid slsb


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اشكر لكى اهتمامك بالموضوع 
ما اقصده هو ان حديد الطبقه العليا للباكيه ال flat slab يمتد داخل الباكيه ال solid slab اما الحديد السفلى فانه لايمتد داخل الباكيه ال solid slab حيث ان الشده الخشبيه للسقف الفلات سلاب اقل فى المنسوب من شدة الباكيه ال solid لان تخانة الفلات اكبر من ال solid
انا اعلم انه لايجب ان يمتد حديد الباكيه ال flat slab داخل الباكيه ال solid slab
بمعنى انه لايجب ان يكون هناك continuity فى الحديد وللا انا غلطان؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الحديد السفلى ينتهى عند الكمره الفاصله ويرتكز عليها 

اما ما اقصده هو ان الحديد العلوى يمتد للباكيه ال solid slab فهل هذا صحيح لانى قلت ذلك ولكن مدير المشروع وهو مهندس خبره 11 سنه والاستشارى لم يعارضو ذلك


----------



## نبعة المدينة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> الحديد السفلى ينتهى عند الكمره الفاصله ويرتكز عليها
> 
> اما ما اقصده هو ان الحديد العلوى يمتد للباكيه ال solid slab فهل هذا صحيح لانى قلت ذلك ولكن مدير المشروع وهو مهندس خبره 11 سنه والاستشارى لم يعارضو ذلك


0
عزيزي يوجد شيء على ما يبدو لم تصفه 
اولآ ؛ كلمة continous او متصله تعني ان الحديد العلوي (كما نسميه في بلاد الشام (موازين) يكون علوي يمتد لثلث المجاز للمجاز يمين وثلث شمال (حسب الكود ),ويكون طبعاً علوي وكون وجود منسوبين مختلفتين بين بلاطتين مختلفتين عنده لزاماً علينا ان لا يكون تواصل .اي ان هذه الحاله لا تنطبق عندك. 

ثانياً ؛عادة ما يكون عند اختلاف منسوبين يكون بينهما كمره وهنا نتكلم عن الحاله عندك كمره بطنها مع بطن الفلات سلاب وظهرها مع ظهر solid slab هذه الكمره فرصه لنا ان يرتكز عليها الحديد السفلي حيث هذه الكمره عمقها كبير وتحمل اوزان وتريحنا من هم punching shear ويرتكز عليها الحديد من flat slab ومن solid slabوايضاً الحديد العلوي من الجهتين كل يعمل لوحده ولا تواصل بينهما وهناك ركيزه مشتركه فقط تجمعها .من المفترض ان تكون الركيزه في الحاله المذكوره 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2412262#post2412262#ixzz1afL3Bsw2

بمعنى آخر الحديد علوي او سفلي للبلاطتين ينتهي فوق الكمره (الركيزه ) المهم ان لا يكون اي تداخل للحديد لأي من البلاطتين.ولا تواصل سوى منطقة الكمره


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لى استفسار للمهندس القدير المهندس اسامه وهو عن flat slab والاتصال بينها وبين ال solid slab
> هل يجوز استمرار حديد السقف ال flat slab الى السقف ال solid slab بمعنى اننى كنت اعمل بمشروع وكان السقف كله كمرى ويوجد باكيتين فقط فلات سلاب ووجدت ان الحداد لاينهى حديد الباكيتين الفلات سلاب عند الكمره الفاصله بين الفلات سلاب والباكيه ال solid slab ولما تناقشت مع مدير المشروع قال لايوجد مشكله وهذا زياده فى الامان والاستشارى قد وافق عليها ولم يعلق على هذا الموضوع فاتمنى الاجابه الصحيحه لتسائلى هذا من سيادتكم واذا لم يكن هناك استمرار للحديد فكيف يكون شكل نهاية الحديد للفلات سلاب علما بان هناك كمره بين الفلات سلاب وال solid slab
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


اذكرك بموضوع بسيط فى حل الكمرات المستمره والتى كانت تستخدم في حلها 3 moment eqution ماذا كنا نستخدم فى حل هذه المعادله ؟؟ كنا نستخدم عزم القصور الذاتى لكل قطاع او جساءة القطاع (moment of inertia) والذى يعبر عن ابعاد قطاع كل كمره من (عمق وعرض) 
كذلك الحال بالنسبه للبلاطه اللاكمريه والبلاطه العاديه فيجب أن يكون الحل الانشائى مستمر بين البلاطتتين لان وكما ذكرنا دائما ابدا لابد من الاعتماد على الاستمراريه بين الاجزاء الانشائيه للمبنى 
اذن من هذا المنطلق لابد وان يمتد الحديد العلوى للبلاطتيين فى داخل البلاطه الاخرى لضمان الاستمراريه 
وكذلك فى الغالب تكون البلاطه اللاكمريه فى مثل هذه المنشأت تكون فى الغالب بلاطات بسيطه الارتكاز أو ذات باكيتيين (2span) لذلك وم الافضل فى هذه الحاله أن يمتد حديد البلاطه اللكمريه العلوى داخل البلاطه العاديه حتى نضمن الاستمراريه لان فى الاستمراريه جميع الاشياء المفيده من وفرة فى القطاع الخرسانى وكذلك قلة حديد التسليح وكذلك يكون سهم الهبوط بنوعيه أقل مايمكن 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> 0
> عزيزي يوجد شيء على ما يبدو لم تصفه
> اولآ ؛ كلمة continous او متصله تعني ان الحديد العلوي (كما نسميه في بلاد الشام (موازين) يكون علوي يمتد لثلث المجاز للمجاز يمين وثلث شمال (حسب الكود ),ويكون طبعاً علوي وكون وجود منسوبين مختلفتين بين بلاطتين مختلفتين عنده لزاماً علينا ان لا يكون تواصل .اي ان هذه الحاله لا تنطبق عندك.
> 
> ...


شكراً على اجابتك ولكن يا اخي اسامه عندما يدخل الحديد العلوي من flat slab لى solid slab فان efectif depth للحديد العلوي يكون ضئيل كما اننا نقل عبىء 0عزوم سالبه علويه غير محسوب حسابها الى tow way من flat slab ولم نخفف من عزوم tow way وننقلها الى flat slab .والاهم هو تقليل العزوم في tow way حيث السماكة اقل (حالي 10-15 سم عنها في flat slab كما ان ذلك يحرمنا من كسح الحديد العلوي من ان نكسحه في في الكمره ..هذه وجهة نظر لا اكثر .


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اشكرك استاذى المهندس اسامه على اهتمامك بالموضوع انا لست خبيرا كثيرا فى التصميم ولكن ماتعلمناه وسمعناه من معيدين ودكاتره انهم يقولون لا يجب ان يكون هناك continuity بين الحديد فى البلاطه الكمريه والبلاطه اللاكمريه ولو شاهدت حضرتك شرح المهندس ايمن عبدالسلام (وهو معيد بكلية الهندسه وكثير من المهندسين ياخذون عنده دورات فى الساب) فى اسطوانات تعليم ال sap لوجدت ما اقول وسمعتها من غيره 
فى كتير من الاسطوانات التعليميه اللى ملت المنتديات
وايضا يابشمهندس فيه بعض المدخلات فى برامج التصميم فى هذه الاسطوانات بتفرض ولا يكلف الشارح نفسه البحث عن حقيقة هذه الارقام ولقد لاحظت ذلك بعد ان شاهدت شرح المهندس ابراهيم فى الاسطوانات والتى يأخذ فيها كل شىء من الكود ويوجد اختلاف بينه وبين هذه الاسطوانات الكثيره

طيب حضرتك فى التصميم عند عمل ال mesh area هل بيكون هناك اتصال بين البلاطه الكمريه وللاكمريه؟؟؟؟

واشكرك كثيرا على سعة صدرك لهذه الاسئله

وشكرا لسيادتكم


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> 0
> عزيزي يوجد شيء على ما يبدو لم تصفه
> اولآ ؛ كلمة continous او متصله تعني ان الحديد العلوي (كما نسميه في بلاد الشام (موازين) يكون علوي يمتد لثلث المجاز للمجاز يمين وثلث شمال (حسب الكود ),ويكون طبعاً علوي وكون وجود منسوبين مختلفتين بين بلاطتين مختلفتين عنده لزاماً علينا ان لا يكون تواصل .اي ان هذه الحاله لا تنطبق عندك.
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
هذا ما اقصده هو ان هناك اختلاف فى المنسوب والفرق فى المنسوب كان (6سم) ولكن هناك شىء احب ان اوضحه وهو ان ظهر البلاطتين الفلات والسوليد واحد بمعنى ان منسوب ظهر السقف كله واحد والكمره الفاصلة ايضا بطن الكمره من اسفل واحد والفرق فى المنسوب هو فقط ان منسوب الشده الخشبيه للفلات سلاب اسفل من منسوب الشده الخشبيه للsolid slab ب (6سم) 
وهذا ما اقصده بالضبط


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اذن من هذا المنطلق لابد وان يمتد الحديد العلوى للبلاطتيين فى داخل البلاطه الاخرى لضمان الاستمراريه
> وكذلك فى الغالب تكون البلاطه اللاكمريه فى مثل هذه المنشأت تكون فى الغالب بلاطات بسيطه الارتكاز أو ذات باكيتيين (2span) لذلك وم الافضل فى هذه الحاله أن يمتد حديد البلاطه اللكمريه العلوى داخل البلاطه العاديه حتى نضمن الاستمراريه لان فى الاستمراريه جميع الاشياء المفيده من وفرة فى القطاع الخرسانى وكذلك قلة حديد التسليح وكذلك يكون سهم الهبوط بنوعيه أقل مايمكن
> تقبل تحياتى



اسف لكثرة الاسئله 

ولكن نريد ان ناخذ الكثير من خبرة حضرتك يابشمهندس اسامه وانا اعلم تمام العلم ان حضرتك تحب ان تفيد الاجيال الجديده وتحب ان تنقل علمك اليهم وربنا يبارك فى حضرتك

طيب حضرتك فيه فرق فى المنسوب 6سم فهل يتم اهمال هذا الفرق بمعنى المنسوب ظهر البلاطه للسقف كله واحد ولكن هناك اختلاف فى سمك البلاطتين وهذا يجعل هناك فرق فى المنسوب من اسفل فهل هذا الفرق لايعتبر اختلاف فى المنسوب او فرق ضئيل يتم اهماله

وشكرا لسيادتكم


----------



## نبعة المدينة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا ما اقصده هو ان هناك اختلاف فى المنسوب والفرق فى المنسوب كان (6سم) ولكن هناك شىء احب ان اوضحه وهو ان ظهر البلاطتين الفلات والسوليد واحد بمعنى ان منسوب ظهر السقف كله واحد والكمره الفاصلة ايضا بطن الكمره من اسفل واحد والفرق فى المنسوب هو فقط ان منسوب الشده الخشبيه للفلات سلاب اسفل من منسوب الشده الخشبيه للsolid slab ب (6سم)
> وهذا ما اقصده بالضبط


 على ما يبدو ان ما تفضل به المهندس اسامه قد يكون انسب و فيه منطق واقرب الى الصواب حيث فكرت رويداً فقد يكون من أنسب ان يكون متصل ..الا انه في الحالات التي كنت اعمل بها في المشاريع كنت دائماً اجعله منفصل كل لوحده .. حيث لا اريد ان تتداخل العزوم فيما بينها (حتى لو كانت يميناا ويساراً نفس المنسوب اي انه في اختلاف طبيعة البلاطتين (نوعين مختلفتين )حتى لو كانت نفس المنسوب فاني دائماً اكنت افصلهما عن بعضهم من باب الاحتياط فلا اعرف كيف سيكون مخطط مغلف العزوم ولا كيف تنتقل القوى والأحمال ولست قادراً بحسي الهندسي ان اتخيل تدخلهما .وتأثير ذلك على المنشأ. 
لكن من يستطع ان يعرف ذلك ويعرفه فلا بأس من ذلك ...مجرد وجهة نظر


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> اسف لكثرة الاسئله
> طيب حضرتك فيه فرق فى المنسوب 6سم فهل يتم اهمال هذا الفرق بمعنى المنسوب ظهر البلاطه للسقف كله واحد ولكن هناك اختلاف فى سمك البلاطتين وهذا يجعل هناك فرق فى المنسوب من اسفل فهل هذا الفرق لايعتبر اختلاف فى المنسوب او فرق ضئيل يتم اهماله
> وشكرا لسيادتكم


اذا افترضنا اننا نقوم بالحل اليدوى وليس بأى برنامج عند عمل شريحه طوليه تشمل البلاطه العاديه والبلاطه ال flat slab(مع العلم بأن اقل سمك للبلاطه اللاكمريه كما ذكر الكود = 15 سم ) واذا افترضا وجود بلاطات عاديه بسمك 16 سم واخرى بسمك 12 سم فى نفس شريحه البلاطه اى فى هذه الحاله سمك البلاطه العاديه اكبر من البلاطه اللاكمريه ماذا نفعل وكيف نحل الشريحه؟؟؟؟؟ 
هنا وكما ذكرت سابقا يتم حل شريحة البلاطه هذه باستخدام 3moment equation أو بطريقة coulmn analogy أى لابد أن نأخذ سمك كل بلاطه على حده فى ايجاد قيمة العزوم السالبه عند الركائز وهذا ماسوف يوضح جليا كالاتى 
اذا كانت البلاطه اللاكمريه بسمك كبير اكبر من البلاطه العاديه المجاوره لها طبيعى جدا سوف نجد ان العزوم السالبه سوف تكون بقيم قليله اى ان الركيزه تظهر وكأنها غير موجوده أى وكأننا أمام انفصال فى البلاطاتيين وهذا الذى يلجأ اليه المصمميين فى عمله عند عمل التصميم الانشائى ولكن بعد عمل التصميم سوف تجده يقوم بعمل امتداد للحديد العلوى للربط بين البلاطتتين فى الرسومات الانشائيه وهذا افضل كما ذكرت من التاحيه الانشائيه وخصوصا للبلاطه اللاكمريه لانها فى الغالب فى مثل هذه الاسقف لن تكون بالحاله المثاليه أى ثلاث بواكى فى كل اتجاه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

وصلت رسالت حضرتك واشكرك كثيرا للرد وربنا يجعلكم دائما عونا لنا ولهذا المنتدى العريق وهذا هو الامتداد الطبيعى للاجيال كل جيل يتعلم من الجيل اللى قبله 

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> على ما يبدو ان ما تفضل به المهندس اسامه قد يكون انسب و فيه منطق واقرب الى الصواب حيث فكرت رويداً فقد يكون من أنسب ان يكون متصل ..الا انه في الحالات التي كنت اعمل بها في المشاريع كنت دائماً اجعله منفصل كل لوحده .. حيث لا اريد ان تتداخل العزوم فيما بينها (حتى لو كانت يميناا ويساراً نفس المنسوب اي انه في اختلاف طبيعة البلاطتين (نوعين مختلفتين )حتى لو كانت نفس المنسوب فاني دائماً اكنت افصلهما عن بعضهم من باب الاحتياط فلا اعرف كيف سيكون مخطط مغلف العزوم ولا كيف تنتقل القوى والأحمال ولست قادراً بحسي الهندسي ان اتخيل تدخلهما .وتأثير ذلك على المنشأ.
> لكن من يستطع ان يعرف ذلك ويعرفه فلا بأس من ذلك ...مجرد وجهة نظر


بعد ان اوضحت بأنه بالحسابات الانشائيه يجب أخذ سمك كل بلاطه فى التحليل الانشائى لانها ئؤثر فى قيم العزوم السالبه عند الركيزه فى منطقة الاتصال بين البلاطه العاديه والبلاطه اللاكمريه وكما ذكرت سابقا فانه نظرا لقله سمك البلاطه العاديه بالنسبه للبلاطه اللاكمريه فاننا سوف نحصل على قيم قليله سالبه عند هذه الركيزه 
الا اننا نجد الكود لم يترك هذه المسأله فنجده حتى فى البلاطات البسيطه (simple slab) لايجعل العزوم السالبه عند الركيزه تساوى صفر ولكنه يجعلها =W*L*L\24 أى أنه حتى فى فرضيات الحل الانشائى للبلاطتيين اذا تم حل كل بلاطه منفصله عن الاخرى فيجب وكما ذكر الكود ان يكون هناك اتصال بين البلاطتيين بقيمة العزوم الاكبر من العزم السالب W*L*L\24 من البلاطتيين 
وعليه يجب امتداد الحديد العلوى بين البلاطتيين 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الا اننا نجد الكود لم يترك هذه المسأله فنجده حتى فى البلاطات البسيطه (simple slab) لايجعل العزوم السالبه عند الركيزه تساوى صفر ولكنه يجعلها =W*L*L\24 أى أنه حتى فى فرضيات الحل الانشائى للبلاطتيين اذا تم حل كل بلاطه منفصله عن الاخرى فيجب وكما ذكر الكود ان يكون هناك اتصال بين البلاطتيين بقيمة العزوم الاكبر من العزم السالب W*L*L\24 من البلاطتيين
> وعليه يجب امتداد الحديد العلوى بين البلاطتيين
> تقبل تحياتى



انا اتفق مع حضرتك ان الكود جعل هذه القيمه = W*L*L\24 ولكن هذه القيمه فى البلاطه ال simple slab يتم تغطيتها عن طريق تكريب الحديد عند سبع البحر (للبلاطات البسيطه وخمس البحر فى البلاطات المستمره) 

اذا فانه لو لم يتم مد الحديد بين البلاطتين فان الحديد الذى تم تكريبه سيغطى قيمة العزم السالب فوق الركيزه (W*L*L\24) سواء كانت البلاطه بسيطه او مستمره حيث فى البلاطه المستمره سيتم تكريب نصف الحديد من الجهتين وبذلك نكون قد غطينا قيمة العزوم السالبه واللى بتساوى فى حالة الالبلاطه المستمره W*L*L\8

ارجو تصحيح معلوماتى اذا كانت خاطئه وشكرا لسيادتكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> انا اتفق مع حضرتك ان الكود جعل هذه القيمه = w*l*l\24 ولكن هذه القيمه فى البلاطه ال simple slab يتم تغطيتها عن طريق تكريب الحديد عند سبع البحر (للبلاطات البسيطه وخمس البحر فى البلاطات المستمره)
> لتصحيح المعلومه السابقه فان التكسيح بمفرده لايحل مشكلة تغطية العزوم السالبه w*l*l\24 ولكن لابد أن يمتد هذا الحديد الذى تم تكسيحه داخل الكمره الساقطه بمقدار طول الرباط وهو 60 مره قطر السيخ المكسح من وجه الكمره الداخلى وبكل اسف هذا لايتم فى التنفيذ فى البلاطات العاديه وقد يستغرب الكثير من المهندسين فى التنفيذ من هذا الكلام لانه لايتم عمل ذلك فى الكثير من الاحيان وهذه الحاله تشابه تماما حديد البلاطه اللاكمريه فى اطراف واركان البلاطه اللاكمريه حيث لايجب أن يقف الحديد الاضافى العلوى عند نهاية البلاطه من اعلى ولكن لابد وأن يمتد الى اسفل بمقدار طول الرباط بشكل يشبه شوكة حديد البلاطه العاديه
> وفى حالة بلاطتيين متجاورتيين احدهما عاديه والاخرى لاكمريه فمن الاجدى أن يمتد الحديد المكسح للبلاطه العاديه داخل البلاطه اللاكمريه بدلا من أن يمتد داخل الكمره الساقط وكذلك يمتد حديد الشبكه العلوى للبلاطه اللاكمريه داخل البلاطه العاديه بدلا من أن يمتد داخل الكمره الساقطه محققا طول الرباط أيضا
> اذا فانه لو لم يتم مد الحديد بين البلاطتين فان الحديد الذى تم تكريبه سيغطى قيمة العزم السالب فوق الركيزه (w*l*l\24) سواء كانت البلاطه بسيطه او مستمره حيث فى البلاطه المستمره سيتم تكريب نصف الحديد من الجهتين وبذلك نكون قد غطينا قيمة العزوم السالبه واللى بتساوى فى حالة الالبلاطه المستمره w*l*l\8
> ارجو تصحيح معلوماتى اذا كانت خاطئه وشكرا لسيادتكم


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اعلم ذلك يا بشمهندس ماتقصده بطول الرباط وهو ان يكون 60 مره قطر السيخ المستخدم وله ثلاث اشكال اولا عندما يكون السقف فلات سلاب ولا يوجد كمره فانه يجب ان يمتد الحديد الاضافى العلوى الى اسفل بمقدار طول الرباط بشكل يشبه شوكة حديد البلاطه العادي وايضا فى حالة وجود كمره مقلوبه فانه يتم تكسيحه داخل الكمره المقلوبه بمقدار طول الرباط لاعلى وثالثا فى حالة وجود كمره ساقطه فانه يتم تكسيحه داخل الكمره الساقطه بمقدار طول الرباط وهو 60 مره قطر السيخ المكسح من وجه الكمره الداخلى

وكما قلت حضرتك هذا لايتم فى التنفيذ مع ان كلام حضرتك هو الصح

وفى حالة البلاطه المستمره فانه يتم تكريب الحديد فى خمس البحر ويمتد الى ربع البحر المجاور اى لايقف عند الركيزه

واخيرا وصلت فكرة حضرتك واتفهم وجهة نظرك تماما والف شكر لسيادتكم


----------



## نبعة المدينة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بعد ان اوضحت بأنه بالحسابات الانشائيه يجب أخذ سمك كل بلاطه فى التحليل الانشائى لانها ئؤثر فى قيم العزوم السالبه عند الركيزه فى منطقة الاتصال بين البلاطه العاديه والبلاطه اللاكمريه وكما ذكرت سابقا فانه نظرا لقله سمك البلاطه العاديه بالنسبه للبلاطه اللاكمريه فاننا سوف نحصل على قيم قليله سالبه عند هذه الركيزه
> الا اننا نجد الكود لم يترك هذه المسأله فنجده حتى فى البلاطات البسيطه (simple slab) لايجعل العزوم السالبه عند الركيزه تساوى صفر ولكنه يجعلها =W*L*L\24 أى أنه حتى فى فرضيات الحل الانشائى للبلاطتيين اذا تم حل كل بلاطه منفصله عن الاخرى فيجب وكما ذكر الكود ان يكون هناك اتصال بين البلاطتيين بقيمة العزوم الاكبر من العزم السالب W*L*L\24 من البلاطتيين
> وعليه يجب امتداد الحديد العلوى بين البلاطتيين
> تقبل تحياتى


لقد اوضحت مهندسنا العزيز ووفيت واشكرك على ربط المعلومات مع بعضها .
ومعلومه اضفتها الى معلوماتي اي انه حتى لو اعتبرنا النموذجين من البلاطات.كل طرف من الجهتين منفصل يجب ان يكون هناك طول الرباط 60فاي وبدل ان ندخله في الكمره ونكسحه فيها فلماذا لا نمده الى البلاطه المجاوره من النموذج الآخر ..هذ اذا اعتبرنا النموذجين منفصلين 
واذا اعتبرنا الشريحتين (النموذجين بسماكتين مختلفتين ) اذا اعتبرناها continous فنكون قد حققنا امرين وهو الاستمراريه بمعنى عزوم اقل ليس عند الركيزه المشتركه negativ moment بل نقلل العزوم في منتصف المجاز لكلا النموذجين حتى على باقي المجازات (البحور ) لكل نموذج من نماذج البلاطتين المتجاورتين ..بمعنى آخر كلما زادت المجازات قلت العزوم


----------



## نبعة المدينة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*زرونا تجدون ما يسركم*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=214658


----------



## leroi (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على مجهود حضرتك الرااااااااااائع ومعلومات حضرتك التى لاتبخل بها ووضعها الله ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## leroi (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ولكن عندى استفسار من كتر محضرتك شكرت فى برنامج الساف نويت ابدأ فيه واترك الساب واخدت نصيحه احد زملائى المشكله انى رأيه ان فعلا الساف افضل بكتير من الساب ولكن المجعمه لا تعترف بالساف 

تانى حاجه عندى مشكله كبير فدائما يطلب منى مدير المشروع ان اهبط كمر الحمامات وهذا يتتطلب احيانا تشويه فى الحديد العلوى للكمر 

تانى حاجه فى الكمر اللى واخد منسوب الواطى والعالى يطلب منى كثيرا فتح نظارات وعروض كبيره و وانا اعتقد ان بعد هذه الفتحات كده الكمره مش هتشتغل وشكرا


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو من الاعضاء كتابة اسماء الجسور والمصطلحات بمادة التصميم الانشائي بالانكليزية لكي تعم الفائدو وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## sayedahmed330 (13 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله
نقاش اكثر من رائع لمهندسينا العمالقة وأخص بالذكر مهندس أسامة نوارة ومهندس حسان
نفع الله بعلمكما


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (29 يناير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ومن الاخطاء الشائعه فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه هو عدم التحقق من سهم الهبوط طويل الامد (Long term deflection) حيث يكتفى كثير من الزملاء المصممين وخصوصا مستخدمى برنامج السيف بعمل حالتى تراكيب للاحمال (Load combination) حاله (Working)وحاله (ultimate) يتم تصميم القطاع وايجاد قيم الحديد عن طريق حالة ال(ultimate)
> وفى حالة ال(working) يتم تجميع الاحمال الميته والحيه وأحمال الحوائط والتشطيب فى حاله واحده ثم بالفاره يقوم بمشاهدت أقصى قيمه لسهم الهبوط وهذا خطأ
> والاهم فى تكرار الاخطاء هو مقارنة قيمة هذا الهبوط بما جاء فى الكود أن سهم الهبوط طويل الامد = L/250
> متجاهلا بما جاء فى الكود أن قيمة (L ) كما جاء فى الكود
> ...



تعليق بسيط على كلام أستاذى مهندس أسامة 
لدى معلومة من أحد الدكاترة 
وهى يجب حساب معامل تصحيح الترخيم =
(deflection X ( *I*g / *I* virtual 
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 يناير 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> تعليق بسيط على كلام أستاذى مهندس أسامة
> لدى معلومة من أحد الدكاترة
> وهى يجب حساب معامل تصحيح الترخيم =
> (deflection X ( *I*g / *I* virtual
> ​


 ولكن ما هو ال virtual ( I ) يرجى توضيح ذلك بصوره ألأكثر وضوحا لكى تعم الفائده 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 يناير 2012)

مقارنه بين الكود المصرى والسورى والامريكى فى سهم الهبوط طويل الامد للكوابيل 
كما نعرف أن طريقة حساب سهم الهبوط سواء الانى أو طويل الامد فى الكود المصرى أو الكود السورى منقوله من الكود الامريكى 
ولكن المشكله عند مقارنة قيم سهم الهبوط فى الكوابيل سواء كوابيل البلاطات أو الكمرات فأننا نجد اختلاف واختلاف كبير جدا 
فمثلا الكود المصرى يذكر أن سهم الهبوط طويل الامد يتم مقارنته فى الكابولى بطول الكابولى مقسوما على 450 
أما الكود السورى فيقسم القيمه على 240 ولكن تعريف الكابولى (الظفر) هو ضعف طول الكابولى أى أننا نقسم طول الكابولى على 120 
أى أن الكود المصرى يأخذ معامل أمان = 450 \ 120= 4 مرات تقريبا 
فطبعا سمك الكابولى حسب حسابات الكود المصرى سوف يكون أضعاف حسابه بالكود المصرى 
المشكله أن مقارنة مقارنى سهم الهبوط للكابولى طويل الامد غير واضحه فى الكود الامريكى ​الكود الامريكى 





الكود المصرى 




الكود السورى


----------



## archivil (30 يناير 2012)

أولا أود ان اشكر من طرح هذه المناقشة الجيدة 

وصراحة لا اجد ما اضيفه بعد الرأي الاستفاضي للمهندس أسامه نواره

ولكني اطرح سؤالا مهما وهو اين دور مهندسي البرمجة المصريين والمهندسين الانشائيين ممن يجيدون لغات البرمجة 
ألم يحن الوقت لكي يكون لنا برامجنا الخاصة التي تتبع الكود المصري؟


----------



## محمد سوسان (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولدي استفسار يخص البلاطة اللآكمرية (Flat Slab)

بالنسبة لل punching في البلاطات والأساسات وباستعمال برنامج Safe v12 يتم التأكد منه باستعمال كل التراكيب يعني : 

The software verify the punching under all the combination (static and dynamic combination) 

سؤالي هو : إذا اعتبرنا ان القوى الأفقية كالرياح والزلازل ستتحملها الجدارن والأعمدة ولا تساهم البلاطة فيها، اذن سيتم التأكد من punching في الحالة الستاتكية فقط كمثال Dead 1.4 + 1.7 LIVE، فهل ان هذا يعتبر صحيحا ؟ وهل هذا هو ما يحدث فعلا في حال حدوث زلزال ؟ 
ألا يمكن اعتبار ذلك لا يجسد الواقع مائمة بالمائة خاصة اننا لا نضمن انتقال العزوم 100 بالمائة كما نشاء ؟ 





.


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 فبراير 2012)

محمد سوسان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولدي استفسار يخص البلاطة اللآكمرية (Flat Slab)
> بالنسبة لل punching في البلاطات والأساسات وباستعمال برنامج Safe v12 يتم التأكد منه باستعمال كل التراكيب يعني :
> The software verify the punching under all the combination (static and dynamic combination)
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوجد موضوعيين أساسيين للاجابه عن هذا الموضوع 
الاول فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه فقط لابد أن نعرف أن هناك عزوم اضافيه تؤثر على قيم اجهاد الثقب ويتوقف ذلك على مكان وضع العمود على المسقط الافقى وهذا ماحاولت جاهدا لتوضيحه فى هذا المداخلات السابقه 
الموضوع الثانى فى حالة وجود هذه البلاطه فى منشأ موجود فى منطقه زلرزاليه عاليه مثل المنطقه الزلزاليه الرابعه فيوجد شروط لاستخدام هذه البلاطه فى تفاصيل حديد التسليح وكذلك سمك هذه البلاطه والاهم هو مقدار ال drift الذى يتحرك به الدور الموجود به هذه البلاطه بالنسبه للادوار اعلاه وأسفله برغم عدم مشاركة هذه البلاطه فى نقل وتحمل قوى الزلازل والرياح لان تحرك المبنى أفقيا أى عندما تحدث ازاحه افقيه للسقف تحت تأثير الزلازل يؤثر ذلك على قيم اجهاد الثقب فى الوصله بين البلاطه والعمود 
وكما يمكن مراجعة ذلك فى الكود الامريكى ACI R318-2008 الفصل 21 البند 21.13.6
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد سوسان (8 فبراير 2012)

> الاول فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه فقط لابد أن نعرف أن هناك عزوم اضافيه تؤثر على قيم اجهاد الثقب ويتوقف ذلك على مكان وضع العمود على المسقط الافقى وهذا ماحاولت جاهدا لتوضيحه فى هذا المداخلات السابقه
> ​



أظن هنا انك تقصد العزوم الإضافية المتولدة عن العمود في الحالة الستاتكية فقط والتي تأتي من العزوم الإظافية moment transfer وهذه الإجهادات يمكن تشخيصها بعامل ضرب (factor) يترواح بين 1.15 إلى 1.5 حسب وضع العمود (دخلي ، على الأطراف...) في حين ان برنامج safe يقوم بعملية حساب دقيقة لعذا العامل (factor). 

ما أردت الإستفسار عنه بالضبط، هو النتائج في برنامج safe، فلو اعتبرنا ان الجدران ستتحمل كافة القوى الزلزلية (في منطقة زلزلية غير خطرة)، هل يتم تصميم البلاطة الكمرية و (punching) باعتبار الأحمال الرأسية فقط ؟ 

من وجهة نظري، إذا اعتبرنا ان كل القوى الزلزلية والرياح سيتم تحميلها على الجدران اي ان البلاطة لن تتحمل اي شيء من ذلك يبقى ناقصا من وجهة نضر هندسية، حيث ان هنالك عزوم داخلية بين البلاطات يمكن ان تتولد وتنتج عنها عزوم اضافية. 



> الموضوع الثانى فى حالة وجود هذه البلاطه فى منشأ موجود فى منطقه زلرزاليه عاليه مثل المنطقه الزلزاليه الرابعه فيوجد شروط لاستخدام هذه البلاطه فى تفاصيل حديد التسليح وكذلك سمك هذه البلاطه والاهم هو مقدار ال drift الذى يتحرك به الدور الموجود به هذه البلاطه بالنسبه للادوار اعلاه وأسفله برغم عدم مشاركة هذه البلاطه فى نقل وتحمل قوى الزلازل والرياح لان تحرك المبنى أفقيا أى عندما تحدث ازاحه افقيه للسقف تحت تأثير الزلازل يؤثر ذلك على قيم اجهاد الثقب فى الوصله بين البلاطه والعمود
> وكما يمكن مراجعة ذلك فى الكود الامريكى ACI R318-2008 الفصل 21 البند 21.13.6





> تقبل تحياتى




جزاك الله خير اخ اسامة 

اعتمدت على نصائحك في مشاركات سابقة بعدم استعمال هذه البلاطة في المناطق الزلزلية العالية الخطورة. وأضن ان هذا افظل خاصة وان ان الكود الأمريكي ubc لا يسمح باستعمالها


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 فبراير 2012)

> أظن هنا انك تقصد العزوم الإضافية المتولدة عن العمود في الحالة الستاتكية فقط والتي تأتي من العزوم الإظافية moment transfer وهذه الإجهادات يمكن تشخيصها بعامل ضرب (factor) يترواح بين 1.15 إلى 1.5 حسب وضع العمود (دخلي ، على الأطراف...) في حين ان برنامج safe يقوم بعملية حساب دقيقة لعذا العامل (factor).
> ما أردت الإستفسار عنه بالضبط، هو النتائج في برنامج safe، فلو اعتبرنا ان الجدران ستتحمل كافة القوى الزلزلية (في منطقة زلزلية غير خطرة)، هل يتم تصميم البلاطة الكمرية و (punching) باعتبار الأحمال الرأسية فقط ؟
> من وجهة نظري، إذا اعتبرنا ان كل القوى الزلزلية والرياح سيتم تحميلها على الجدران اي ان البلاطة لن تتحمل اي شيء من ذلك يبقى ناقصا من وجهة نضر هندسية، حيث ان هنالك عزوم داخلية بين البلاطات يمكن ان تتولد وتنتج عنها عزوم اضافية.


لابد هنا أن نفرق بين applied load وهو الاحمال الاستاتيكيه من أحمال ميته وأحمال حيه وكذلك أحمال ديناميكيه من زلازل ورياح 
وبين internal stress due to applied load فاجهاد الثقب وتأثير العزوم الاضافيه على الوصله بين العمود والبلاطه اللاكمريه moment transfer يتولد نتيجه مكان وجود العمود (عمود طرفى - عمود ركن - عمود داخلى ) وكما يتولد العزوم على العمود نتيجة الاختلاف بين ال adjacent span أى بين البلاطات المتجاوره نتيجة اختلاف طول وأبعاد كل بلاطه وليس نتيجة تأثير الاحمال الديناميكيه من رياح وزلازل من عدمه 
وعلى ذلك لابد من دراسة تأثير هذه العزوم على البلاطه وتأثيرها على اجهاد الثقب حتى تحت تأثير الاحمال الاستاتيكيه فقط 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد سوسان (9 فبراير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لابد هنا أن نفرق بين applied load وهو الاحمال الاستاتيكيه من أحمال ميته وأحمال حيه وكذلك أحمال ديناميكيه من زلازل ورياح
> وبين internal stress due to applied load فاجهاد الثقب وتأثير العزوم الاضافيه على الوصله بين العمود والبلاطه اللاكمريه moment transfer يتولد نتيجه مكان وجود العمود (عمود طرفى - عمود ركن - عمود داخلى ) وكما يتولد العزوم على العمود نتيجة الاختلاف بين ال adjacent span أى بين البلاطات المتجاوره نتيجة اختلاف طول وأبعاد كل بلاطه وليس نتيجة تأثير الاحمال الديناميكيه من رياح وزلازل من عدمه
> وعلى ذلك لابد من دراسة تأثير هذه العزوم على البلاطه وتأثيرها على اجهاد الثقب حتى تحت تأثير الاحمال الاستاتيكيه فقط
> تقبل تحياتى



السلام عليكم 

يعجز اللسان استاذ اسامة عن شكركم لما تقدمون به من توضيحات والإجابة عن الإستفسارات ونسال الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك. 

المعلومة وصلت بشكل جيد. 

ما اردت الإستفار عنه ربما من خلال سؤالي السابق هو تحديدا تقييما لما اقوم به لكي اتاكد صحته من عدمه وربما لم استطع ايصاله بشكل جيد. على كل يمكن ملخصته كالأتي : 

عند تحليل بناية على برنامج ايتابس، نقوم باعتماد تراكيب عديدة للحمولات (لنقل حوالي 26 )، طبعا هذه التركيب تشمل تراكيب أحمال ستاتكية وتراكيب أحمال الرياح وتراكيب أحمال الزلازل و اعتبرنا أن كل القوى الزلزلية سيتم تحميلها على الجدران أي انه نضريا البلاطة لن تتحمل القوى الأفقية. 

عند تصدير البلاطة أو base من برنامج etabs إلى برنامج safe، أقوم بحساب punchnig باعتبار كل التراكيب (الستاتكية و الرياح والزلازل) فهل هذا صحيح ؟ أو يكفي حساب punchning حسب القوى الستاتكية tفقط ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 فبراير 2012)

محمد سوسان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يعجز اللسان استاذ اسامة عن شكركم لما تقدمون به من توضيحات والإجابة عن الإستفسارات ونسال الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.
> المعلومة وصلت بشكل جيد.
> ما اردت الإستفار عنه ربما من خلال سؤالي السابق هو تحديدا تقييما لما اقوم به لكي اتاكد صحته من عدمه وربما لم استطع ايصاله بشكل جيد. على كل يمكن ملخصته كالأتي :
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
*ثانيا بالطبع عند تصدير سقف منشأ من برنامج الايتابس الى برنامج السيف فان السقف ينتقل بكل ما عليه من تراكيب أحمال حيه وتراكيب أحمال ميته وكذلك تراكيب الاحمال الاستاتيكيه الخاصه بالزلازل وكذلك تراكيب أحمال الرياح وكذلك ينتقل ردود الافعال من قوى وعزوم للتراكيب السابقه على ركائز هذا السقف (الاعمده)*
*ولكن هناك مشكله أساسيه وهى أن هذه الاعمده وحوائط القص عند تصديرها من الايتابس الى السيف تكون عباره عن نقط (**joint** ) هذه النقطه هى التى يكون عليها كل ردود الافعال للتراكيب السابقه للاحمال وليس كعمود أو كحائط بقطاعه (طول وعرض وارتفاع )كما يتم تعريفه فى برنامج السيف *
*لذلك يجب اعادة تعريف الاعمده بقطاعاتها فى برنامج السيف عند هذه النقط التى تم تعريفها كركائز عند التصدير من الايتابس الى السيف*
*وبعد ذلك يتم حساب اجهادات الثقب عند الاعمده والتى بالطبع سوف يتأثر اجهاد الثقب بجميع القوى المؤثرة عند هذا العمود والناتجه من الزلازل والرياح وخاصة العزوم التى تتولد عند الاعمده وليس القوى الافقيه والرأسيه *
*ولذلك يتم التحقق من اجهاد الثقب تحت تأثير الاحمال الحيه والميته والاستاتيكيه الناتجه عن الزلازل وكذلك أحمال الرياح وكذلك تحقيق اشتراطات الكود فى كيفية توزيع حديد التسليح الخاص باجهاد الثقب وكذلك حديد التسليح فى منطقة ال **column strip** العلوى والسفلى لكى يتحقق اشتراطات الكود فى عمل هذه البلاطه واستخدامها مع الزلازل *
*تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## محمد سوسان (12 فبراير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> *ثانيا بالطبع عند تصدير سقف منشأ من برنامج الايتابس الى برنامج السيف فان السقف ينتقل بكل ما عليه من تراكيب أحمال حيه وتراكيب أحمال ميته وكذلك تراكيب الاحمال الاستاتيكيه الخاصه بالزلازل وكذلك تراكيب أحمال الرياح وكذلك ينتقل ردود الافعال من قوى وعزوم للتراكيب السابقه على ركائز هذا السقف (الاعمده)*
> *ولكن هناك مشكله أساسيه وهى أن هذه الاعمده وحوائط القص عند تصديرها من الايتابس الى السيف تكون عباره عن نقط (**joint** ) هذه النقطه هى التى يكون عليها كل ردود الافعال للتراكيب السابقه للاحمال وليس كعمود أو كحائط بقطاعه (طول وعرض وارتفاع )كما يتم تعريفه فى برنامج السيف *
> ...






كلام جميل ورائع اخ اسامة ولكن إذا اعتمدنا هذا التمشي وهو المعقول طبعا والآمن، ما فائدة اعتبار أن القوى الزلزلية ستتحملها الحوائط والأعمدة ؟ 


فيما يخص البلاطات، برنامج safe v12 رائع ويقدم مقاسات الأعمدة مباشرة وليكفي تعديل الطول فقط وهنا حسب مراسلة CSi يجب وضع نفس سماكة البلاطة وهذا مختلف عن safe v8، 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


> There is no need to amplify the stiff area thickness by 5 times of slab thickness in SAFE v12 as program automatically increases the stiffness of “Stiff” area by 100 times.


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 فبراير 2012)

محمد سوسان قال:


> كلام جميل ورائع اخ اسامة ولكن إذا اعتمدنا هذا التمشي وهو المعقول طبعا والآمن، ما فائدة اعتبار أن القوى الزلزلية ستتحملها الحوائط والأعمدة ؟
> فيما يخص البلاطات، برنامج safe v12 رائع ويقدم مقاسات الأعمدة مباشرة وليكفي تعديل الطول فقط وهنا حسب مراسلة CSi يجب وضع نفس سماكة البلاطة وهذا مختلف عن safe v8،
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


بالنسبه للاجابه عن النقطه الاولى 
هنا نعود الى نقطة الصفر فهل الاطارات الرأسيه المكونه من( كمرات ساقطه أو كمرات هوردى أو ال column strip فى البلاطه اللاكمريه) والاعمده فى المبنى والتى تتحمل الاحمال الرأسيه من أحمال حيه وميته سوف تشارك فى تحمل جزء من الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل أم لا؟؟؟
اذا كان الجواب نعم اذن سوف يتولد على الاعمده كل أنواع العزوم وكل أنواع القوى وبالتالى سوف تتأثر البلاطه اللاكمريه وبالتالى يؤثر ذالك على قيم اجهادات الثقب فى البلاطه اللاكمريه 
اذا كان الجواب لا اذن سوف تتحمل حوائط القص كل القوى الافقيه من رياح وزلازل ولكن سوف تتأثر الاعمده بمقدار الحركه الافقيه النسبيه للبلاطات(drift ratio) تحت تأثير الزلازل وبالتالى سوف تتولد عزوم اضافيه عند الاعمده يستوجب معها التحقق من تأثيرها على اجهادات الثقب فى البلاطه اذا زادت مقدار الحركة الافقيه النسبيه للبلاطه عن قيمه معينه
بالنسبه للنقطه ففى برنامج السيف 12 بالطبع تتأثر قيم اجهادات الثقب بأبعاد العمود فلابد من تعريف العمود بأبعاده الصحيحه كى نتحقق من القيم الصحيحه لاجهاد الثقب والافضل تكون هذه الاعمده فى الدور الاخير حيث تكون قطاعات الاعمده أقل مايمكن 
وبالطبع فى برنامج السيف 12 لابد من تعريف سمك ال stiff slab وهى البلاطه أعلى العمود وتكون بسمك = سمك البلاطه اللاكمريه أما فى برنامج السيف 8 فان تعريف عمق هذه البلاطه كان يتم بعمق وارتفاع العمود أى أن سمك البلاطه ال stiff = ارتفاع الدور
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (5 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 

المهندس المحترم جدا اسامه نواره لك جزيل الشكر على ماتقدمه لهذا المنتدى الحبيب من خبرات ومشاركات فعاله جدا نستفيد منها كثيرا

وسؤالى الى حضرتك بالنسبه للحديد السفلى الاضافى اذا كان فى نفس اتجاه الفرش هل يمكن وضعه تحت الفرش بمعنى اننا نضع الحديد السفلى الاضافى اولا ثم نقوم بعمل الفرش والغطاء فى السقف الflat slab ام يتم عمل الطبقه السفلية ثم يتم وضع الحديد الاضافى السفلى فى اى اتجاه ؟؟

ولى سؤال ايضا اذا كان هناك حديد اضافى سفلى وليكن قطر 20 مللى ولا يوجد بالموقع اللا حديد 14 هل يتم وضع الحديد ال 14 مللى وتعويض الفرق بزياده عدد الحديد ال 14 مللى ام انه يشترط التعويض بالقطر الاقل مباشرة من القطر الموجود بالمخطط؟؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_moukble (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله لكل من شارك فى هذه المشاركات القيمه


----------



## mohammedsobhy1986 (22 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الطويل زايد (24 يوليو 2012)

الثلاثة بواكي يا باشا مهندس التي تتحدث عنها , هي لتحقيق استخدام طريقة direct design method و لا علاقة لها بتحديد سمك البلاطة , راجع الكود الأمريكي table 9.5 c


----------



## الطويل زايد (24 يوليو 2012)

و هذا فقط لغرض التصحيح وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## مسترمحمد (24 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل و رائع مهندس اسامة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 يوليو 2012)

الطويل زايد قال:


> الثلاثة بواكي يا باشا مهندس التي تتحدث عنها , هي لتحقيق استخدام طريقة direct design method و لا علاقة لها بتحديد سمك البلاطة , راجع الكود الأمريكي table 9.5 c


السؤال ولماذا عدد 3 بواكى 3span لماذا لم يحدد الكود عدد2 أو 4 لتحقيق direct Design method??????????
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد عسر (24 يوليو 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر استاذنا ولكن ليا استفسار لما حضرتك كنت بتناقش يعني ازاي احدد الاتجاه الرئيسي في البلاطة
مش المفروض انه يكون الاتجاه الطويل سواء كان عليه عزوم اكبر او اقل علي اساس ان الاتجاه الطويل بيتحرك فيه الحمل بالاضافة للاحمال اللي بتتحرك في القصير لان مفيش كمرة تروح عليها وبالتالي الاتجاه الطويل شايل نفسه واللي جايله من القصير وبالتالي يكون دايما هو الاتجاه الرئيسي


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 يوليو 2012)

محمد عسر2 قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر استاذنا ولكن ليا استفسار لما حضرتك كنت بتناقش يعني ازاي احدد الاتجاه الرئيسي في البلاطة
> مش المفروض انه يكون الاتجاه الطويل سواء كان عليه عزوم اكبر او اقل علي اساس ان الاتجاه الطويل بيتحرك فيه الحمل بالاضافة للاحمال اللي بتتحرك في القصير لان مفيش كمرة تروح عليها وبالتالي الاتجاه الطويل شايل نفسه واللي جايله من القصير وبالتالي يكون دايما هو الاتجاه الرئيسي


هذا التصرف السابق اذا كانت البلاطه كامله من نوع ال flat slab المنتظمه فى الشكل والابعاد أما اذا كانت البلاطه غير منتظمه فى الشكل أو عدد البواكى ال span فان تصرف البلاطه واتجاه العزوم يكون أحياننا بعكس ما هو متعارف عليه وهذا ماحاولت جاهدا ايضاحه باستخدام أهم برنامج لتصميم هذه البلاطه وهو العملاق برنامج السيف والذى ادعو كل مهندس لتعلم هذا البرنامج لانه أسهل بكثير جدا من برنامج الساب وكما أنه متخصص فى هذه البلاطه وكما أنه يقوم بحساب سهم الهبوط بنوعيه طويل الامد والانى وكما أنه يصمم ويعطى لنا حديد التسليح ولكن على أكواد ليس بينها الكود المصرى كما يمكن تصدير هذا التسليح الى برنامج الاتوكاد بجميع تفاصيله وتعديل مانرغب من دون رسم اللوحه فى الاتوكاد منفصله 
تقبا تحياتى


----------



## محمد عسر (25 يوليو 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> هذا التصرف السابق اذا كانت البلاطه كامله من نوع ال flat slab المنتظمه فى الشكل والابعاد أما اذا كانت البلاطه غير منتظمه فى الشكل أو عدد البواكى ال span فان تصرف البلاطه واتجاه العزوم يكون أحياننا بعكس ما هو متعارف عليه وهذا ماحاولت جاهدا ايضاحه باستخدام أهم برنامج لتصميم هذه البلاطه وهو العملاق برنامج السيف والذى ادعو كل مهندس لتعلم هذا البرنامج لانه أسهل بكثير جدا من برنامج الساب وكما أنه متخصص فى هذه البلاطه وكما أنه يقوم بحساب سهم الهبوط بنوعيه طويل الامد والانى وكما أنه يصمم ويعطى لنا حديد التسليح ولكن على أكواد ليس بينها الكود المصرى كما يمكن تصدير هذا التسليح الى برنامج الاتوكاد بجميع تفاصيله وتعديل مانرغب من دون رسم اللوحه فى الاتوكاد منفصله
> تقبا تحياتى



شكرا لمتابعة حضرتك
بس برده كده حضرتك مجاوبتليش علي السؤال في المثال اللي حضرتك ذكرته كان في مرة الاتجاه القصير هو اللي في العزوم الاكبر فأنا بقول ان حتي لو هو في العزوم الاكبر برده الاتجاه الرئيسي هو الاتجاه الطويل وده نتيجة انتقال الاحمال يعني الاتجاه الطويل شغال وكأنه كمره للاتجاه القصير فشايل نفسه بالاضافة للاتجاه القصير.
تقبل تحياتي .


----------



## eng_moukble (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع شيق جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## كمال محمد (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## ًُEng.A-shihab (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الى المهندس اسامة نواره 
قراءت في مشاركاتك وجود اخطاء في حساب سهم الهبوط في برنامج السيف ولكن عند سؤالي في احدى المشاركات ارشدتني الى رابط الشركة ومشاركة المهندس حسان لكن بحسب ما رأيت عندي سؤال هل هناك اختلاف بين طريقة المهندس حسان والفيديو المنتج من الشركة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed laith (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المحبة لطاعة الله (16 أكتوبر 2012)

هذة أول مداخلة لى وبجد عايزة اشكر كل من وضح معلومة قد تفيد بقليل أو كثير 
ولكن لي رجاء نظرا لضيق الوقت لم يعد بالأمكان حل جميع البلاطات بالطرق اليدوية فياريت تعرفونا كيفية 
التصميم بالبرامج المتاحة والحصول على نتائج دقيقة وهذا لايعني اننا لاندري كيفية استخدام هذة البرامج ولكن حتى نتجنب الأخطاء 
ولكم جزيل الشكر .................................................


----------



## civil mo7amed (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يجزي كل من شارك بمعلومة خير الجزاء ويبارك في علمه وعمله وخاصة المهندس /أسامة نوارة


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سؤال عن كثافة الحديد*

ممكن كثافة حديد التسليح تختلف من شركه مصنعه لاخري ؟ 
ولو بتختلف ايه هي كثافات هذه الشركات 
انا مهندس حديث التخرج واتسألت السؤال ده في المقابله مع رئيس الشركه ممكن اجابه علي السال ده


----------



## الجيار 2020 (25 يناير 2013)

*موضوع هام و مفيد جدا و شكرا جزيلا لجميع المهندسين لمشراكتهم الطيبه و المفيد
*
*و 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (11 فبراير 2013)

اخي الحبيب م اسامة نوارة بعد التحية والسلام 
وبعد قراءتي لموضوعكم المميز- الحقيقة معظم الموضوع وليس كله لطوله - فلم الحظ اهتمام حضرتكم بما اشار اليه الكود المصري في حالة وضع صلب التسليح فى اتجاهين متعامدين فى بند 3-3-10-6 صفحة 6-114 طبعة 2012 والتي بموجبها يجب وضع حديد تسليح يغطي m12 وهو ال Torsional Moment وهو احيانا ما يكون بقيم كبيرة فى مناطق معينة نرجو التوضيح ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## القافله (13 فبراير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​نلخص ماذكرناه سابقا عند تحديد السمك المدئى للبلاطه ال(flat) عند الحل اليدوى :-
> 1- فى حالة وجود ثلاث بواكى متساويه فى كل اتجاه او باحتلاف 20% يتم تطبيق ماذكره الكود وهو ( L/32 - L/36) على حسب مكان البلاطه داخليه ام خارجيه ويتم ذلك بمحاولة وضع وتوزيع الاعمده على حسب اللوحات المعماريه
> 2- فى حالة عدم تحقق الشرط السابق اذن السمك المبدئى لاكمال الحسابات سوف يكون بين (L/32 - L/36) - و ( L/20) للبلاطه البسيطه (simple flat slab) وعادتنا يؤخذ السمك ( L/25) وذلك لتفادى سهم الهبوط (deflection) مع عمل بالطبع كمرات ساقطه (marginal beam)
> 3- قد يسأل أحد الزملاء ولماذا كل هذا وأنا اعمل ذلك بسهوله على برنامج sap أو safe وهى البرامج الاشهر استخدام أو اى برنامج اخر يمكن حساب سهم الهبوط بسهوله أقول لك أنه فى برنامج الساب لابد من تعديل خصائص القطاع وذلك عن طريق ال (set modiffier) وذلك فى قيمة m11- m22 بقيم 0.25 للبلاطه و0.35 للكمرات أما فى برنامج السيف فيتم عمل long term deflection فيتم وضع رقم 2.85 فى خانة creep coefficient بدلا من 2.00 الديفولت الموجوده فى البرنامج عند عمل( nonlinear (long term ***** فمن أين هذه الارقام ولماذا نص عليها الكود الامريكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> للموضوع بقيه​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


اخي المهندس الكريم جزاك الله خير علي ماتقدمه من معلومات ولكن كيف يمكن استنتجت هذا الرقم [FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]2.85[/FONT]


----------



## bin haitham (25 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا لدي موديل سيف لسقف فيلا وقد قمت بتجهيزها علي الأوتوكاد وتم استيرادها علي سيف 12 ولكن كان عندي مشكلتين واحده عند تحويل البلاطه من اarch layers إلي الsafe layers حيث يقوم البرنامج بتحويل جزء منها والجزء الأخر لا يمكن تحويله \
المشكله الأخري عند إختيار المويل داخل السيف والدخول لقائمة edit ثم عمل الـ designe strips في إتجاه المحور x وأسمها a ويتم عملها fixed وقيمتها الوحده ثم يتم تكرار هذه الخطوه في إتجاه المحور y فلا تظهر عندي الشرائح وعند عمل تصميم يتم التصميم عادي ولكني لا اقدر احصل علي حديد البلاطه في الstrips حيث تظهر غير نشطه فما هي المشكله ارجو الأفاده شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا لدي موديل سيف لسقف فيلا وقد قمت بتجهيزها علي الأوتوكاد وتم استيرادها علي سيف 12 ولكن كان عندي مشكلتين واحده عند تحويل البلاطه من اarch layers إلي الsafe layers حيث يقوم البرنامج بتحويل جزء منها والجزء الأخر لا يمكن تحويله \
المشكله الأخري عند إختيار المويل داخل السيف والدخول لقائمة edit ثم عمل الـ designe strips في إتجاه المحور x وأسمها a ويتم عملها fixed وقيمتها الوحده ثم يتم تكرار هذه الخطوه في إتجاه المحور y فلا تظهر عندي الشرائح وعند عمل تصميم يتم التصميم عادي ولكني لا اقدر احصل علي حديد البلاطه في الstrips حيث تظهر غير نشطه فما هي المشكله ارجو الأفاده شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا 
ر


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندسين على المجهودات الرائعه


----------



## civil en.ali (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (4 ديسمبر 2013)

م / احمد عصام قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> لكن الملاحظ ان غالبيه الاسقف التى يحدث لها انهيار
> 
> ...


اخى العزيز م احمد على ماعتقد بان افتراض البحر الاصغر هو البحر الفعال فى معظم الاحوال اى اكثر من 90% الااذا كان هناك ارتكاز فقط فى الاتجاه الطويل فيكون البعد الفعال هو البعد الكبير

وعلى ماعتقد بان المهندس المصمم هو الذى يحدد الطول الفعال حسب رصه للتسليح عى شرط بان الحديد يجب ان يكافئ العزوم الذى افترض له اى تم حسابه


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (14 يناير 2014)

مشاركه دسمه جدا 
:76:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:76:​


----------



## صلاح رجب السيد (10 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

اولا:-اتقدم بخالص الشكر لزملائنا الافاضل لما قدموه من خدمات جليلية وذلك لنشر العلم....والله وحده هوا القادر علي ان يجزيكم بالخير عما قدمتوه لنا.
واخص بالشكر استاذنا لفاضل/اسامة نواره.


ثانيا:-عندي سؤال مهم يتعلق بموضوع ال deflection حيث نص الكود الامريكي علي ان لا يزيد عن L/480 وذلك للعناصر الغير انشائية التي ممكن ان تتلف بسبب الترخيم-deflection -
وانا عندي برج واجهته Alumenum glading& curtain wall clading فهل هذا يخضع لهذا الشرط؟ ارجوا الافادة.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (16 أكتوبر 2015)

thanks


----------



## sheava007 (6 أغسطس 2016)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أشكر للاخ المهندس اسامة نواره على فتح هذا مثل هذا الموضوع ومناقشتة بشكل هندسي وعملي وكذلك جميع من ساهم في المشاركة الفعاله لاغناء هذا الموضوع.
> وهناك ملاحظة بسيطة بخصوص التحقق من الهبوط defliction حيث ذكر
> 
> ...


سؤال بعد إذن حضرتك هل هناك ما يمنع من عمل بلاطة مصمتة ذات ابعاد (12x12.5) بسمك 40 سم ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## sheava007 (6 أغسطس 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / خالد بوب
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه للكمرة الطرفيه لابد أن يكون عمقها ثلاث أضعاف سمك البلاطه لكى يتحقق فيها هذا الشرط من الكود


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل هذا الشرط موجود في الكود الامريكي ​


----------



## engfooly2009 (29 يونيو 2017)

السلام عليكم 
لك كل الشكر والتقدير مهندسنا الفاضل ولكن الصور المدخله بالشرح لاتظهر عندي 
فهل هناك طريقة لاظهارها او كتابة طريقة ايجاد قيمة l


----------



## محمد19775 (1 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير 
موضوع هام جدا مع لفت مميز لما يجري 


أسامه نواره قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> 
> نظرا لانتشار برامج الكمبيوتر الجاهزه فى عمل الحسابات الانشائيه بسرعه مزهله واعطاء نتائج يعتمد عليها المهندس الانشائى المصمم لاعداد لوحات ومخططات المشروع ونظرا لاتساع نظريات الحلول الانشائيه لهذه البرامج الجاهزه وعدم استطاعة اى مهندس الاحتراف للالمام والمعرفه بالفرضيات والاسس لكل برنامج وكذلك لعدم الاحتراف فى معرفة الاوامر وخبايها لكل برنامج لكى يصل الى الحل الامثل والسريع والآمن – كذلك الاستسهال فى تصيم البلاطه باستخدام الكمبيوتر على أن تكون من نوع البلاطه المسطحه (Flat Slab )كما أن الملاحظ فى الكثير من المبانى والتى حدث بها مشاكل هبوط فى الاسقف أو انهيار الاسقف كان غالبيتها الالم يكن كلها من نوع البلاطه المسطحه (Flat Slab )- لذلك وجدت من واجبى فتح باب للمناقشه لمحاولة الالمام لمعظم المشاكل والاخطاء التصميميه فى المبانى السكنيه والفيلات والعمارات السكنيه ومحاولت التذكيير بجزئيات من الحل اليدوى لعدم الوقوع فى أخطاء والتى تؤدى فى النهايه الى وجود منشا غير آمن أوبه عيوب تصميمه أو يحدث به انهيار جزئى.​


----------

